# Jims S/F 5x5 journey...new year, new focus



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*Right the boys/girls seeing as we all managed to spam the hell out of the S/L journal i was running, this one has been created to primarily log all training and training related questions/comments** ONLY*

*
*

*
*

*
**THE ORIGINAL THREAD:**http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202597-jims-s-l-5x5-journey-tub-tank.html*

*
*

*
WILL HERE BY BE KNOWN AS THE **"nattyclub meeting/banter/inane-rambling thread" **courtesy of @faultline*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
**ALL BANTER AND FOOD/CHEESE RELATED RAMBLINGS ARE TO BE POSTED THERE, THANKYOU PLEASE.*


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then guys and girls,

As the title states, it's a new year so my training has taken a new focus, unadulterated STRENGTH.

a little about me:

28years old, 80kg and been training in any sense or shape for six months (late starter I know)

For the first four months I primarily focused on shifting my lard @rse frame and playing around with compound lifts (as a newbie should) running a calorie deficient diet and home training,

Second phase a lean bulk approach for 6weeks prior to the Christmas period whilst following mehdi's strong lifts, being unable to get to the gym for the last couple of weeks has seen me loose momentum so it's time for 100% dedication and a new programme strength forums beginners!!

End of years stats

(Not encountering any stalls)

Squat 75kg 5x5

Bench press 57.5kg 5x5

Overhead press 42.5kg 5x5

Pendlay row 55kg 5x5

Dead lift 110kg 5x5

End of year PBS' (1rm)

Squat 110kg

Dead lift 160kg

Overhead press 55kg

(Added these purely as a marker for the next 12 months)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your training.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*THE FOLLOWING POSTS ARE PULLED DIRECTLY OF THE SUPPORTING FORUM FOR THE PROGRAMM*

So here we are people start if the new routine, so glad there were no weights involve today, rocked home at 11 last night after a 15 hour shift just to be gone again by 4am so as you can imagine I'm a little bolloxed this morning, still not being one that's put off easily....

Fasted 5k HIIT

get to the gym,

10mins row

10mins x trainer

Press ups 3x8

Chins and dips (assisted 23kg) 5x5 a piece

Workout A

Squats 20kg 5x5

Bench 20kg 5x5

Over head press 20kg 5x5

60secs rest periods.

Felt great to be going through the notions again, marched through relatively quickly so I went scouting for the "face pull" station type thingy, that's sorted for Monday.

All in all a productive morning all things considered


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SESSION 2

Is it me or is there simply no better way of starting the day than with squats?!

Dynamics (wont bore with the details)

Workout B

Front squat

20kg 5x5

Pendlay row

30kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 5x5

Cardio 20mins treadmill on "fat burner" setting whatever that is, basically when faster the slower then up and down a bit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 3

X-trainer 5mins

Dynamic warm up

Back squats 20kg 5x5

Great to be back in familiar territory

OHpress 20kg 5x5

Bench 20kg 5x5

Find in increasingly frustrating working on the form without any resistance on the bar...but sticking to the program doggedly.

Dips 3xF

Chins 3xF

Soon be back in the big digits I guess

Flew through the routine so moved onto core work

Hanging leg raise 3xF

Decline crunch (10kg plate) 3x

10kg plate seated side twists 3xF

BW prone twists 3x60secs

And the planks 3x30secs

Productive morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny old session today, the dungeon was deserted, had the place to myself apart from a couple of cardio bunnies.. Turns out no heating or hot water put plenty of people off...  happy days

X-trainer 5 mins just to get the blood pumping

Dynamics

SF routine session 4

Front squats

20kg 1x20

25kg 5x5

Forms still off on these, one good squat to one bad...find myself occasionally rocking onto the balls of my left foot on the decline?!?

Back to school tonight, I'm gonna nail these bad boys if it kills me.

Pendlay rows

25kg 5x5

Deads

45kg 1x10

50kg 5x5

All strictly by the book (bar starting 20kg heavier on the deads from day one)

And it's confession time, mentally needed something a little heavier

After the bb rows i increased weights and sets

40kg 1x10

45kg 5x5

......And also with the deads

80kg 5x5

..........and on the pec deck.

20kg a side 2x10

I will keep these little excursions down to once in a blue moon honest.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 5

Warm up 5 mins x-trainer

Press ups 3x10

Close hand knuckle press 2x10

Dynamics

Face pulls 3rd plate on the stack

Nice and light.

2x15

Kick off the shoes and jumped in the rack

Squats

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

OHP

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 5x5

Dips

23kg assistance

3x5

Chins

23kg assistance

3x5

Dips BW

1x5

Chins BW

1x5

All as per program structure

No maverick approach today.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo, in


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 6

X trainer-6 mins

Dynamics

Push ups 3x10

Close grip knuckle press 3x10

Face pulls 3rd plate 2x15

Kettle bell power swings 3x5

Front squat (cross grip)

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Bb rows

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 5x5

Finished of with 10mon row

All as prescribed and everything flowing very nicely...form feels second nature with a questionable two squats early in the 1x10...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

X-trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Face pulls 2x15 again 3rd plate down...

10kg power swings 2x10

Press ups 3x5 supersetted

Close grip knuckle press 3x5

Session 7 as structure

B-squat

20kg 1x10

30kg 5x5

Really in the comfort zone today...

Taken to mentally going through the motions which helps.

Paused in the hole a few times just to think of lumbar movement and what not...admittedly not during the working sets.

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

23kg assisted

Dips 3x5

Chins 3x5

BW dips 2x5

BW chins 2x5

Core work:

15kg db wood choppers 3x10 per side

Plank jacks 3x10

Decline crunch 2xF

Oblique crunch 2xF

Prone side hip abductors 3xF

Straight leg raise 3xF

Bike 15 mins (whilst watching the news lol)

All in all suitably knackered really


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*THREAD UP TO DATE AS OF TODAY...*


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Have a lie in and it's all change when I get up, what you trying to do to me here!

Subbed, good luck with the progressing with good form.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 8

X trainer (maintained 155-160bpm)

5 mins

Face pulls

9kg 1x15

18kg 1x15

Dynamics

Press up

3x10

Close grip knuckle press

3x10

Front squat

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

50kg 5x5

Assisted 23kg

Dips 3x5

Chins (wide grip) 3x5

(Supersetted)

BW dips 2x6

BW chins (close grip)

1x6

1x5

Still feeling a little zesty so

Renegade rows 10kg

1x10 per side

Decided I wasn't zesty now.

Off to work we go


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like the plans going well Jim, that workouts gonna take some dedication when your squatting/deadlifting 100kg in the same session that early in the morning!

Does the plan change at all as you progress?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks like the plans going well Jim, that workouts gonna take some dedication when your squatting/deadlifting 100kg in the same session that early in the morning!
> 
> Does the plan change at all as you progress?


Cheers mate,

Firstly I was thinking about this, this morning when things get heavy I may have to dedicate a second day to deads only..only because I'm limited in time before work.

I can progress to an intermediate programme once BW is reached on some lifts 1/2 BW on others but I can also keep ploughing through this routine

I think the BW ratios are more aimed at cutting your teeth and learning the trade so I'm happy to play it by ear for now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How you getting on with the front squats now mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice and comfy now mate... Mind over matter literally. Mentally I was preparing for back squats so the drill work is helping no end.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff, practice practice practice is becoming sencond nature now. Objective 1 complete.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Good stuff, practice practice practice is becoming sencond nature now. Objective 1 complete.


It's certainly getting there bud :thumb:

Tass has helped pick up on some pointers that have helped maintain form, intended to curve over in "the hole" of the back squat, lumbar flexion exercises are firmly on the agenda now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Care to share the lumbar flexion exercises with the group Jim. Flexability is my focus just now.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Care to share the lumbar flexion exercises with the group Jim. Flexability is my focus just now.


No probs bud, like I said the main goal is to increase the lumbar flexibility because I developed a habit of rounding my back when at the deepest part of the squat.

Basically I do the following

Double knees to chest 3x20

Partial crunch 3x10

Hamstring stretch 3x10

http://www.livestrong.com/article/415394-lumbar-flexion-exercises/

@Tassotti also gave me a great addition

Of laying on my front raising my head and legs at the same time, hold for a second then relax basically this replicates putting the back in and out of flexion during the squat.

The boy knows his stuff

One of the lads on the strengthforum also fired up a pic that helped visualise things...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool, I'll have a wee look on the site. Still really working hard on the flexabiliy as I said, new streches are always good to try.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 9

X trainer (steady state 155-160bpm) 5 mins

Dynamics

Press ups 3x10 supersetted

Close grip knuckle press 3x10

Power swings (15kg bell) 2x10

Face pulls

9kg 1x15

18kg 1x15

Back squat

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 5x5

Poetry in motion today 

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Bench press

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

18kg assisted

Wide grip pull up 3x5

Dips 3x5

BW

Dips 2x6 1x5

Chins 3x6.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice edit! I got an email that said heart rate 155-260bpm an I thought fook me! lol

How you getting on with the lighter weights? Head still in it ok?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice edit! I got an email that said heart rate 155-260bpm an I thought fook me! lol
> 
> How you getting on with the lighter weights? Head still in it ok?


Haha only noticed after I posted the first time...yeah mate heads still in the game...and the end of the day I'm happy practicing with form...little increases are a bonus but come the time I'm back where I was I'm hoping the months of drill work will help plough through PBS


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

good stuff mate glad to hear it. I'm toying with the idea of a deload and upping the reps once I start back work for a change and make sure I keep form good for a while. Been lifting heavy for 2 months now so a little deload might do me good for a change.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo...errrmm...trying to think of training talk but I can't think of anything...:no: good work on the drills?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo...errrmm...trying to think of training talk but I can't think of anything...:no: good work on the drills?


Lol well thankyou for "swooshing" by in the flubs manner


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> good stuff mate glad to hear it. I'm toying with the idea of a deload and upping the reps once I start back work for a change and make sure I keep form good for a while. Been lifting heavy for 2 months now so a little deload might do me good for a change.


Plenty of options for you now mate, the way I see it 25reps spot on, at a lighter weight are worth more than 15 with questionable form just for going heavy.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's the thing my form is still good just now but not sure how much longer I can maintain the form and still up the weight. Why I'm thinking deload and more reps for a while and also think it's good to take a little break from going heavy. Used to do this when I was training before, don't think it's good for you to go heavy constantly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Yeah that's the thing my form is still good just now but not sure how much longer I can maintain the form and still up the weight. Why I'm thinking deload and more reps for a while and also think it's good to take a little break from going heavy. Used to do this when I was training before, don't think it's good for you to go heavy constantly.


All depends on your goals matey some guys it's all about constant strength gains be it natty or not, others its atheistic personally I'm planning a solid year strength training...but then may go and cut to see what gains i got and work on higher rep ranges.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just thinking for the sake of the joints and cns it's not a bad idea to take a small break from constantly pounding heavy all the time. Although if your body can cope ok with it then there isn't a problem with staying heavy, I just have always seemed to have achey joints so need to go lighter for a spell.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Yeah that's the thing my form is still good just now but not sure how much longer I can maintain the form and still up the weight. Why I'm thinking deload and more reps for a while and also think it's good to take a little break from going heavy. Used to do this when I was training before, don't think it's good for you to go heavy constantly.


Have you tried cycling your training for strength and hypertrophy. You could do this on a monthly, weekly or per session. You could do one month heavy 5x5 then the following month 3x8. This way your body has time to recover from the bashing it gets from the heavy work on the strength month.

Also I think it's impossible to keep gaining strength indefinitely. If for example you were to add 2.5kg to your bench a month, in a year you would add 30kg, this is possible. After 10 years you would add 300kg and 15 years 450kg. I don't know about you but I don't know many normal people who can bench 450kg plus.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all.

Belated session 10

Warm up 2mile jogging sesh guesstimated BPM but it was pacey enough to be uncomfortable.

Dynamics

Resistance band face pulls

3x15

10kg plate power swings

2x15

Press up

3x10

Close grip knuckle press

2x10 1x8

Front squat (wide oly grip)

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

27.5kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

55kg 5x5

BW dips

3x6

BW hammer chins

3x8


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....well that wuz a good session .....goooooooooooooo jimmywst.....noice one...have a good day...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning....well that wuz a good session .....goooooooooooooo jimmywst.....noice one...have a good day...


Morning treac, I'm not a massive fan of home training these days but when needs must huh... Enjoy your weekend


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice workout and the weights are creating up. You'll soon be setting new PBs.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Weight is creeping up mate, Deadlifts are getting there.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you tried cycling your training for strength and hypertrophy. You could do this on a monthly, weekly or per session. You could do one month heavy 5x5 then the following month 3x8. This way your body has time to recover from the bashing it gets from the heavy work on the strength month.
> 
> Also I think it's impossible to keep gaining strength indefinitely. If for example you were to add 2.5kg to your bench a month, in a year you would add 30kg, this is possible. After 10 years you would add 300kg and 15 years 450kg. I don't know about you but I don't know many normal people who can bench 450kg plus.


I'm liking that idea of alternating it mate. I'm at the point just now where I recon I will be about to plateu on everything so deload and more reps for a bit then back to lifting heavier I think could be the way forward.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly call the higher rep stuff a deload, by deload I mean a period of less intence training. A set of 15 reps of deadlift at near max weight is far from easy, especially when you get to about 10 reps and your body wants to give up and you've still got 5 reps to go. No walk in the park.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I see where you are coming from, I was classing lowering weight as a deload but doing higher volume is still going to be a fair workload.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw an interview with Layne Norton where he talks about non linear periodisation. This is basically using strength, power and hypertrophy training to achieve you goals. Worth a quick viewing. Faultline made me aware of this guy and there is loads of his stuff out there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then people, time to add a little more clout to the journal.

Weight

Pics

Measurements

Macros

Weight: first weigh in tomorrow morning, once a week thereafter...usual drill

Pics: I shall be posting these on Saturday and added monthly on the the first weekend of each month thereafter, unless I'm having a bad hair day naturally.

Measurements: these will be taken at the same time as the pics so monthly...blah blah blah

Macros: now in light of the recent Deload and routine switch up I've been sitting around maintenance (I think) on a rough low carb high fat approach, so I'm taking a new look on the grub front.... As recommended by strengthforums and utilising the allowed foods listing (I won't waffle on with the details)

I will be running a p/c/f split of

Lifts days 50/30/20

Rest days 50/20/30

Kcal to Grams (p/c/f)

Lift days 260/158/47

Rest days 260/105/70

If my maths serves me correct that's sits me in about 2100kcals.

I will re adjust as and when depending on the weigh ins...

God I hate maths


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I saw an interview with Layne Norton where he talks about non linear periodisation. This is basically using strength, power and hypertrophy training to achieve you goals. Worth a quick viewing. Faultline made me aware of this guy and there is loads of his stuff out there.


That's a great vid, does the Chinese bloke looked bored though?!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You are getting organised my friend, well done. I believe in measurements as an accurate way to track progress, many people say they use the mirror but as you see yourself every day you wouldn't be able to notice any changes but the tape will.. Also if you don't log your progress and record body measurements, calories, macros and the like how would you ever know what's working. Most people record their training in great detail, which is great but they don't spend as much time on diet records which in my view is equally or even more important. If your going to do something you may as well do it right.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers mate, figured its time to take this journal seriously, I'm starting to work out of the form period now so time to knuckle down. Great vid btw...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What video ??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What video ??


Linear periodisation....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Spent a lot of yesterday looking up stuff from the link you posted up aad123, found a lot of interesting ideas.

You on a cut now Jim on those kcal?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Spent a lot of yesterday looking up stuff from the link you posted up aad123, found a lot of interesting ideas.
> 
> You on a cut now Jim on those kcal?


Morning mate...glad you found some pointers interesting although I didn't contribute much 

The macs should sit me maintenance for now...just for a few weeks then I will play with increasing them once I have the basics nailed.

Easing into the new diet more than anything, see how the splits sit with me. As you know I'm much like your good self with carbs so I'm just introducing them a bit at a time.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Out the sack and onto the scales

12st 6lbs.

174lbs

78.8kg

For some reason I've lost 6lb since the start of January but ignoring that for now, as we have a new benchmark.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you been on maintance cals since start of jan? If so and you lost 6lb then that ain't maintance!

And for a strength boy should you not be eating an excess of cals?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Have you been on maintance cals since start of jan? If so and you lost 6lb then that ain't maintance!
> 
> And for a strength boy should you not be eating an excess of cals?


Lol I know it's probably not been maintenance mate...by Monday I will reasses if I'm still - I will increase it by 300 and then so on...

Eventually I'm looking at gaining 2-3lb per month (excess) so I'm building up to it if that makes sense...all the time things are light I can get away with playing with the diet IMO.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bonjourno,

Belated update from this morning, being a one man band with the kids has certainly taken its toll and whittled away the day...

Session 11

Quick jog round the meadows and back to get the blood pumping.

Dynamics:

To add a little more information to the proceedings these were as follows (feel free to critique)

Hips:

Leg swings side on x10 each side.

Knee lunge x10 each side

Arms/shoulders:

Horizontal&vertical push/pull x10

Arm circles x20 each direction

Legs:

Side lunge x10 each side

Walking lunges.

Cuff work with resistance band.

Press ups 2x10

Close grip knuckle press 2x10

Resistance band face pulls 2x15

Lumbar flexion exercises:

Double knee to chest x5 (5 sec hold)

Kneeling flexion as above.

This may seem a lot but its 10-15mins max. (Small price to pay IMO)

Back squats

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

35kg 5x5

Strict OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

27.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

27.5kg 5x5

BW dips 6,6,4

Hammer chins 6,5,3

The real focus today was getting the bench form corrected, I have a nasty habit of being quite flat, so legs tucked up, ass planted, pull torso down the bench, chest up, shoulders and head down, visualised each rep....all in all I'm happy

Sorry Tass no vids yet buddy 

Also I find it beneficial to bench barefoot as I find I can keep my heels planted better...about the only thing I wore trainers for was the OHP today...strange child.

Days macs haven been virtually there the last two days... It's a little harder using the IIFYM approach as I'm having to re calculate each day and adjust accordingly, plus pre plan the family evening meals (somehow landed me chef too) but at least this way I'm not getting bored...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good stuff you have going on there, alot of its alien to me as I've never really done core stuff but all looks good.

There's a thread on here earlier by badly_dubbed about body weight core exercises, it's brilliant, check it out.

I love using IIFYM, I never have a diet planned out but I manage to hit my macros near enough everyday just takes getting used to.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good stuff you have going on there, alot of its alien to me as I've never really done core stuff but all looks good.
> 
> There's a thread on here earlier by badly_dubbed about body weight core exercises, it's brilliant, check it out.
> 
> I love using IIFYM, I never have a diet planned out but I manage to hit my macros near enough everyday just takes getting used to.


Cheers mate, it's primarily about getting nice and flexible...I'm as bendy as a broom handle these days.

I will look into that thread mate, that's a great shout.

I guess the diets gonna take some getting used to...I already miss being rigid but I'm sure I will warm to it, I'm relying on shakes a fair bit, 3 a day with various oat and EVOO quantities just until I can get my whole good levels nailed a bit more (and some shopping done  )


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah you have to have your 'safety' foods that you can always turn to to get your macros, you will learn what you need. 

I'm gonna try some of those exercises in that thread, they look mad!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah you have to have your 'safety' foods that you can always turn to to get your macros, you will learn what you need.
> 
> I'm gonna try some of those exercises in that thread, they look mad!


I got core day tomorrow so I'm gonna have a bash then...give me something to read tomorrow too


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's in video form


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> It's in video form


Something to watch then....either way I'm

Occupied


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With my diet I eat the same foods for meals 1 to 3 every work day the I have a family dinner and whatever I need to hit my targets I will have for meal 5. Works well for me but takes a little time to input.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 12

X-trainer BPM 155-160 5 mins

Face pulls

9kg 1x15

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

Dynamics

Press ups 2x10

Knuckle press close grip 1x10 1x8

Front squat

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

Pendlay rows

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

27.5kg 5x5

40kg 1x5

Only because the oly was loaded for deads and I was feeling cheeky.

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

55kg 5x5

BW dips

6,6,5

BW wide arm pulls

6,4,2 (started flopping about at this point)

Hammer chins

2x5

Nothing exciting but felt intense, rest period on the deads <45 secs maintained the form so I'm happy.

Rest period on rows dropped to <45secs

Rest period on squats left at 60secs.

Dressed up like I'm off on an artic expedition, glanced about the free weight section and realised I'm the only one in a sweaty mess!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

40kg rows, cheeky boy! Smacked bottom for James lol

Another solid workout there mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> 40kg rows, cheeky boy! Smacked bottom for James lol
> 
> Another solid workout there mate.


Cheers mate, figured honesty is the best policy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A little treat every once in a while is ok, it does a man good to let his hair down once in a while. :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A little treat every once in a while is ok, it does a man good to let his hair down once in a while. :tongue:


Aha hahaha I see what you did there


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems like your plodding along nicely on your routine, and 1 set of extra rows isn't gonna hurt, now if you went and done 20 sets of curls in the squat rack after, you might have been in trouble....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice workout there mister...doing extra hey? Tsk.....less is more dude, less is more..... :whistling: :laugh: hehe

Happy Thursday...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Nice workout there mister...doing extra hey? Tsk.....less is more dude, less is more..... :whistling: :laugh: hehe
> 
> Happy Thursday...


Now now flubs I've seen your work rate, impressive as it is 

Morning btw.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Seems like your plodding along nicely on your routine, and 1 set of extra rows isn't gonna hurt, now if you went and done 20 sets of curls in the squat rack after, you might have been in trouble....


Lol cheers mate, I would be giving myself a serious talking to if that were the case.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

eyes down, session 13 (belated post)

warm up- none lol house bound

dynamics

cuff stuff

press up 3x10

knuckle press 3x10

resistance band face pulls 3x15

squats

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

OHP

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

30kg 5x5

bench

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

30kg 5x5

bw dips 3x6

bw pulls 2x5 1x4

all in all by the book and a welcome distraction


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*STARTING PICTURES*



Tubby little old me...at least things can only get better


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

STARTING STATS

ABDOMEN:34"

BI'S: 13.5"

CALF: 15"

CHEST:41"

QUAD: 22.5"

all pics and measurements taken "cold"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pics but that drawer front could do with a little work ( 4th pic just below you left elbow ) on a serious note you seen to be bigger than I remember from your old profile picture. Now the pics are up you have set a marker by which to measure progress. How tall are you ? I was thinking 6ft but could be wrong.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice pics but that drawer front could do with a little work ( 4th pic just below you left elbow ) on a serious note you seen to be bigger than I remember from your old profile picture. Now the pics are up you have set a marker by which to measure progress. How tall are you ? I was thinking 6ft but could be wrong.


Lol yeah I know mate the baby destroyed that drawer a while ago... They won't be making the move with us soon so sod it 

I'm 5.9" - 5.10" 

but like you say it's marker, I've lost some size recently what with the total Deload but onwards and hopefully outwards.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My youngest drew me a nice picture this afternoon, all over the hall way wall. Nice use of colour and form though. Mannaged to get most of it off but I can see me getting the paint brush out tomorrow. Kids ah


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember you saying you lost alot of weight in the first few months, do u have comparison pics from then?

But looks like u got a good base now to build upon.

When does the bulk start?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I remember you saying you lost alot of weight in the first few months, do u have comparison pics from then?
> 
> But looks like u got a good base now to build upon.
> 
> When does the bulk start?


Only the one in my progress pics mate, not much to use as a comparison (same shorts)

Bulk will be starting tomorrow hopefully, will jump on the scales and find where 2100 has left me for a week then go from there....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah bulking!

Will you be 'strongman' bulking?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah bulking!
> 
> Will you be 'strongman' bulking?


Clean as a whistle mate.... Just lots of it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's not the strongman way James, I'm sure ewen eats pizza regularly? 

Do u know how many cals your shooting for?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> That's not the strongman way James, I'm sure ewen eats pizza regularly?
> 
> Do u know how many cals your shooting for?


I suffer "fat phobia"

Will make a decision tomorrow after weigh in mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ewen's gona get ya, ewen's gona get ya. :no:

I learnt never to call a man with a 50 inch chest a fatty.

R.I.P. Faultline


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I'm just glad nobody has dropped a mention sign in


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I suffer *"fat phobia*"
> 
> Will make a decision tomorrow after weigh in mate.


Gulp.........sneaks back out of journal vewwy vewwy vewwy slowly...........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Gulp.........sneaks back out of journal vewwy vewwy vewwy slowly...........


Just to clarify I have a phobia of getting fat again.

Last thing I need is being branded a "size-ist"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was actually being serious!

I read it in his journal that he eats pizza and other such food regularly, because he can't hit his target cals on chicken and rice, look in his journal I'm sure you will find it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Just to clarify I have a phobia of getting fat again.
> 
> Last thing I need is being branded a "size-ist"


Hee hee....fat ist! Fatist! Fatist, :laugh: awwweeee....just having a muck with you there...happy Sunday jimmytwister....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I also partake in the odd slice of pizza myself quite partial to a sausage and cheese oatcake from time to time (oatcakes are a regional food, not sure how there made put they taste amazing). As long as I hit my daily targets and I'm mostly clean then the odd treat isn't a problem.

Jim you size-est pig. I thought you were different...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah IMO we don't have to be 100% all the time, variety is the spice of life!

But I suppose when you are trying to hit 5-6000 cals or whatever he eats then it must be near on impossible unless you mix it up a bit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

When will I learn not to leave myself open to these things?!?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 2 weigh in

12st 4lbs (-2lbs)

172lbs (-2lbs)

77.9kgs (-1.1kg)

Figured that was on the cards so increase the macs this week to hit 2500.

Hitting 300+ protein will be going some, resorting to supplementing for the next couple of days until I nail the whole food amounts.

And get my @rse shopping.

Happy Monday people....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why so much pro??

Even 1.5xbw is 258g and IMO that's more than enough.

Has it been recommended by someone?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Why so much pro??
> 
> Even 1.5xbw is 258g and IMO that's more than enough.
> 
> Has it been recommended by someone?


It's part and parcel of the strengthforums.com routine mate following the 50/30/20 split.

Personally I think I'm gonna struggle with the split and hitting my macs but that said I'm gonna give it a whirl, failing that I will tweak the splits to suit.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Give it a go and see how u get on, imagine when u get up to 3500-4000 cals :0


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Give it a go and see how u get on, imagine when u get up to 3500-4000 cals :0


I don't want to think about that yet :blink:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 14 was NOT a happy one.

X-trainer constant state 5mins

Press ups 3x10

Dynamics

Close grip knuckle press 2x10

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

Front squat.

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

40kg 1x5 felt awful

35kg 4x5

Now I'm not entirely sure what happens (apart from obviously feeling too heavy)

I was pitching and rocking, shoulders/delta burning up....all very strange. So dropped -5kg and we were back in business.

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

23kg assisted

Dips 1x10

Chins 1x10

By the end I'm feeling as weak as a kitten, :swear"

So courtesy of a hissy fit

45kg db farmers walk up and down the gym a couple of times (no good carrying aggression into a working day so rather pace it off)

So......fronties I have a couple of things springing to mind.

1. Form/strength clearly isn't ready for 40kg so I will lower the weight increase to 2.5kg

2. Maybe a case of not having enough juice in the tank this morning so I will see how the calorie increase helps.

3. Maybe I failed before I un racked.

Any way practice, practice, practice....if I'm stuck at 35kgs for a while its not gonna do me any harm. As I said before I will take 25 solid lighter reps over 10 bad ones any day....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If your weight is dropping by 2lb a week you are eating way too little so how on earth do you expect to have enough energy to train intently. Of course you lifts will be difficult if your burning muscle for fuel. You are now the same weight as me and I was maintaining on 3000 calories a day and had to jump to 3200 to gain at 1lb a week. My advice would be to increase to at least 2500 or possibly a little higher. Once your eating the strength will go up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If your weight is dropping by 2lb a week you are eating way too little so how on earth do you expect to have enough energy to train intently. Of course you lifts will be difficult if your burning muscle for fuel. You are now the same weight as me and I was maintaining on 3000 calories a day and had to jump to 3200 to gain at 1lb a week. My advice would be to increase to at least 2500 or possibly a little higher. Once your eating the strength will go up.


My sentiments exactly mate increased today to get me to 2500, will run that for a week and see how that sits.

The joys of finding your feet.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Personally I think I'm gonna struggle with the split and hitting my macs but that said I'm gonna give it a whirl, failing that I will tweak the splits to suit.


 :blink: sounds like some sorta scottish/Irish dance Jimmytwister....hahhahahaa....errrm.....I mean...it does doesn't it?..or is that just me.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's taken me 5 weeks to get going so your not the only one. There is a lot of trial and error but now you are recording you have a better chance of seeing what's going on.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :blink: sounds like some sorta scottish/Irish dance Jimmytwister....hahhahahaa....errrm.....I mean...it does doesn't it?..or is that just me.....


Och noooo lasssi, ta bee sure Mae wee school boy mind wondered in a totally different direction re-reading that post (ran out of accented lingo quite early there)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's taken me 5 weeks to get going so your not the only one. There is a lot of trial and error but now you are recording you have a better chance of seeing what's going on.


That's the plan mate :thumb:

If there's no shift in weight next week I will add another 500.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deffo eat more lad. Don't want to eat muscle!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just punched the numbers for today's macs just as a taster.

Way off the 50/30/20

Pro:242g

Fat:87g

Carb:189g

Hits me in at 2507 Kcals.

Split wise more of a 40/30/30? Off top of my head.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Imo unless you're on aas you don't need more than 1.5bw in protein. Just a waste of money. Make rest up in carbs and fat


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Imo unless you're on aas you don't need more than 1.5bw in protein. Just a waste of money. Make rest up in carbs and fat


Totally agree. Weight in kg x 3 or pounds x 1.5 is more than enough.

I find 40/40/30 a good target.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Pro:242g
> 
> Fat:87g
> 
> ...


That's not far off what I'm cutting on, less pro bit more carbs but similar.

I'm reckoning your gonna need more cals in you as your routine gets heavier so build it up now imo


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers boys, I'm dropping the splits to 40/30/30 for now 2500 nailed again today but I'm constantly feeling hungry... Unusual for me even when cutting


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What did u eat in those 2500 mate?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey mate just found this!

When i'm cutting i find 40/40/20 to be very useful at least for me, but we are all different so you need to try and few and see what works the best. What is good for me could be bad for you!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What did u eat in those 2500 mate?


Carbon copy of the day before, im gonna increase the carbs a little...tbf I still haven't worked put the exact splits yet. Poxy in laws have invaded.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Hey mate just found this!
> 
> When i'm cutting i find 40/40/20 to be very useful at least for me, but we are all different so you need to try and few and see what works the best. What is good for me could be bad for you!


Lol the minefield of macros


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey mate hows things? Your intake looks very low for a bulk. Be intresting to see how you get on over the next few weeks. Looking at your pics your arms look massive compared to mine and measure at half an inch smaller. Mine are pretty flat and don't have the peak like yours.

Keep up the good work anyway mate, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just been having a little read through mate, I see that you are trying to bulk but keeping to just above maintenance. I think that's good as long as you keep a real close watch on your weight and your strength, I know you don't want to add much fat but remember if you up your intake for a couple of weeks and put on a bit too much, it will only take a very short time to bring it back down again.

Don't be too afraid to have that little bit extra, your strength will improve more quickly and you'll soon use up those extra cals


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> just been having a little read through mate, I see that you are trying to bulk but keeping to just above maintenance. I think that's good as long as you keep a real close watch on your weight and your strength, I know you don't want to add much fat but remember if you up your intake for a couple of weeks and put on a bit too much, it will only take a very short time to bring it back down again.
> 
> Don't be too afraid to have that little bit extra, your strength will improve more quickly and you'll soon use up those extra cals


Cheers for the input mate, first and foremost I'm focusing in strength again, so trying to get the lean gains nailed is gonna be difficult I know, especially seeing as I'm already feeling the deficit in Kcals and things are still light weight IMO.

I will have to make the judgement calls regarding the amount of surplus calories I have as and when the start having effect on my goals. Eg: strength or size gains.

I probably shouldn't have dropped so low last week but 400 increase this week should sit nicely for a 300-500 increase next week depending on Mondays scales


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's good you're obviously being sensible and really paying attention to what you are doing. That kind of increase will hopefully see your strength coming up nicely and of course you'll get some good size gains as well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning all.

Session 15

X-trainer warm up 5 mins maintained BPM 155-160, tool a little longer to get going this morning.

Face pulls

18kg 2x15

23kg 1x15

Dynamics inc: 10kg walking lunges today for a change

Press ups 1x10

Knuckle press 1x10

Squats

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Standing calf raise

40kg 2x15

Just to bring them back into the game, been suffering night cramps in the calfs the past week :cursing:

SOHP

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

30kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

30kg 5x5

18kg assisted

Dips 1x10

Chins 1x10

This amount of assistance is pretty pointless as I'm pulling off the pad a lot but its better for the shoulder to have a safety net if that makes sense.

Other than that.... Not a lot to report.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if you keep getting the cramps get yourself some magnesium, it will sort them out in no time mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> if you keep getting the cramps get yourself some magnesium, it will sort them out in no time mate


Cheers buddy, will have a look into that.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Session 15
> 
> ...


Nice solid workout there, but if your main goal is purely strength i don't see the need for the face pulls?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Nice solid workout there, but if your main goal is purely strength i don't see the need for the face pulls?


Warm up only mate... Plus good for shoulder health, no weight to them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think rear delts definatly need isolating, as per jims face pulls, most muscles will get hit with multiple compound exercises but IMO rear delts don't get hit enough when you consider how much front and side delt get used in compounds, you will end up with shoulder imbalances.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah it's just a warm up thats great, i usually do rear delt flies as a warm whenever i train chest back or shoulders.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work out Jim, weights are creeping up. Once you start eating they will go up even more.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Weight is getting there mate, you been getting enough water in you? I find I suffer from cramps when I get dehydrated.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers boyos....

Hydration shouldn't be an issue I'm necking 3L a day... See if it eases up, mark mentioned magnesium so may be worth a whirl.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Face pulls are great! I luv 'em....but i also do rear delt raises lying face down on a bench too.....can't actually see a delt to save me life but one day...one day soooooooooooooooonnnn...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Any updates in here matey?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Any updates in here matey?


Indeed there is mate.

Session 16

X-trainer 5 mins steady state BPM 10min

(Waiting on the pull station)

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

Dynamics

Front squat

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 1x3 (testing the waters)

40kg 5x5 (back in F-ing business!!)

45kg 1x5 (just to see how on track I am)

Much happier 

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

32.5kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

70kg 5x5

Now I had to increase the 3rd and working sets by an extra 5kg (+10kg)

Purely because all the micro plates were nowhere to be seen....(apart from a 2.5 wedging up the wonky leg in the squat rack) due to a ladies barbell type group going on so next week I will be packing my own again.

That's it for the day I purposely omitted press/knuckle/dip/chins because my shoulders are feeling battered from work yesterday so didn't want to risk anything.

 needs must


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

happy days mate, things on the up, pushed the numbers and got them


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> happy days mate, things on the up, pushed the numbers and got them


I'm thinking it may have been a mental barrier too...see those 10plates on the end of the bar and I talked myself out of it. That said ramjam on the playlist and an aggressive mind set won the day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, I get those mental blocks at times too, it can be difficult to get past them, great when you do tho


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Seeing good progress!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Seeing good progress!


Cheers mate... Plugging along quite nicely now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hap hap hapeeeeeeee weekend mister....x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Front squats are coming on very nicely. BACK IN THE MOTHER CRUNCHING GAME !!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I see things are starting to get a bit of weight to them now, another month and you can tell us how good doing heavy front squats and heavy deads together is 

How's the calories going now my man?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers fellas...

Good to be getting back into some weights now, macs are virtually spot on for 40/30/30 @ 2500kcals....some days I force the grub down, others I'm ravenous all day, crunch day Monday.

I can see a designated "dead lift day" on the cards at some point (that should be a fun week when it's ABA routine pattern)

Purely because of my gym time frame.

Still onwards and upwards and I will cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....what are u doing up so early? Thought that wuz just me.....have a good 'un....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning....what are u doing up so early? Thought that wuz just me.....have a good 'un....


Morning flubless, the joys of kids (and letting the OH sleep in)...I've had 3 hours lay in compared to the working weekday so I'm well rested.

Busy day today....enjoy the rest bite yourself, and behave


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monday to Friday can't get the kids out of bed for school, Saturday and Sunday up with the birds. Why oh why can't they sleep in once in a while. On the plus side iv had my breakfast and ill soon be ready to eat again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers fellas...
> 
> Good to be getting back into some weights now, macs are virtually spot on for 40/30/30 @ 2500kcals....some days I force the grub down, others I'm ravenous all day, crunch day Monday.
> 
> ...


Can't beat a good dose of deadlifting!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning guys & gals

Back to school yesterday with a form session with @Tassotti and another lad from the forum.

Fantastic to have a good couple of guys cast the critical eye over my form and basically highlight some issues I wasn't aware of....some major some minor,

So plenty of homework to be done, mainly on squats but also other areas.....

Some vids of the session yesterday courtesy of Tass 's "David bailey" magic

Squats :






Back 50kg / Front 40kg

Main issues found here were leg/ankle flexibility on both squats but also the bar placement on the fronties, taking them higher up the delts, which as you can see takes me back out of whatever comfort zone I had found with these [email protected] things.

Deads:






60-140kg

Pendlays:






40-60kg

Bench (PB) :






60kg

All in all a great day spent.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good stuff there, you would have picked up some good tips.

Did you nail the fronties in the end?

Well done on the bench PB too mate, how you feeling today after that little lot?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good stuff there, you would have picked up some good tips.
> 
> Did you nail the fronties in the end?
> 
> Well done on the bench PB too mate, how you feeling today after that little lot?


Cheers mate, good as gold today, looking forward to getting back at it tomorrow. Fronties are gonna plague me I think...we played some more but I'm not happy with them...well I'm not happy I'm not doing them right put it that way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Nice journal mate, It took my a while to master front squats, i have to let me wee finger slip out when holding the bar. Ive only started squatting a few months ago and training 6 months ago but im loving leg day front and back squats 5x5.
> 
> Feel free to pop into my new journal, we have similar lifts in some lifts. Im very week at deadlifitng and pull ups so they are main areas to work on for me and adding more mass ofcourse
> 
> ...


Cheers for popping by fella, sadly my struggles are beyond the grip on the fronties... Lol

I will keep them light and just work on the form from now.

Nice shameless journal plug  I will mooch on over later on when I can get some reading time in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing videos Jim. You are very lucky to have someone who knows what they are doing train you.

I like the look of the Pendlay's rows, never tried them before so I may have a go in place of my Yates row.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Amazing videos Jim. You are very lucky to have someone who knows what they are doing train you.
> 
> I like the look of the Pendlay's rows, never tried them before so I may have a go in place of my Yates row.


I'm very lucky mate, great bunch with a wealth of knowledge and above all happy to take the time to help someone, makes a big difference.

Pendlays are great for explosive back strength....my lats have exploded courtesy of them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Massive potential Jimmy.

You gonna be a beast !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Think I'm gonna throw these pendlays into my back sessions!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RS4 said:


> So would you do pendlays instead of upright row, am i right the only difference is arms are wider apart and you touch the floor between each rep? Since this is a big movement is it best 5x5?


Do you mean Yates rows mate










As @Tassotti explained to me the other day once the weight creeps up on these they become more of an over exaggerated shrug...just due to the nature of the lift.

Pendlays your exploding straight off the floor each rep... And yeah a good compound exercise to utilise the 5x5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Upright row is predominately for traps.

Pendlay rows are for lats and upper back.

Drop upright rows and do heavy deadlifts (and maybe power shrugs) for traps


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RS4 said:


> sorry that was a typo i meant bent over row, ive been doing them after deadlifts on my pull day, like the yates row you have pictured only overhand grip, you think i should replace these with pendalys for mass? thanks guys


For overall back development the pendlay has to champion the rows IMO

Also maybe dropping them in before deads? Personally after deads if its heavy I'm pretty toasted.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RS4 said:


> sorry that was a typo i meant bent over row, ive been doing them after deadlifts on my pull day, like the yates row you have pictured only overhand grip, you think i should replace these with pendalys for mass? thanks guys


Yes

Following on from what Jimmy said above...

To gain mass you need to add weight.

Once you get heavy, it is nigh on impossible to stay at 45 degree back angle. The back cannot take it. You will naturally straighten up. The row then becomes a shrug.

By lifting from the floor with your back at 90 degrees, there is little to no pressure on your lower back and no cheating.

Go heavy and target lats directly. No cheating from this position


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> For overall back development the pendlay has to champion the rows IMO
> 
> *Also maybe dropping them in before deads?* Personally after deads if its heavy I'm pretty toasted.


Depends on the routine really.

If on a push pull legs, do deads first.

If on a strength training routine Squat, row, deads


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My task tonight will be to google Pendlay's rows


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> My task tonight will be to google Pendlay's rows


http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?195-How-To-Barbell-Row-(Pendlay-style)&p=370#post370


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd never done pendleys until I put them in my power day recently, a very good exercise and something I wish I would have found earlier.

These are especially good, as tassoti said, when the weight goes up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's an example.

Check This Fist guy doing a row (well, that's what he calls it) Pause at the top of the lift. He is almost straight and shrugging it. And that is only 100K. Plus, check out his dainty gloves. LMAO






Now check this badass at 140Kg. Skip to 1min 10sec


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 3 weigh in

12st 3lb (-1lb)

171lbs (-1lb)

77.5kg (-0.4kg)

So increase in macs to 3000 from today. Will post split later


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Full on bulk from here out then, check the sugar content of that mass gainer mate, I've had one before that they didn't put anything other than sugar in!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Full on bulk from here out then, check the sugar content of that mass gainer mate, I've had one before that they didn't put anything other than sugar in!












Straight off the tub.

I didn't think it looked too bad mac wise.

And as for all out bulk I'm hoping for 1lb gain next Monday mate, any more and I'm might reign it in a bit lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good but it doesn't tell you how much of those 48g carbs are sugars from what I can see, might be worth checking


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

20/30/40kg SOHP video from Saturdays form session courtesy of Tass.






And in keeping with logging the ups and downs (what doesn't kill us.....)

70kg PB attempt (FAIL)






I will nail that [email protected]


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 17

X-trainer BPM 150-160 5 mins

Dynamics

Press up 2x10

Knuckle press 2x10

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Squatsg

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

All warm up sets completed in a squat machine purely for stretching and working on flexibility issues, I found I can plant myself and get ass to grass without the problem of feet turning out....probably due to the fact I can use the machine for some support.

Working set in the rack.... Felt foreign of sorts with the new wider grip and SLightly lower bar placement but soon got into the swing of it.

OHP

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

32.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x5

25kg 1x3

32.5kg 5x5

Embraced the bench today.

Slow negatives explosive positives no bouncing although I nearly took off a few times 

Today's main focus breathing...sounded like I was puffing for PB's but that's far from a bad habit.

BW dips 3x5

BW hammer chins 3x5


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Jimmy nice session mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I disappear for a weekend and miss out on loads in here. Videos look good mate and the weights are getting there now. Only thing That concerned me and I'm being super picky here but it's only because I'm concerned about you ending up with a sore back. Deadlifts, your postition from the bottom looks really good and strong right up to the top of the lift but on the way back down you looked like you were rounding your upper back/shoulders near the bottom. I'm no form guru so someone correct me if I'm wrong but it just didn't look as good as the way up to me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I disappear for a weekend and miss out on loads in here. Videos look good mate and the weights are getting there now. Only thing That concerned me and I'm being super picky here but it's only because I'm concerned about you ending up with a sore back. Deadlifts, your postition from the bottom looks really good and strong right up to the top of the lift but on the way back down you looked like you were rounding your upper back/shoulders near the bottom. I'm no form guru so someone correct me if I'm wrong but it just didn't look as good as the way up to me.


Your spot on mate I'm too gentle getting the bar down...been advised to work on it which I shall.

And welcome back :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Everything looks great for 2/3 of the lift then it's just that last little bit of it it's like you half give up on getting it to the floor and loose the shape in your back. I try to feel like I am pulling my shoulder blades together slightly to keep the upper back solid.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tuesdays nights will be core and flexibility night from now I think...naff all on the box 

Cuff stuff

Dragon flys

2x5 negatives

1x5 45-50 degree neg + pos.

Absolute killer straight off the bat.

10kg DB wood hoppers 3x10 each side

Mountain climbers 3x10 each side

Walkout (incorporating press up) 1x25

Squat stance assurance work 1x30 at gradual depth. (Back squat posture)

Ankle flexion resistance band work 3x10

Back flexion exercises

Shoulder band dislocations 3x10

All in all ....I'm fvcked!

Bring on the fronties tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow I don't know what half of that means!

The dragon flags look good pal, there's a good YouTube vid on how to build up to the full flag, it's in like 4 steps or something


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoulder dislocations ? Not an exercise I would want to perform after my last one. Whats next teeth pulling super setted with anal hair plucking. Your exercises are getting a little out of control.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol morning lads....

Not as bad as they all sound I promise, more flexibility work than anything else


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Grrrrrrr standing outside a closed gym is not my idea of fun at this hour of the day.

Especially with a double drop of napalm thrown into the mix


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Grrrrrrr standing outside a closed gym is not my idea of fun at this hour of the day.
> 
> Especially with a double drop of napalm thrown into the mix


Oh lawwwd! this has happened to me a couple of times too....could I suggest a run round the car park? or nearest park to you? ummmm.....body squats on the pavement?...hummmmm...chase the urban foxes up the street? HIIT stylie?...just a few suggestions....cough......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwd! this has happened to me a couple of times too....could I suggest a run round the car park? or nearest park to you? ummmm.....body squats on the pavement?...hummmmm...chase the urban foxes up the street? HIIT stylie?...just a few suggestions....cough......


Thinking outside the box....flubs style, I like it  although slightly against the "bulk ethic"

Worst case scenario I will go and abuse some materials at the yard... DIY strongman style.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Thinking outside the box....[Redacted] style, I like it  although slightly against the "bulk ethic"
> 
> Worst case scenario I will go and abuse some materials at the yard... DIY strongman style.


Go to it!!! repeat after me....."I am a TIGGER!"....oops! I mean TIGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR>>>>>>> hahahahaha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Go to it!!! repeat after me....."I am a TIGGER!"....oops! I mean TIGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR>>>>>>> hahahahaha


Erm.........

Can I be a bear instead???

Please 

Obviously an overly aggressive grizzly not a Winnie the Pooh type.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Erm.........
> 
> Can I be a bear instead???
> 
> ...


of course..hahaha.....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You should have gone bear grylls style, local park, chin ups on the monkey bars, dips on the park bench, log squats, tree stump overhead press, the world is your gym


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> You should have gone bear grylls style, local park, chin ups on the monkey bars, dips on the park bench, log squats, tree stump overhead press, the world is your gym


In Croydon that's liable to get me shot....

Although I threw in some sledge hammer/ tyre swings... Just to get the pre work out supp used up lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dodging the bullets is good cardio though......

I've been fasting for 13 hours and just had strong black coffee, I'm pretty wired myself, going to go take it out on the weights, chest and arms day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This weeks belated mac split.

Pro 250g

Carbs 250g

Fats 100g

Gets me in around 2900 so with the +\- on protein and carbs I'm hitting the right numbers

Example today :

Pro256g

Carbs258g

Fats 100g

=2956kcals.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Grrrrrrr standing outside a closed gym is not my idea of fun at this hour of the day.
> 
> Especially with a double drop of napalm thrown into the mix


Oh, that's a gutter, mate. Hope the napalm has worn off now, mind you, could be a he'll of a productive day with that coursing through your system and no other way to burn it off! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Oh, that's a gutter, mate. Hope the napalm has worn off now, mind you, could be a he'll of a productive day with that coursing through your system and no other way to burn it off! Lol


Luckily enough it's not too harsh on the stims.... Lol it's far too cold out here to be productive today.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

napalm? I thought that was some kind of chemical warfare?!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Luckily enough it's not too harsh on the stims.... Lol it's far too COLD out here to be productive today.


Hmmm, Southerner aren't you, what was it down there, like 20 degrees?! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hmmm, Southerner aren't you, what was it down there, like 20 degrees?! Lol


Lol....cheeky git it's brass monkeys down here ...... 3 degrees, plenty cold enough for me.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol....cheeky git it's brass monkeys down here ...... 3 degrees, plenty cold enough for me.


Actually think that's colder than it's been up here, fair enough! Lol

I was working in London for a few months summer before last, couldn't believe how much better the weather is down there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Actually think that's colder than it's been up here, fair enough! Lol
> 
> I was working in London for a few months summer before last, couldn't believe how much better the weather is down there.


Thanks for the jinx pal










So it's a cold and pretty soggy start to the day once again I'm brimming with napalm (courtesy of running a review)

The gym better be open!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Side note: valentines day means a nice meal for me and the OH tonight (cooked by yours truly) now I'm using my bi-weekly cheat meal token lol.

Days macs.

Fat 168 (damn choc pudding)

Carbs 269

Pro 298

= 3780 Kcals lol...... Whoops!!!

MAN I love bulking


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 18 (at last)

X-trainer 150-160BPM 5mins

Dynamics

Cuffs

Press up 3x5

Knuckle press 3x5

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x10

Fronties

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 1x3

40kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

Increased warm up purely because I was finding my feet (literally) now I have a choice, full depth =questionable form, primarily the bar slightly pitching forward, or just below parallel and the bar stays nice and high on the delts....thumbs hooked to prevent being choked.

So decisions, decisions....I'm thinking of much smaller increments until the depth is a achievable....done!

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

32.5kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

70kg 5x5

No heroics just good honest fun today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Snap shot just for @Flubs.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice session mate. On the fronties, is it worth dropping the weight back a little to get full depth and building back up? Only saying that because you are so form focused, be a shame to start breaking down now.

Also on the pic for flubs, have you ever been that hairy in your life? Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice session mate. On the fronties, is it worth dropping the weight back a little to get full depth and building back up? Only saying that because you are so form focused, be a shame to start breaking down now.
> 
> Also on the pic for flubs, have you ever been that hairy in your life? Lol


Morning my old fruit... It's a catch 22 situation I think I'm gonna asses the fronties on a session by session basis...the 45kg was alot easier today (due to the depth) so I will probably run a set at around the 1x5 on Monday, see how they feel, if I can get deeper happy days if not i will continue working sets (5x5) without an increase

With these if I'm stuck @45-50 for a month then so be it....I'm hoping that the additional core work is gonna help and obviously the back training too.

If I wasn't a stickler for keeping to the programme I would more than happily bin them lol.

And to answer your other question..... No


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Fair one mate, sounds like a reasonable plan.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You seem to have the same relationship with front squats as I do with barbell bench. I don't like the exercise but iv decided to stick with it for the greater good.

Hope your meal goes well this evening.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You seem to have the same relationship with front squats as I do with barbell bench. I don't like the exercise but iv decided to stick with it for the greater good.
> 
> Hope your meal goes well this evening.


Cheers mate.

It's always going to be an exercise that I love to hate I think, I will be happy to just do then clean rather than heavy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 19

Very wallowy and totally shattered today...eldest had nightmares apparently..so 3 hours kip for jim.

So when in doubt SQUAT!!

Warm up x-trainer 5 mins constant state

Press ups 2x5

Knuckle press close grip 2x5

Cuff bits.

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x10

Dynamics

Squats

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

SOHP (clean and press to get it up)

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

14kg assisted

DIPS 1x10

H-CHINS 1x10

30kg kettle bell farmers walk

2x80m (40m turnaround)

For grip training

Settled the bell across the fingers for grip...as apposed to curling into the palm.

Feeling pretty cooked even though nothing was particularly heavy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Always hard training on lack of sleep, I know that myself from training halfway through nights, so good on you for still going but don't burn yourself out, get your food into you and catch up on sleep over the weekend.

We don't want an overtrained Jim!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Always hard training on lack of sleep, I know that myself from training halfway through nights, so good on you for still going but don't burn yourself out, get your food into you and catch up on sleep over the weekend.
> 
> We don't want an overtrained Jim!


Lol fair comment mate, gonna revel in two days rest period... Eat like a king, sleep like a baby and smash it on Monday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw somewhere that someone had said there is no such thing as over training, only under eating. Vague enough

A nice looking training session again, OHP is looking good. Did yo clean and press every rep or just the first ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I saw somewhere that someone had said there is no such thing as over training, only under eating. Vague enough
> 
> A nice looking training session again, OHP is looking good. Did yo clean and press every rep or just the first ?


I dunno mate, I wouldn't like to be hitting big numbers more than 3 days a week... Eating a shed load or not.

 coming from the bloke squatting 50's lol.

Clean and press on first rep only mate, I normally OHP out of the rack but someone that squats turned up and decided to be nice today.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Training on no sleep is horrible mate, really knocks it out of you. Plenty sleep over the weekend and back in the groove on monday.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend mister, happy weekend.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm afraid to say core and bendability session tomorrow.... Can't sit on my @rse for two days... Will keep it sensible though....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 4 weight in.

12st 3lb

171lbs

77.5kg

Now either I'm hitting maintenance or I'm gaining below 1lb per week, just found a switch under the scales that lets me change the unit of measurement.

171.8lb

So I will maintain the split @ 3000 for another week and then reassess.

I can live with 2lb per month gains for now.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I think you should up it 500 kcal and join me in fatty club!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I'm already paranoid my love handles are expanding


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> I think you should up it 500 kcal and join me in fatty club!


The way I'm going ill soon be a member. Do I get a badge ? I like badges...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv committed to my bulk and I won't let a bit of fat hold me back, I'm trying to break out of I'm too fat / I'm too skinny cycle. Plus I like food - A LOT.

How's your Sunday been Jim ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello lads, my bulk starts tomorrow!

Can't wait as like you boys I love food.

I've lost about a stone since just before Xmas so I'm happy with the fat loss but not happy with the size loss, but a nice slow bulk for the rest if the year should see me put that stone back on with minimal fat..................hopefully!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Jim will be able to produce a picture from his dodgy collection to make up a badge aad123!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening laddos,

Been a rocky day, core session has taking a back seat, currently up A&E as the little ones temperature is sky high.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah no that's a shame, poor wee guy. Hope they sort him out quick mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm pretty sure Jim will be able to produce a picture from his dodgy collection to make up a badge aad123!












As requested  always happy to oblige.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nightmare when anythings wrong with kids, best wishes to him mate.

Hope hes sorted soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Although this may have to go on a t shirt


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope the young en picks up mate. Nothing worse than a sick child.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers for the concerns lads....

Viral infection of the nose/throat/ears

Poor little mite but dosed up and a lot chirpier.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure he will be raising hell in no time, good stuff that calpol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad the nippers ok.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Evening laddos,
> 
> Been a rocky day, core session has taking a back seat, currently up A&E as the little ones temperature is sky high.


Oh dear! I totally missed this one...I'm so sorry...I really hope he is okay....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers for the concerns lads....
> 
> Viral infection of the nose/throat/ears
> 
> Poor little mite but dosed up and a lot chirpier.


Glad to hear but I hope he continues to improve too...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

all quiet on the western front... Little legs settled and sleeping like, well a baby really.

Days macs strayed either on way or the other after eating out this evening and a lite lunch.

Business as usual tomorrow I hope.

F-ing fronties!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

One day won't hurt. Just get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 20

Warm up x-trainer maintained state 5mins

Press ups 3x6

Knuckle press close stance 3x6

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Dynamics

Cuffs

Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

45kg 1x5

Felt fairly good this morning so chanced it

50kg 5x5

My god I had to work for that working set!! Ass to grass each rep, form felt better not 100% but a definite improvement, each rep included one or more of the following:

GRUNTS, GROWLS, SWEARING,ROARING...MUTTERING you get the picture.... Racked it like a man possessed and for working so hard I treated myself to a lay down on a vacant decline bench.

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

Deads

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x5

50kg 1x5

75kg 5x5

God I love deads.

Had some time spare so had a wander about the various machine stations and basically had a play here and there but nothing report (mainly because I don't know what half of it was)

C'mon then Monday lets be having ya!

Be good people


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice one mister...graarrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh.......(my tigger, I mean tiger roar...)..cough...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Noice one mister...graarrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh.......(my tigger, I mean tiger roar...)..cough...


Damn fine it was too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

whats your favourite cheese?

Do you prefer Greyure or Compte?

Whats your favourite colour?

Who do you think will win the champions league?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> whats your favourite cheese?
> 
> Do you prefer Greyure or Compte?
> 
> ...


Morning mate.....

Erm........., huh??


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done with the fronties mate. Weight is starting to get to a decent level now, how you feeling with form? Still going well?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry I just discovered this thread and saw the first line. And well.......... i like breaking rules :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sorry I just discovered this thread and saw the first line. And well.......... i like breaking rules :lol:


Lol very good.....

[email protected]


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Well done with the fronties mate. Weight is starting to get to a decent level now, how you feeling with form? Still going well?


Forms improving I think or at least hope... Jury's still out on the fronties I'm still not convinced if I'm sticking with them or not.

The other issues I'm working on and seeing an improvement in so all in all I'm happy I restarted.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff mate, just need to get you overeating so you end up a fat banger like me! haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad you had a good fronties session, sounds like your getting near your top weight on them, but that's only 1 exercise so don't stress about it if your still progressing on the rest of your routine


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Glad you had a good fronties session, sounds like your getting near your top weight on them, but that's only 1 exercise so don't stress about it if your still progressing on the rest of your routine


I make you right mate... I may drop them to an assistance exercise or something if I change the days up to include a deadlift day...plenty of opportunities to play about.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Id stick with the fronties as they are a great exercise and every time you do them your form will improve. I hated squats and deadlifts at first because they felt so uncomfortable and difficult to do but I stuck with them and they are now the main exercises I base my training around. If I have to do flat bench you have to do fronties..... :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Id stick with the fronties as they are a great exercise and every time you do them your form will improve. I hated squats and deadlifts at first because they felt so uncomfortable and difficult to do but I stuck with them and they are now the main exercises I base my training around. If I have to do flat bench you have to do fronties..... :tongue:


Hmmmmmm not convinced lol

I will back squat till the cows come home... But all said and done you may have a deal there.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm loving the front squats, they're doing wonders for my posture! And quads, obviously! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm loving the front squats, they're doing wonders for my posture! And quads, obviously! Lol


Will be honest mate I don't know if its a flexibility/grip issue (I have to use cross over) or just that fact I'm so used to back squats my mind battles it....the worst thing is I can talk a good game I just struggle putting it into practice....still I've spoken to the boss and I'm gonna persevere with the program.

Dropping the 5kg increase (weekly) to 2.5kg if I stall I'm dropping back 10kg and taking another run.....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Front squats are awesome! Out of interest do you flick your wrists back or let the bar rest across your shoulders?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Front squats are awesome! Out of interest do you flick your wrists back or let the bar rest across your shoulders?


Across the upper delts, cross grip style.










Flexibility won't let me get an oly grip going whist keeping the elbows up

Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, I'm the same best way in my opinion!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Session 20
> 
> Warm up x-trainer maintained state 5mins
> 
> ...


that's bloody excellent mate, good on ya. Grunts and growls are all good, I do loads of 'em


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try the wrist strap grip, it worked for me. You'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Deadlifts last!? I always do mine first or second in my program, are you not buggered by the time you get to them?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Deadlifts last!? I always do mine first or second in my program, are you not buggered by the time you get to them?


Not yet mate... Apart from fronties everything else is relatively easy at the minute.... Come the time it gets taxing I will more the deads to a second morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@DigIt drop you a mention mate as I can't paste the link yet


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> @DigIt drop you a mention mate as I can't paste the link yet


in


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's this secret journal I'm hearing about?

Extra curriculum hypertrophy sessions?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's all part of the lifting learning process.

I struggled for a long time with form on deads and back squats, and got really frustrated. Didn't like doing them at all.

Now, well, they are my favourite lifts.

Persevere young man. You will get there.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Deadlifts last!? I always do mine first or second in my program, are you not buggered by the time you get to them?


you should always deadlift after squatting if you are doing them both on the same day. Deadlifting is demanding on the lower back. So when you are most at risk of fatigue do you want the weight on your back, or underneath you where you can drop the weight if you get in trouble?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It's all part of the lifting learning process.
> 
> I struggled for a long time with form on deads and back squats, and got really frustrated. Didn't like doing them at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I'm gonna take the advice, drop 10kg, work my @ss off to nail them then take baby steps from there.

Progression is progression no matter how small

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers mate, I'm gonna take the advice, drop 10kg, work my @ss off to nail them then take baby steps from there.
> 
> Progression is progression no matter how small
> 
> :thumb:


Yes..this ^^^^^^^^....hey there, have a great day jimmywst...and if I can do it, so can you right? I'm totally my own worst enemy but I'm heading in the right direction and so willyou be too....can't fail with the UKM massive behind you hey?....secret journal?...hummmmmmmm....... :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning flubs, no secrets here lol, was just playing about yesterday with a training routine a mate has started, welcomed him into my world of weights today..... He's not talking to me at the moment lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Morning [Redacted], no secrets here lol, was just playing about yesterday with a training routine a mate has started, welcomed him into my world of weights today..... *He's not talking to me at the moment lol*.


:laugh: :laugh: GOOD! tell him to man up...hahahahaha.....noice one, thazzmaboi....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 21

X-trainer 5 mins maintained state.

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Cuffs

Press ups 3x10

Knuckle press 2x10

Squats

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 5x5

14kg assisted

Dips 1x12

Chins 1x12

Job done


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Job done indeed mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice workout there mate, i like your warm up too!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Nice workout there mate, i like your warm up too!


Cheers mate... Must admit its a ritual now, wouldn't feel right skipping it. Main focus is the shoulders really.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sensible decision i'm the same, do you use the foam roller?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Sensible decision i'm the same, do you use the foam roller?


Not yet... I'm looking at a couple on flea bay ATM. I'm trying dedicate time to flexibility work so looking at getting one PDQ.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ate like a man possessed yesterday (felt like a right bloater lol.

Pro 266g

Carbs 288g

Fats 116g

(All taken from their primary sources)

Kcal3526

In retrospect it wasn't as mammoth as I thought.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice going Jimmy, like it alot


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice going Jimmy, like it alot


Cheers matey.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a fair bit of food mate. What were you aiming for?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a fair bit of food mate. What were you aiming for?


3500.... Well happy considering I was just winging it  gonna hit the macs again the rest if this week , see what I put on for Sunday, 3000. Just to find that happy medium.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Ate like a man possessed yesterday (felt like a right bloater lol.
> 
> Pro 266g
> 
> ...


fixed lol

carbs & pro 4 cal per gram, fat is 9


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> fixed lol
> 
> carbs & pro 4 cal per gram, fat is 9


Hang on..... Bugger me your right!!!

If I do the math per group your spot on if I punch the numbers as a rolling sum into the iPhone calculator I get my original total WTF :lol;

If anyone needs me I will be off writing a snotty email to apple


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh well... I will hit 3200 this week and see how I go then :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hang on..... Bugger me your right!!!
> 
> If I do the math per group your spot on if I punch the numbers as a rolling sum into the iPhone calculator I get my original total WTF :lol;
> 
> If anyone needs me I will be off writing a snotty email to apple


lol dont trust any software for food calcs mate..i have found them to be wrong time and time again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's predicted macs (not expecting to miss getting anything in)

Protein 248g

Carbs 291g

Fat 118g

Kcal 3218 (I think)

Nailing 3200 with relative ease, rock on Sunday.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Today's predicted macs (not expecting to miss getting anything in)
> 
> Protein 248g
> 
> ...


what you have? having later?

feels good to be stocking up on carbs today haha. get to enjoy normal tea with milk


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate I've smashed 3 100g chicken breast salads, a big old bowl of shepherds pie, mass gainer, couple of shakes, whole milk, PB on brown bread... Got fish and sweet tatties on the go now... Quark with whey, cheeky tin of tuna.... It's ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Mate I've smashed 3 100g chicken breast salads, a big old bowl of shepherds pie, mass gainer, couple of shakes, whole milk, PB on brown bread... Got fish and sweet tatties on the go now... Quark with whey, cheeky tin of tuna.... It's ridiculous :lol:


That's some eating! Quite jealous


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> That's some eating! Quite jealous


I'm borderline throwing up if I'm totally honest.....


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate I've smashed 3 100g chicken breast salads, a big old bowl of shepherds pie, mass gainer, couple of shakes, whole milk, PB on brown bread... Got fish and sweet tatties on the go now... Quark with whey, cheeky tin of tuna.... It's ridiculous :lol:


mate i have to say i really like the variation!

would probably have had eggs instead of the mass gainer/shakes/quark with whey just to avoid using supplements, but i understand it can be hard esp if you're out & about

9 out of 10 lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Si Train said:


> That's some eating! Quite jealous


i'd imagine you are eating the same with the amount of work in that last workout mate!

whats your diet like, macro wise?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm on a 40/40/20 split at the mo with 2850 cals so its

Carbs - 285

Protein - 285

Fats - 63

Just cooking my tea now - More chicken and veg with some boiled eggs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was regimented with the grub.... Same meals day in day out but using the IIFYM approach... Much more entertaining.

The mass gainer was a freebie (4kg) so rude not to use it..plus I'm really enjoying it. As you say whey with milk is just purely down to flying about all day and easy to neck between jobs.

Ideal world I would definitely use whole food sources first and foremost. Weekends are my cooking days


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I was regimented with the grub.... Same meals day in day out but using the IIFYM approach... Much more entertaining.
> 
> The mass gainer was a freebie (4kg) so rude not to use it..plus I'm really enjoying it. As you say whey with milk is just purely down to flying about all day and easy to neck between jobs.
> 
> Ideal world I would definitely use whole food sources first and foremost. Weekends are my cooking days


IIFYM?

you could chuck some PB in those whey & milk shakes if you've got a blender bottle? makes it taste nice and thick like a milkshake. even strawberry whey :thumbup1:

im curious how did you get the free mass gainer


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright jimmy boy, nice to see you eating some cals at last!

You finding the workouts a bit easier with the extra cals?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> IIFYM?
> 
> you could chuck some PB in those whey & milk shakes if you've got a blender bottle? makes it taste nice and thick like a milkshake. even strawberry whey :thumbup1:
> 
> im curious how did you get the free mass gainer


If it fits you macros

@faultline brought this to my attention.

The mass gainer was a comp win over in the other forum mate... One of their board sponsors.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Alright jimmy boy, nice to see you eating some cals at last!
> 
> You finding the workouts a bit easier with the extra cals?


Eating is a workout in itself lol.

Not feeling any adverse effects from Tuesdays shenanigans so something's helping, bit more bounce this morning too


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I struggle to eat more after dieting for fat loss so hard for so long.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I struggle to eat more after dieting for fat loss so hard for so long.


you can try eating more cals but less carbs, and up your cardio if fat loss is your one & only goal

it will raisse your metabolism so that you burn more even in resting mode

warning: gotta fight appetite with strong force lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im pretty good are keeping a constant weight, its putting it on that makes me very nervous, I never want to be fat again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Im pretty good are keeping a constant weight, its putting it on that makes me very nervous, I never want to be fat again.


You can join my "fat phobia" club then matey :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You soon get used to the eating and it becomes normal. Im on 3200 a day and could easily add another 200 to 300. Iv had my PW shake and now Iv got no more calories left for supper, looks like Im going over again tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So session 22

X trainer 10mins 155-160bpm

Press ups 1x11

Knuckle press 1x10

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x1

27kg 1x15

Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Now I'm a happy boy today... Ass to grass all reps form felt 7

a lot better.

I'm not looking at the -10kg Deload as a step back, im just taking a run up 

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

37.5kg 5x5

No issues there

Deads

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

65kg 1x3

80kg 5x5

Dips & chins

BW 2x5

Hanging leg raise 2x10

Hanging crunch (I may have made these up, basically use the dipping station to hoink yourself off the ground as per the start of the dip but instead crunch your knees upwards into your chest) 3x10

Still in play mode so did some 30kg DB farmers walks....

Apologies now I'm out of sync ATM so will get my nose around the threads this evening.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

slowly but surely racking up the numbers

conditioned yourself well man. very patient lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout there Jimmy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Great workout there Jimmy!


Cheers boys.... Starting to get nice and toasty now, if I'm

Not sweating, I'm not working hard enough IMO.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

never mind being out of sync that's a good session, nice volume


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> never mind being out of sync that's a good session, nice volume


Cheers mate, starting to feel like I'm working again now...


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good feeling then now the workload has increased.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weights are moving up nicely, you'll soon be in PB teratory. Front squats seem to be getting better judging by your comments. I also like the use of the word "hoink".


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Weights are moving up nicely, you'll soon be in PB teratory. Front squats seem to be getting better judging by your comments. I also like the use of the word "hoink".


Dropped 10kgs to ensure form was good on the fronties...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When's your weigh in Jim?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> When's your weigh in Jim?


First thing tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet Jesus... Ultimate mixed grill consumed... 1500kcals later...... Oomph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

get in you stalker


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> get in you stalker


Haha déjà vu ?!?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> When's your weigh in Jim?





jimmywst said:


> Sweet Jesus... Ultimate mixed grill consumed... 1500kcals later...... Oomph


Looking forward to this weigh in now. lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looking forward to this weigh in now. lol


Topped off with a rocky horror... 2000+ Kcals for lunch... Dirty as hell lol gonna be a good couple of lb heavier tomorrow I reckon


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good lad that's what I like to hear, proper bulking like a chunker! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha not making a habit of the puds though.... Mixed grill I can live with


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

2k cal meal sounds marvelous!

dieting is getting harder and harder lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 2k cal meal sounds marvelous!
> 
> dieting is getting harder and harder lol


It serves it purpose... I can be über strict for two weeks now and not batter an eye lid


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

perfect mentality mate!

can't wait to have a refeed monday


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Eat for a powerlifter physique skinny boy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I can be strict and get dem gains mate don't you worry!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week five weight in

12st 4lb (+1lb)

172lbs

77.9kg

Finally a step in the right direction, will be maintaining the mac split totalling 3200 for another week

(Incase yesterday's feed has caused the gain)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good work Jim, how you finding eating 3000+ every day?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good work Jim, how you finding eating 3000+ every day?


Not too bad mate although I'm eating for a purpose rather than eating through hunger.

Can be a task shoving grub down your neck when your not ready for it lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know that from my bulking,seefood diet last year 

The good thing about what I'm doing now is when it comes to eating time, you enjoy it for the whole 8 hours


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Body weight and weights in the gym are all going in the right direction, good work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to admit all the reading and learning I'm doing with you lot off on different diet paths and training adventures really deso tickle the old fancy.

In such a kid at times but clearly what I'm doing is working for me so I will stick to it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

as things stand to date..

yes ive been playing with excel... @aad123 is clearly being a good influence :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Based on the above, I reckon you should be hitting 6000 kcals per day you lightweight gayboy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Based on the above, I reckon you should be hitting 6000 kcals per day you lightweight gayboy


FFS im getting abuse in surround sound:censored:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you got measurement records to go with those scale records?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Have you got measurement records to go with those scale records?


  yeah

But dealing with numbers my head can compute....

In an ideal world I would use mm lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> yeah
> 
> But dealing with numbers my head can compute....
> 
> In an ideal world I would use mm lol.


Then use mm if its better for you. Remember 25.4mm to 1 inch and your away.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bloody good point.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ooooooroighty chunky....:laugh:...cough...I can say that as I'm a chunk myself....lol...you know what? I wish I had called myself chunk, I really like that word, makes me larrrrfffff...chunk....wasn't one of those guys called chunk from that movie with the 5 kids who go into the caves to search for gold?...love that film but can't remember the name of it.....chunk...hahahahaa.....

anyway, back to training and stuff...errrmm...humm.....oh sod...can't do it.....have a great sunday geezer...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ooooooroighty chunky....:laugh:...cough...I can say that as I'm a chunk myself....lol...you know what? I wish I had called myself chunk, I really like that word, makes me larrrrfffff...chunk....wasn't one of those guys called chunk from that movie with the 5 kids who go into the caves to search for gold?...love that film but can't remember the name of it.....chunk...hahahahaa.....
> 
> anyway, back to training and stuff...errrmm...humm.....oh sod...can't do it.....have a great sunday geezer...


The goonies flubs 










You too poppet....have a good one.

And thanks for the very backhanded compliment.... I think


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:laugh: yah!! the Goonies...I berrrrrrludie love that film...brilliant...seen it about fifty hundrred and 10 times....still love it....hahaha.....and yes I was trying to do a compliment....sorry if it was a bit wrong....that's me jwst....a bit wrong but harmless....nice but dim I think is the term...lololol......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: yah!! the Goonies...I berrrrrrludie love that film...brilliant...seen it about fifty hundrred and 10 times....still love it....hahaha.....and yes I was trying to do a compliment....sorry if it was a bit wrong....that's me jwst....a bit wrong but harmless....nice but dim I think is the term...lololol......


Lol your lucky I'm used to you now lassy... And I can find a compliment anywhere if need be, you know what they say where there's muck there's brass


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 23

X-trainer warm up 5 mins

Knuckle press 1x10

Press ups 1x10

Dynamics

Face pulls

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

35kg 1x15

Skwaaaatttss!! Happy damn Monday

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

55kg 5x5

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

37.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

37.5kg 5x5

BW

hammers 1x10

Dips 1x10

Hanging leg raise 3x10

--supersetted--

Hanging knee crunch 3x10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy squat day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Happy squat day.


Best day of the week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im just about to have a read through @faultlines mad cap training technique.

But before I do I have to ask on your workout are you already going heavy on OHP as you are using a lot of weight or is it just that you are particularly strong at this movement ? It just seems strange that you bench and ohp the same weight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im just about to have a read through @faultlines mad cap training technique.
> 
> But before I do I have to ask on your workout are you already going heavy on OHP as you are using a lot of weight or is it just that you are particularly strong at this movement ? It just seems strange that you bench and ohp the same weight.


It's purely the structured weight increases mate, no more no less... I'm not a strong bencher as we know but I'm expecting to stall on the SOHP first.

As with stronglifts you start with an empty bar the add per session/week. I just haven't found a stalling point yet apart from the fronties.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good one Jim, squats are king. Nice session, keep pushing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good one Jim, squats are king. Nice session, keep pushing


Chees mate, always at my happiest back squatting, granted I have a couple of form issues but I'm working on them and feeling the benefits....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good man, keep being happy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good man, keep being happy


No point going half @rsed if your not happy mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wasn't aware of the way the system worked in relation to weight increments. It wasn't intended as a negative comment I was just interested. How does the system work when you do stall ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I wasn't aware of the way the system worked in relation to weight increments. It wasn't intended as a negative comment I was just interested. How does the system work when you do stall ?


It's cool mate, I didn't take anything as negative...

With the fronties where installing in the sense of substituting form for weight @Tassotti (strengthforums being his baby) has advised I drop 10kg and once I'm happy with the form increase in 2.5kg increments as apposed to the 5kg weekly increase.

Basically the system works on 5kg weekly increase on deads/squats and 2.5kg on the other lifts hence why bench and SOHP are of equal weights at the moment , I took it upon myself to start with heavier weights on the deads and rows as I found it easier to work with more resistance.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv only ever increased weights when I hit my target reps so just thought that was the norm. I have never tried a true strength system so it's all new to me but as they say we live and learn. It makes sense now why you started with such low weights as I'm sure it can get brutal as you move up through the weeks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see the workouts 6 months down the line, brutal!

You seem under good guidance, are you planning strongman comps in the future?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I can't wait to see the workouts 6 months down the line, brutal!
> 
> You seem under good guidance, are you planning strongman comps in the future?


I'm not planning on hitting the strongman or powerlifting comps but never say never i guess....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I'm not planning on hitting the strongman or powerlifting comps but never say never i guess....


I agree, never say never....but I'm never doing one..... :whistling:

Have a great day jimmywst...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I agree, never say never....but I'm never doing one..... :whistling:
> 
> Have a great day jimmywst...


Practice what you preach flublet 

And you treac, be good.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening buddy, I'm gutted there wasn't a 7lb increase this week. lol 1lb is good, keep it around that and you shouldn't be far wrong.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Evening buddy, I'm gutted there wasn't a 7lb increase this week. lol 1lb is good, keep it around that and you shouldn't be far wrong.


How do mucker.... Don't worry I will be a tubby in no time


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping for! I won't feel as lonely then! haha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's what I'm hoping for! I won't feel as lonely then! haha


Cheeky git I already weigh more than you (ish)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I agree, never say never....but I'm never doing one..... :whistling:
> 
> Have a great day jimmywst...


Iv seen your deadlifts and they looked plenty strong to me. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Iv seen your deadlifts and they looked plenty strong to me. :thumb:


I'm sure with a little peer pressure we can coax @Flubs along


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheeky git I already weigh more than you (ish)


When I was at nearly 14 stone there was a whole lot of me to wobble, chest and waist were almost the same size. A bit like a sauage.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:lol: aad123 's random photo collection is taking off very nicely


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv had a good teacher, some say the best !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Game over as wife has taken the laptop away so I'm on the I-pod and I don't know how to add photos.

Good job really because we would have only got silly.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of silliness IMO


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Game over as wife has taken the laptop away so I'm on the I-pod and I don't know how to add photos.
> 
> Good job really because we would have only got silly.


Never a truer word spoken


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of silliness IMO


 :lol: I've created a monster !!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 24

X-trainer 5mins (once maintained BPM )

Dynamics

Press ups 1x10

Hip flexor work

Knuckle press 1x10

Face pulls

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

35kg 1x15

Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

37.5kg 5x5

Deads

50kg 1x10

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

80kg 5x5

---look away if offended by maverick shenanigans ---

Mid way through my deads a fellow gym goer asked to join in sets, not being an anti social type I agreed, this is where it went a bit squiffy, he asked after if I was continuing as 80kg is a warm up for him :inner monologue was: "no thanks mate, I'm done" what actually came out was "hell yeah!"

100kg 1x5

120kg 1x3

140kg 1x3

Totally battered!!! But felt better after throwing up  and sitting down for a while.

BW hammer chins (from squat stance jump) 1x7

BW dips 1x10

Needless to say I was late for work :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah love the dead lifts, just shows what you can really do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....lololol......I'm putting 2.5kg collars on my next 100kg lift, to fool myself into thinking i'm still lifting 100kgs....I was told to try it by a big geezer...slowy does it right?...although I'm still aching from doing that the other day...prolly take me 2 weeks to recover..hahaha....

by the way, don't I know you from....oh wait!... :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning....lololol......I'm putting 2.5kg collars on my next 100kg lift, to fool myself into thinking i'm still lifting 100kgs....I was told to try it by a big geezer...slowy does it right?...although I'm still aching from doing that the other day...prolly take me 2 weeks to recover..hahaha....
> 
> by the way, don't I know you from....oh wait!... :lol:


I love little tit bits like that flubsy, ankle weights, wrist weights yada yada, helps batter a mental barrier.. Mind over matter. 

And as for the other matter..... I do get about a bit


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aaaahh the male pride! 

Great workout!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> aaaahh the male pride!
> 
> Great workout!


Brilliant idea at the time :lol:

Tomorrows gonna be the fun part


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hahahah just couldn't hold back could you :lol:

well no harm done. nice ego boost anyway 

good lifting mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DigIt said:


> hahahah just couldn't hold back could you :lol:
> 
> well no harm done. nice ego boost anyway
> 
> good lifting mate


Lol fraid not mate as Si says it was male ego, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A good blast out once in a while does you good. I'd be extremely happy with those numbers.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the back feeling this morning Jim? Good deadlifts


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Sir J.....have a good day..hope you're not suffering much from your ickle manly man adventure in the gym yesterday...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning guys/gals luckily I escape totally unscathed 

Hot long "monkey" bath worked its magic last night.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning guys/gals luckily I escape totally unscathed
> 
> Hot long "monkey" bath worked its magic last night.


haha lucky you! my tri's are a bit minced from the increased workload yesterday. back is nice and tender too. don't usually get DOMS whatsoever from starting strength routine (sadly) lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Hot long "monkey" bath worked its magic last night.


Dare I ask....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just caught up with this. Nice lifting on the deads mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@faultline your spot on mate 

@DigIt the only DOMS I've ever really suffered from these routines was in the quads when I first started out.

Shoulders tighten up but no real DOMS.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Courtesy of urban dictionary

Monkey Bath

A bath so hot, that when lowering yourself in, you go: "Oo! Oo! Oo! Aa!Aa!Aa!".


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just caught up with this. Nice lifting on the deads mate.


Cheers mate... Good to have a blast.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A good blast out once in a while does you good. I'd be extremely happy with those numbers.


Mental dump more than anything mate. Now I can plough on with the structured sessions without too much temptation.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Courtesy of urban dictionary
> 
> Monkey Bath
> 
> A bath so hot, that when lowering yourself in, you go: "Oo! Oo! Oo! Aa!Aa!Aa!".


Lol when I checked urban dictionary on google I got:

a "bath" that cleans only the body parts that smell. monkey baths typically do not involve total immersion in bath water, but rather require only the use of a washcloth and water.

"ah man i dont have enough time for a shower...i'd better just take a monkey bath."

Or worse:

giving head;

monkey= dick

bath= blowjob

"I wanna give your monkey a bath!"


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Lol when I checked urban dictionary on google I got:
> 
> a "bath" that cleans only the body parts that smell. monkey baths typically do not involve total immersion in bath water, but rather require only the use of a washcloth and water.
> 
> ...


Haha waaaaaaayy off topic


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Jwst..have a great day and a fab weekend...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 25

X-trainer 5mins maintained BPM

Dynamics

Press up 1x12

Knuckle press 1x12

Face pulls

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

33kg 1x15

Squats

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Last set went up in slow motion lol, bizarre to watch as I didn't feel overly strained it just all went really really slow 

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

BW dips 1x10

Bw Chins 1x10

Hanging leg raise -superset-

Hanging crunch

2x15


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Jwst..have a great day and a fab weekend...


And you flublet ..... Be good  x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another nice session there my friend. How long are you planning on running with this programme, is it a set time scale type programme or do you just keep going until you reach your goals ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Progession looks good, I think jims aiming for this


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Progession looks good, I think jims aiming for this


Haha very good, very good. @faultline

To be honest @aad123 I'm gonna run the strength stuff for at least this year... Get a solid 12months under my belt and obviously encounter the highs,lows....stalls god knows what.

There is an intermediate routine that's an option, but I won't consider that until I've got 6months foundation work in.

Theory being if I keep the gains in check I can get some good size in and keep the bf down.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you got a mentor taking you through this? I see a couple if times you mention "the boss" then there was that form session with tassotti, like a "team strongman" type thing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Have you got a mentor taking you through this? I see a couple if times you mention "the boss" then there was that form session with tassotti, like a "team strongman" type thing


There's the lads over on the other forum that I speak to... Plus a few familiar faces but it's purely by luck Tass and a couple of others are local.

The plan is to Try and meet up once a month or so to run through lifts and form. It's great having someone knowledgable pull things apart and help you build your lifts.

Basically Tass bosses me about 

But who am I to question?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great opportunity you have there to really progress on your program, with some really knowledgable support, I expect big things from you now


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems a good program, are you going to keep up the 5 x 5 or mix it up a bit?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Progession looks good, I think jims aiming for this


The blond or the brounet ?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The blond or the brounet ?


I'm not fussy I would be happy with either!

Sounds like you have a pretty good plan in place and decent people around you to keep you in check Jim.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Seems a good program, are you going to keep up the 5 x 5 or mix it up a bit?


5x5 mate as these things tend to be... I use the little assistance stuff to work up the reps if anything... It's a cracker of a program, happier than I was on SL.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The blond or the brounet ?


I thought it was a two for one ??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm not fussy I would be happy with either!
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty good plan in place and decent people around you to keep you in check Jim.


Fingers crossed mate...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Great opportunity you have there to really progress on your program, with some really knowledgable support, I expect big things from you now


No pressure then :blink;


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I thought it was a two for one ??


Lift all 5 atlas stones and you get to keep the girls for the rest of the day. No wonder the guys on worlds strongest man do it so quickly, plenty of motivation.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been squirrelling away at Tassotti Towers and have devised an exciting follow-up to the Strength Forums Beginners Program.

Exciting numbers. Exciting times..........................


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I have been squirrelling away at Tassotti Towers and have devised an exciting follow-up to the Strength Forums Beginners Program.
> 
> Exciting numbers. Exciting times..........................


So your just gonna dangle the carrot then!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning Jim, what's in stall for today ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Morning Jim, what's in stall for today ?


Morning mate...

Gonna log the months measurements shortly see how chunky I'm getting 

Then bash out some core work later, finally having an hour to myself and I've neglected the dragons a bit recently.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a fun packed day you chunky monkey. I don't envy you doing the dragon flags.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then month 1 stats.

Abdomen 34" (+/- 0)

Bicep 13.5" (+/-0)

Calf 15.5" (+0.5")

Chest 42" (+1")

Quad 22.8" (+0.3")

Really can't grumble as I've only been calorie surplus for two weeks this month... Also a side note with the chest increase, I think this is mainly due to lat development with a slight pec increase.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Sounds like a fun packed day you chunky monkey. I don't envy you doing the dragon flags.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There are some good gains there for only 2 weeks of bulking. As your waist is the same it's most likely all muscle so all the hard work is paying off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lats are awesome.

Eat more !

Do it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You love my dangling carrot


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> There are some good gains there for only 2 weeks of bulking. As your waist is the same it's most likely all muscle so all the hard work is paying off.


I hope that's the case mate... I'm trying to keep it as clean as poss.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You love my dangling carrot


Ffs when did this place turn into a carry on film?!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get some pics up so we can all jizz over them


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Isn't this gaymuscleworshippers.co.uk?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Isn't this gaymuscleworshippers.co.uk?


Do I detect a slight undertone to that comment??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You wanna be underTone, underTass, underallblokes gayboy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You wanna be underTone, underTass, underallblokes gayboy


Classic deflection tactics


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

And the voices will echo with laughter


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> And the voices will echo with laughter


Any who.... Where's this program at then ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All good things come to those who wait .......


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


>


Amazing pic, I nearly wet my self.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Amazing pic, I nearly wet my self.


Haha I love the oddball ones


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Amazing pic, I nearly wet my self.


I did...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Week 6 weight in

12st 7lbs (+3lbs)

175lbs

79.3kg

Hahaha......WTF?? :blink:

Mac split still 3200..


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done fatty, keep it up! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

3lb is a big gain in one week, your calories may well be a little too high and you may be gaining more fat than muscle. If I were you I would drop them down to 3000 and see where you go next week or try calorie or carb cycling.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just to put it in perspective

I sh1t 3 lbs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd go and see your GP, thats not normal...lol

And what kind on man weighs his poo ????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

weighing poo is an important part of the process

Ask that Gillian Mckeith bird


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You weighed your poo? oh lawwwd!! I always try to have a poo before I weigh myself, and I try to wee as much as I can...and I stand forwards, and backwards, and breathe in and all sorts..cos unlike you I'm trying to be lighter...flol! not really doing so well with that at the moment....sod.....

Poo isn't pleasant...I hope you put cling film down on the scales before you proceed....lol...eeeeuuuuwwwwwwww.......


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I think weighing yourself pre and post poo rather than weighing the actual poo itself would be a much cleaner and easier method personally. Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

you guys talk a lot of crap sometimes


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That was bad digIt. Go hang your head in shame! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That was bad digIt. Go hang your head in shame! Lol


lol god loves a tryer eh


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

at last.....someone with worse humour than I...

RESULT!! :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning guys & gals.

Uncanny! I'm laid up with a stomach virus for two days and I get back on to find the forum to find a running commentary. 

Right obviously no training yesterday, was going to attempt a session this morning but I'm running on empty so being sensible I will postpone until tomorrow.

On a positive note I've shed the questionable +2lb and back on track.

12st 5 (+1lb)

173lbs

78.4kg

I will be dropping 200kcals this week after the mammoth gains last week to re asses.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds sensible mate. Make sure you are getting plenty fluids into you.

Hang on, stomach bug? Are you the queen?!!! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Sounds sensible mate. Make sure you are getting plenty fluids into you.
> 
> Hang on, stomach bug? Are you the queen?!!! Lol


No chance mate, I was left to die quietly on the sofa...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Sir, was wondering where you were ...sorry to hear you have been unwell..there are quite a few people off at my work with stomach bugs at the moment...bleurrrrggghh...

Good to see you getting back on board though...hope you feel much much better soon...take care...x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Sir, was wondering where you were ...sorry to hear you have been unwell..there are quite a few people off at my work with stomach bugs at the moment...bleurrrrggghh...
> 
> Good to see you getting back on board though...hope you feel much much better soon...take care...x


Cheers luvvie, part and parcel of the whole parenting job description I guess... Feeling better today but glad I didn't push my luck this morning.

Gonna attempt the 3000kcal feed up today which should in all sense and purpose get some lead in the pencil for getting back to it in the morning.

In itching to lift 

Nice AVI by the way


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then.... I'm itching to do something, last couple of days I've had an epiphany of sorts...gonna have a core blast tonight once the kids are tucked up, tomorrow I'm hitting it HARD...game face on.

I'm including a cardio day once a week as well, gotta keep the ticker trim so if that means more kcal to maintain the bulk so be it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hill Sprints For The Win

Run Till You Puke

Session Over


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Hill Sprints For The Win
> 
> Run Till You Puke
> 
> Session Over


There's a nice big meadows near me... Now the suns here that may be a shout Bruv.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When you stop puking, get a prowler and tie that round you and add weight (maybe a young child)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> When you stop puking, get a prowler and tie that round you and add weight (maybe a young child)


I have two unwilling candidates at various ages and weights!!

Might have a mooch about for some form of field with a hill near work as it goes


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright jimbo, glad your feeling better, I love a bit of hill running, I like racing the husky up it, I never win


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Core blast

Dynamics

Squat stretch stuff

Cuffs

Walkouts inc press up 3x10

Mountain climbers 3x10

Decline 10kg plate crunch

Including oblique twist 3x20 (per side)

Dragons (negatives) 1x5

Dragons (varied depth)

Negatives and positives 2x10

Although I didn't break 45 degrees

Clean and press 35kg 3x5

Just because :lol:

Kept it light courtesy of fronties tomorrow

Plus I had to move the BB and thought it kinda rude to neglect the poor girl.

15kg wood chopper 3x10

Man I needed that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Alright jimbo, glad your feeling better, I love a bit of hill running, I like racing the husky up it, I never win


Sounds like good fun mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a good session, mate. I'm going to have to look up half those exercises though. Lol good luck with your front squats tomorrow!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looks like a good session, mate. I'm going to have to look up half those exercises though. Lol good luck with your front squats tomorrow!


Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Core blast
> 
> Dynamics
> 
> ...


nice work, i hope you stretched after. if not do it now! Ab DOMS are brutal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> nice work, i hope you stretched after. if not do it now! Ab DOMS are brutal


Cheers mate, I had a good old stretch out straight after...incorporated some flexibility bits and bobs just to keep the blood flowing a little and a hot soak lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I was rugby training we used to do piggy back races the length of the pitch, I always ended up with a prop stuck on my back, totally "puketastic". The only good thing was they were always slow on the return leg so more rest time for me.

According to our new friend Mr Norton HIIT cardio is also good for building muscle mass when done at full intencity and for a duration of less than 20 seconds where as steady state 60% MHR will reduce the muscle size so get sprinting.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> When I was rugby training we used to do piggy back races the length of the pitch, I always ended up with a prop stuck on my back, totally "puketastic". The only good thing was they were always slow on the return leg so more rest time for me.
> 
> According to our new friend Mr Norton HIIT cardio is also good for building muscle mass when done at full intencity and for a duration of less than 20 seconds where as steady state 60% MHR will reduce the muscle size so get sprinting.


I had heard said HIIT advice as it goes mate... I used to enjoy the circuit training back in the day so may incorporate something along those lines now the weathers turning.

I can go and join the other loons that run about our local meadows.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats not cardio mate, there doggin.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thats not cardio mate, there doggin.


Still counts as cardio though right?!?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

its all exercise in my eyes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well the comeback will have to wait....

Woken up this morning and the right knee has tightened up like a good un.... Hobbling about like a Plonker,

Grrrrrr


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahhh no not good mate. What you done to aggrivate it? Any idea?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ahhh no not good mate. What you done to aggrivate it? Any idea?


Yeah I twisted it yesterday but didn't think anything of it... Still easy day today and see how it goes tomorrow morning.

Fuming really.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nightmare, hope it sorts itself out quickly so you can get back into training mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got something for you to get your teeth into Jimbobboy

Exciting stuff here


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Got something for you to get your teeth into Jimbobboy
> 
> Exciting stuff here


Can't wait to hit that mate, shame to drop the fronties though :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just had a proper mooch over the routine mate...looks like a corker.

I will take the advice, hit the fabled 3digit squat then smash into the new routine.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Spent the evening up the local hospital because the knee was starting to swell... First fears were I had damaged the cruciate (again !) but I'm facing the possibility of a meniscus tear!!

Long and short no squatting for 3-6weeks! Depending on how progress is going.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Spent the evening up the local hospital because the knee was starting to swell... First fears were I had damaged the cruciate (again !) but I'm facing the possibility of a meniscus tear!!
> 
> Long and short no squatting for 3-6weeks! Depending on how progress is going.


Oh sh1T man !

Night mare


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Oh sh1T man !
> 
> Night mare


Your telling me mate... I'm gutted


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bad times, hate injurys, turn it to your advantage and smash the upper body in the mean time, how about one legged squats to keep you flowing? Gotta think outside the box son


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Bad times, hate injurys, turn it to your advantage and smash the upper body in the mean time, how about one legged squats to keep you flowing? Gotta think outside the box son


I'm on it mate... Gotta keep things ticking over, I'm gonna go for a feeler session tomorrow see where the land lies, I'm not gonna know 100% what's going on till I've had the scans and what not.

Won't be taking too many risks though.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Gutted for you mate. What did you do to injure it?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Gutted for you mate. What did you do to injure it?


Cheers mate. Bit of a kick in the conkers.

I squatted down between a couple of concrete plinths, it was tight so I guess I just came down awkwardly... First I knew of it was a stabbing pain just behind the knee..

Anyway ice and heat, Ice and heat... Swellings coming down nicely, mobility is coming back although the pains traveling slightly to the point where my calf meets knee... Now I'm no expert but I'm thinking its a tendon strain more than a tear.

Well I hope anyway


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's what you get for playing hide and seek at your age!

Joking aside hopefully it isn't anything major mate and you are back training soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's what you get for playing hide and seek at your age!
> 
> Joking aside hopefully it isn't anything major mate and you are back training soon.


Haha you Plonker  brilliant.

Me too mate (squats at least) will be hitting a session tomorrow regardless


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the knee, you must be gutted as you were starting to go great guns. These things are sent to test us and as said above you just need to focus on the things you are able to do. I can just imagine you lying on the sofa with a big bag of frozen peas on you knee. Take it easy and let it recover fully then build back up slowly. We are all falling apart....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about ther knee also mate, i know knee injuries far too much! Just keep your sensible head on (if you have one  )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers lads... Adapt and survive on the training front for now..

Never felt so old as I do now, laying here with said bag of peas and a wheat bag going round in the microwave


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So the feeler session went as well as I could hope for really, swellings minimal but still wrapped it up, basically no heroics and no working sets just plenty of warm up dynamics to set the tone.

Ran through each lift on warm up weights and reps only the only real issue in countered was with the squats both front and back, initially playing with depth, I can break parallel without discomfort but as soon as I go full depth the pain "zings" up my hammie and the knee feels very restricted?!?

I'm thinking of box squats to break parallel for a while?

Any who in pleased enough, I'm off to dig about google, purchase a foam roller and probably jiggle the flexibility works a bit.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

"bit of a kick in the conkers"....

.......

........

:lol: :lol: :lol: lolololol...I haven't hear that term in years...it didn't half make me larrrrrfffff.... Oh, and morning  have a good day...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well if anyone needs me I will be moping about feeling sorry for myself, and or rocking in a corner somewhere, sensible side has talked me into taking three full days rest...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fcuking hell it's like the Samaritans in the natty journals at the mo 

When's your scan?

A bit of rest wont hurt, can't you try some other strongman stuff like 1 rpm bench press or something while u rest the leg?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fcuking hell it's like the Samaritans in the natty journals at the mo
> 
> When's your scan?
> 
> A bit of rest wont hurt, can't you try some other strongman stuff like 1 rpm bench press or something while u rest the leg?


God knows mate..you know what the NHS is like.

I was tempted to bash something out tomorrow or over the weekend but I know I couldn't trust myself if I'm honest.

So three days of research on lower band flexibility is on the cards.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

On the plus side I've just been side tracked by a video of a ticklish penguin :lol:

Man I fcuk ing hate YouTube at times.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

LMAO!! I usually get side tracked with videos of women in not much clothing when on you tube not ticklish penguins.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> LMAO!! I usually get side tracked with videos of women in not much clothing when on you tube not ticklish penguins.


The night is still young my friend


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jims off for a @DigIt special....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably end up with tendinitis knowing my luck.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bloody hell, dropping like flies. Take it easy on that knee mate, rather wait a while than screw it up even more and be out the game for months


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning dude.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> bloody hell, dropping like flies. Take it easy on that knee mate, rather wait a while than screw it up even more and be out the game for months


Morning mate, woken up feeling much better thankfully...but despite my enthusiasm I'm still hanging fire for a couple of days.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning dude.....


Morning flubless, have a great day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday morning, it's snowing, it's cold and it's early......so rude not to throw a cheeky fasted 5k in, kept it nice and sensible (ego kept it below 30mins), just to blow out the cobwebs, shower and shave then hitting the gym


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And all that was wrong with the world is now pure!!

X-trainer 10mins maintained state

Press up 1x15

Knuckle press hands touching 1x15

Dynamics including these bad boys










Face pulls

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

35kg 1x15

Fronties (box)

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

Sacked the box ass to grass

40kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Deads beautiful deads

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

85kg 5x5

Hammer chins

F.R.O.M 1xF (12)

Partials 2x10

BW dips

Partials 1x10

F.R.O.M 1xF (13)

Hanging leg raise 2x10

Cool down with some statics and a 10min spin bike ride...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

lolololololol..Jimmywst...cracking post mister......I couldn't be more pleased for you..truly!.... :bounce:

Have a great day...


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I just nearly choked laughing at that picture! 

Another solid workout, how are you doing dynamics for the calves?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice one mate I take it the knee isn't holding you back like we all feared then?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@Si Train it's a little cracker that pretty much summed up my mood this morning, like an over excited child.

For the calves you basically start in a press position and walk your hands back till you in an "A" position of sorts, on the balls of your feet alternate pressing your heels downwards and hold on the deck for a couple of seconds.

Really stretches the calves and hammies out a treat, I'm suspecting poor flexibility in the ankles where I'm concerned so if I drop one knee down after stretching the calf (like I'm positioning for a sprint) it brings the Achilles into play too.

Throw in some pistol lunges and groin/hip flexor work and I'm good to go.

@AAlan thankfully not mate, I'm a bit hacked off at the hospital diagnosis but keeping mum about it until the scans done and dusted (doesn't hurt to see what's going on)

I just did a shed load of research on dynamics to improve squat form and ended up reading carbon copies of how my knee was feeling, luckily it seems to have done the trick.

Basically poor flexibility in the calfs and hammies, coupled with hip stiffness pulling on the point behind my knee where the tendons and muscles meet.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> lolololololol..Jimmywst...cracking post mister......I couldn't be more pleased for you..truly!.... :bounce:
> 
> Have a great day...


And you flublet,

And thankyou most sincerely


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's why I started doing the yoga stuff mate to try build up the flexability when my knees were giving me bother on SL with all the squats.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's why I started doing the yoga stuff mate to try build up the flexability when my knees were giving me bother on SL with all the squats.


I'm not far behind you on that one bud, not a massive difference between dynamics and some yoga stuff so it's something I'm looking into


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

honestly mate it was a revelation when I started doing it. If you can get all the it's for girls thoughts out of your head and just get into it then it makes a fair difference.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds good i'll give it a try on leg day tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great news about the knee pal, nice looking workout there.

Hope the scan shows fcuk all


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Great news about the knee pal, nice looking workout there.
> 
> Hope the scan shows fcuk all


Cheers mate, fingers crossed.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky cardio session

Spin bike 30mins

Incline treadmill 30mins

Some assistance stuff (Back work ish)

(Because I can't be in a gym and not lift something  )

Rack pulls

70kg 2x10

100kg 3x5

Bb shrugs

70kg 3x5

100kg 2x5 1x4 (cooked)

The stupid faces I pull during these :lol:

Bb upright row

Close grips (traps)

40kg 5x5

Wide grips (delts)

40kg 5x5

STOP...............hammer time!

2xF (12, 9)

So does that make me a honorary cardio bunny ??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

Bunny bunny bunny.....breathe breathe breathe......errr...oop? :laugh: :bounce:

Do do do doo do do do....can't touch this....do do do doo doo do do...can't touch this.....:laugh:

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning Sir Wst.....well done and have a great day....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Bunny bunny bunny.....breathe breathe breathe......errr...oop? :laugh: :bounce:
> 
> ...


Flubsy your an absolute fruit, you know that right?? 

God love ya for it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> [Redacted]y your an absolute fruit, you know that right??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hee hee...been called worse, been called worse...hee heee....shurrup and gizza hug! ((((((o))))))...no stalker! errrmm...me, not you that is...errr? doh! never mind....move along, move along.....:laugh:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to see the knee seems to be on the mend mate.

Flubs, oh how much I laughed at your post!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :wub:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Good to see the knee seems to be on the mend mate.
> 
> Flubs, oh how much I laughed at your post!


Softly softly mate, trying to strengthen the old caps and stringy bits as much as possible.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Cheeky cardio session
> 
> Spin bike 30mins
> 
> ...


if you're not pulling stupid faces, you're not doing it right mate. Like the numbers on that good on ya!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good solid workout there mate, especially doing all dem waits after a hour cardio! I'd be crawling/crying!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Good solid workout there mate, especially doing all dem waits after a hour cardio! I'd be crawling/crying!


Cheers mate, was playing today as I don't normally do assistance sessions.

Hands up I wasn't going all out on the cardio (I had already eyed up the rack) but was enough to get the BPM raised and an honest sweat on


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you have a pink sweat band on and phone in hand for the lazy cardio? lol

Looked a decent workout mate. Any workout with 100kg getting lifted more than once has got to be pretty good.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just having a catch up and it seems you are well and truly on the mend and full of beans. Couple of good workouts under your belt and your back on top form.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just having a catch up and it seems you are well and truly on the mend and full of beans. Couple of good workouts under your belt and your back on top form.


Cheers mate, im not taking too many risks though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Did you have a pink sweat band on and phone in hand for the lazy cardio? lol
> 
> Looked a decent workout mate. Any workout with 100kg getting lifted more than once has got to be pretty good.


Haha now there's a mental vision


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Traps are humming this morning... If its quiet enough you can actually hear the muscle fibres screaming abuse at me.

So best plan of attack? Slam a 7ft oly bar across em and get some squat rage going  

Happy hump day people.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 27

Weights fooking flew!! Right day, right time, right mental attitude

Boss!! (Ish)

Spin bike 5mins

Press ups 2x10

Knuckle press 2x10

Dynamics

Face pulls

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

35kg 1x15

43kg 1x5 (nearly a full face plant into the pull station on each rep :lol: )

Squats

20kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

40kg 5x5

Little over excited and nearly launched the bar on a couple of these... He he

Dips

BW x 9 (shoulder said no more)

14kg assisted wide grip pulls

2x10

Any way the suns shining and I'm off to romp around the Worthing coastline causing chaos and mayhem no doubt.

Good day people


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice one mate. What was wrong with the shoulder on dips?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice one mate. What was wrong with the shoulder on dips?


Been like it for years mate.

The cuff plays up from time to time I think, I'm due down a sports therapist that Tass put onto at the end of month.

I just felt a little niggle so called it a day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

On other news I have a date at 6am Saturday morning

This






Plus this










http://running.competitor.com/2013/01/training/steep-hill-sprints_9050

Mwahahahahaha!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant, great to see you having a good session, sets you up for the day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In years gone by this was our sprint hill, Im so glad I dont have the pleasure anymore.



As a fully paid up member of the vets rugby team we are NOT allowed to train.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Kinda puts my

Mound to shame


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> brilliant, great to see you having a good session, sets you up for the day


No better way to start the day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice crisp start to the day, full of the joys of it 

Warm up

10min row (various resistance)

-bench/press assistance-

Smith machine press

Partials from lockout down (pins set)

20kg 1x10

40kg 3x5

50kg 1x5

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x5

40kg 1x10

Partials from just above chest

(Stop press) concentration based around explosive positives

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x10

Working the chest contraction and slow negatives after initial lift.

Tricep pull downs

18kg 1x10

23kg 1x15 (already pumped)

18kg 1x10

Prone Db rows

16kg 3x5

20kg 3x5

28kg 3x5

Spin bike 15mins just to see off the shakes before attempting the locker combination :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That routine is a bit different to normal. Where did that come from mate? Decent looking session, how's the knee?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That routine is a bit different to normal. Where did that come from mate? Decent looking session, how's the knee?


I'm just playing with assistance sessions this week mate, still doing the strength training 3 days a week just having fun really.

Knees feeling fine thankfully... I'm constantly aware of it though, which isn't a bad thing I guess.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

liking the partial presses, with very good numbers too


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahh I see, having a play to keep things intresting is always a good thing. Glad to hear the knee is ok, thought that was going to ba a man down at first.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> liking the partial presses, with very good numbers too


Wouldn't attempt it on a free weight bench if I'm honest mark, it's not a natural exercise for me, not by a long shot.

I know I get some assistance from the smith but mentally it's done me the world of good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ahh I see, having a play to keep things intresting is always a good thing. Glad to hear the knee is ok, thought that was going to ba a man down at first.


 :lol: me too mate.... Had me concerned


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Wouldn't attempt it on a free weight bench if I'm honest mark, it's not a natural exercise for me, not by a long shot.
> 
> I know I get some assistance from the smith but mentally it's done me the world of good.


as long as you're still pushing yourself mate, it's all that matters, you'll keep improving


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 28.

It's all about the attitude!!






Pumped psyched and ready!!

Xtrainer 5 mins one BPM hit.

Dynamics

Knuckle press 2x10

Press ups 2x10

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15






Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40 kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

32.5kg 1x3

42.5kg 5x5

Deads

50kg 1x10

65kg 1x5

75kg 1x3

90kg 5x5

Stick a fork in me..... I'm done!!

F.R.O.M

Hammers 3xF (8,7,9)

Dips 3x5

Bring on the hill tomorrow!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sure you were done mate, looking forward to see how you manage the hill tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> I'm sure you were done mate, looking forward to see how you manage the hill tomorrow


Me too mate... It's a mix of excitement and dread at the minute


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done Jim, bet yoy are starting to feel the pendlays now the weight is coming up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nicely done Jim, bet yoy are starting to feel the pendlays now the weight is coming up.


They are getting there mate, I would rather them be 20kg heavier if I'm honest but forms getting better i think


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice stuff, good to see the fronties being tolerated, how's the injury?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice stuff, good to see the fronties being tolerated, how's the injury?


Bearing up mate... Working on the issues I think caused it initially... Primarily the squats but fronties I will conquer lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fasted Cardio/hill sprints.






Peeing with rain turned the meadows into a marsh land. Not one to be put off by a bit of rain, dug the rugger studs out and hit it!!

New hill found.....










Two tier with a 6M flat between with a 20M run/jog up total length of the sprints is 50M ish.

Approached it as you would a shuttle run, sprint up, walk down turn and repeat.

1minute pacing rest between "sets"

Total 5sets of 10sprint reps.

Beastly! Last set I literally sunk down onto one knee, gasping, coughing....mouth flooding, I must be off my head :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's not a hill, that's a wall of grass ya maniac!

Did you use the stairs?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's not a hill, that's a wall of grass ya maniac!
> 
> Did you use the stairs?


only once..... safer on the grass, bloody things.

And "maniac" ??? Coming from the bloke that climbs mountains like a bleeding goat! 

All good fun.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Touche mate! Got me on that one lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First weigh in for two weeks

Week eight

12st 9lbs (+4lbs)

117lbs

80.1kg

Eating 300kcals still but with a stagnant week last week some gains were expected HOWEVER despite the increase I think BF has taken a dive.

Long as the lifts are going up I'm happy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ :clap: I think I'm having a musical day today, when I see your name I keep thinking of that song by that irsih band...jimmy jimmy ooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......errr....flol! I can't think of any other part of it except that...hahahahaha...durrrrpppp..

Just saying, just saying.....like to bring the journals down on a sunday if I can...and completely ignore all the hard training and great things you are doing with it right now......anyway, errr?.... 

yes, I know, I know...I'm going! don't shout and stop rolling your eyes!...pft...:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ :clap: I think I'm having a musical day today, when I see your name I keep thinking of that song by that irsih band...jimmy jimmy ooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......errr....flol! I can't think of any other part of it except that...hahahahaha...durrrrpppp..
> 
> Just saying, just saying.....like to bring the journals down on a sunday if I can...and completely ignore all the hard training and great things you are doing with it right now......anyway, errr?....
> 
> yes, I know, I know...I'm going! don't shout and stop rolling your eyes!...pft...:laugh:


Haha couple of days detox and you come back mad as a March hare 

Must be a musical day all round, sitting here attempting to revamp the old gym playlist.... Not going well.

And 'pft' indeed.... Bit sassy for a Sunday :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What you adding to your playlist jimbo?

Need some more recommendations?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What you adding to your playlist jimbo?
> 
> Need some more recommendations?


I'm going old school mate






Iron maiden may well put in an appearance


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 29

Woke up with killer DOMS in the quads and growing (furkin hill sprints)

Spin bike 10mins warm up

Press ups 2x10

Knuckle press 2x10

Dynamics

Face puls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Squats.

Not the best of starts really... On warm up everything flowed as per norm.

25kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

Working sets were a different story, quads just gave out at full depth, no pain, no strain just simply gave out (grrrrrr) catchers served their purpose twice so dragged the box over and broke parallel without issue, weight was more than manageable, just one of those things.

65kg 5x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

42.5kg 4x5 1x4

(Last rep was a push press dammit!!)

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

42.5kg 5x5

All in all still a happy boy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes is just doesn't go to plan, at least you still pushed and finished a happy boy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> sometimes is just doesn't go to plan, at least you still pushed and finished a happy boy


Aye one of those things mate, quads are obviously more wrecked than I thought.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Aye one of those things mate, quads are obviously more wrecked than I thought.


yeah certainly has a big knock on effect


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Mate don't sweat it too much about hitting the numbers, as I said when I changed my routine I am not going to get too hung up on the numbers every session. Sometimes you will be feeling like you can lift the world and others you will feel weak as a kitten. I think the most important thing is doing the best workout you can for how your body is at that particular time.

Main thing is you worked the muscles and completed the session, you have done something to trigger muscle growth that's all that counts bud. Still looks a decent session despite you not being completely happy with it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Mate don't sweat it too much about hitting the numbers, as I said when I changed my routine I am not going to get too hung up on the numbers every session. Sometimes you will be feeling like you can lift the world and others you will feel weak as a kitten. I think the most important thing is doing the best workout you can for how your body is at that particular time.
> 
> Main thing is you worked the muscles and completed the session, you have done something to trigger muscle growth that's all that counts bud. Still looks a decent session despite you not being completely happy with it.


Make you right mate... End of the day I'm clearly battering the muscles into submission so I can't ask more than that.

If I hadn't been breaking parallel I would probably dropped the weights but luckily I still got through it :lol:

It's all swings and round abouts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Exactly it mate, as long as you are doing the movement properly working as hard as you can then that's all that counts.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Good advice in the above posts, some days you will smash the weights with ease otwer days it will seem harder, it boils down to little things like the QUALITY of sleep, when yiou ate during the day, energy levels etc. Get in the gym, go all out and you will improve.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> ^ Good advice in the above posts, some days you will smash the weights with ease otwer days it will seem harder, it boils down to little things like the QUALITY of sleep, when yiou ate during the day, energy levels etc. Get in the gym, go all out and you will improve.


That's my attitude summed up in one post mate... Long as I've worked my ass off I'm happy.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good man


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still doing well mate, plugging away nicely with this setup.

The knee playing up any?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Still doing well mate, plugging away nicely with this setup.
> 
> The knee playing up any?


I've noticed a little niggle here and there mate but its more of a warning to check my foot placement or drop the resistance on the bike... I'm still being bloody careful on it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 30..... Woah boy.

Cracked out a cheeky 5k first thing, little late in the morning so decided to hop straight into the van and hit the gym, rummage through my pre packed bag... No morning shake (mass gainer, added oats)

So a fasted session looming

Warm up x-trainer 5 mins 160BPM

Press ups 2x10

Close grip knuckle 2x10

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg , 23kg , 27kg 1x15

Fronties

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

42.5kg 5x5

Cheeky set of feelers, kicks out the catchers and went as deep as possible

50kg 1x5

Struggled through each and every rep, totally battered!!

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

42.5kg 5x5

Deads

50kg 1x10

70kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

90kg 5x5

Very close to flaking out on the second set, seeing stars and fuzzy eyed!! Massive learning curve.

Got violated by the vending machine for some Korean oat protein bar, necked some fluid, cracked on with the last 3 sets...

Note to self: don't do it again!!!

****.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ugh fasted cardio, don't and won't, you must be mad. Cracked on nicely tho'. Get some food in you mate, you've earned it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> ugh fasted cardio, don't and won't, you must be mad. Cracked on nicely tho'. Get some food in you mate, you've earned it


Cheers mate... I don't mind the cardio so much mainly cos I hit it so early in the day, the weights though were horrific fasted lol.

Just mullered 300g of chicken breast wraps... Feel at lot more human for it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting post Jimwst...morning by the way brown eyes...  I always do my cardio fasted and if I try to have anything other than a coffee before hand then I barrfff...so fasted works for me really well. Different things for different people.......300g chicken breast wraps before 9...good man...I sometimes feel so hungry after my cardio I eat my lunch for brekkie at 8 and then have my brekkie shake for lunch..hee hee....works well actually cos then I don't feel so full up at the end of the day which I don't like...

Have a good 'un....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Interesting post Jimwst...morning by the way brown eyes...  I always do my cardio fasted and if I try to have anything other than a coffee before hand then I barrfff...so fasted works for me really well. Different things for different people.......300g chicken breast wraps before 9...good man...I sometimes feel so hungry after my cardio I eat my lunch for brekkie at 8 and then have my brekkie shake for lunch..hee hee....works well actually cos then I don't feel so full up at the end of the day which I don't like...
> 
> Have a good 'un....


Morning flubless...

Nice to see you, the place hasn't been the same... I feared CF had broken you, aaahhhhhh.

Interesting is one way of looking at it, really kicked started my metabolism and I honestly feel I could eat all day :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice session mate, fasted weights is a bit evil though. Not my idea of fun, I like to have at least 3 meals in me before training now. I used to do the gym at half 6 in the morning before work in a previous life and could never get enough grub in me before I went. Never been much of a morning eater. Well done for getting though the session after having the funny turn.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was on IF I done fasted weights and seeing stars were a common occurrence.

No good for a strength man like yourself though, can't lift the big weights while running on fumes.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Certainly was an eye opener lads I give you that, considering last year everything was done fasted... Certainly wont be doing it again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been doing some soul searching of sorts recently regarding 1rms/working sets.

I'm kind of aware of where my limits currently stand for most lifts so I thought for a little motivation I would set myself some personal goals.

Time scale is what it is, as long as I work as hard as I possibly can to achieve the goals I couldn't care if it takes 6 months, a year, whatever.

Back squats...

100kg full working sets

120kg 1rm (PB)

OHP

60kg full working sets (PB)

70kg 1rm (PB)

(Tall order)

Fronties (PBs)

70kg full working sets

80kg 1rm

(That could take a while)

Bench

80kg full working sets (PB)

100kg 1rm (PB)

Pendlay

80kg full working sets (PB)

100kg 1rm (PB)

Deads

Ideally 200+

But I'm not entirely sure where my limits are with these yet so I'm going to have a little play with some rack pulls this morning to get an idea.

Edit.

180kg working sets

200kg 1rm


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All achievable goals there, what's your current limits?

Oh yeah, you forgot to put your goal for dragon flags.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> All achievable goals there, what's your current limits?
> 
> Oh yeah, you forgot to put your goal for dragon flags.....


Haha dragons... Just to survive a full set would be good.

No comparisons mate, I'm just interested in long term goals.

By crimbo would be nice but I'm not getting hung up on it.

Happy to nibble away month by month.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And this concludes my two weeks of playtime

Back to a 3 day training week next week... I've enjoyed the added assistance days don't get me wrong but long term my concentration is on the main lifts.

Still have tomorrow to look forward to mind but ready and raring already.

Warm up

Dynamics

Trott round the various back/pull stations all very light a sociable

Light face pulls

Cuff work

Stopped for a chat :lol:

Deads

100kg 1x5

110kg x1

120kg x1

140kg x1

150kg x1

160kg x1

Joined in with a lad currently using SL.

Purposely stopped there, didn't fancy a PB because that wasn't what today was about.

(All good things come to those that wait)

Hammers chins 3xF

Have a good day people.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Jwst....you are right my t'internet fwend....things will happen in good time and when all the stars are aligned and blardy blahhhh.....have a good day..x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

like it mate, nothing like pushing for PB's to keep you motivated. very good DL's, 160kg not at all shabby mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> like it mate, nothing like pushing for PB's to keep you motivated. very good DL's, 160kg not at all shabby mate


Cheers mate, if I could dead every day I would be content man I reckon. 

The PBs are purely for a little added focus, long as I keep progressing week by week I can't ask for more in all honesty.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout there mate, were they deads off the floor also?

Like said above all the goals are achievable, the fun bit is training for them!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Great workout there mate, were they deads off the floor also?
> 
> Like said above all the goals are achievable, the fun bit is training for them!


In the end I couldn't get in the rack so yeah mate... If anything lifting from a lower than desired height, plates are only tri grip and could only lay my hands on 20's max...not the greatest idea in the world but needs must.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 31

Warm ups... Including the side stepper thingy and a bike blast

Dynamics

Cuff stuff

Press up 2x10

Close grip knuckle press 2x10

Faces pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Squats

25kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

55kg 1x3

70kg 5x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

No push press today!!! Boom.

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

18kg assisted wide grip pulls 2x8

BW dips 3x7

Set me up lovely for Friday...but I'm looking forward to a couple of days off the weights.

Last couple of weeks are catching up now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

those SOHP are very good, 45kg is a damned good weight. Looks like you're getting that Friday feeling, bring on the weekend


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> those SOHP are very good, 45kg is a damned good weight. Looks like you're getting that Friday feeling, bring on the weekend


Love a Friday mate especially if its been a successful week with the weights, I can rest up and not feel a hint of guilt. 

I'm probably 5kg away from maxing out I reckon on the OHP but that's no great shakes, small Deload, more grub.... Smash em lol.

But thats a compliment coming from you mate so thankyou.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Love a Friday mate especially if its been a successful week with the weights, I can rest up and not feel a hint of guilt.
> 
> I'm probably 5kg away from maxing out I reckon on the OHP but that's no great shakes, small Deload, more grub.... Smash em lol.
> 
> But thats a compliment coming from you mate so thankyou.


My pleasure, you're doing well, credit where credit is due


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just caught up in here, 160kg deads well done mate. That's some serious lifting, obviously something is working well.

You are sticking at the same point I did with the OHP on SL, if you remember they were my nemisis and I hated them because once I got to 45kg it became a struggle to get past it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just caught up in here, 160kg deads well done mate. That's some serious lifting, obviously something is working well.
> 
> You are sticking at the same point I did with the OHP on SL, if you remember they were my nemisis and I hated them because once I got to 45kg it became a struggle to get past it.


Cheers pal... And I remember all too well 

Knowing I had 10kg heavier just before Christmas is lodged firmly in my mind.... Granted it was a 1rm but i won't dwell on the technicalities haha

But we shall see :lol: won't hold my breath just yet :lol:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just keep paitent and keep chipping away like you have been and you will get there.

I'm impressed that you have managed to stick to your gameplan so well for as long as you have mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just keep paitent and keep chipping away like you have been and you will get there.
> 
> I'm impressed that you have managed to stick to your gameplan so well for as long as you have mate.


I'm fascinated by other training variants don't get me wrong but since joining the other lads I'm finding additional bits and bobs to throw in to keep things interesting. SL is fairly limited as you know and although the same core lifts are involved because its strength training you can have a play with other compounds, clean and press and power shrugs ect...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hola! have a great weekend Jimwst!!! :bounce:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I see things are getting heavy in here, good pressing as said and squats are gonna start testing you now, great work.

Your focus on this routine is inspiring, never deviating always progressing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I see things are getting heavy in here, good pressing as said and squats are gonna start testing you now, great work.
> 
> Your focus on this routine is inspiring, never deviating always progressing


Cheers buddy. To be fair easy to Stick to something when your enjoying it so much.

Nice, clean, simple and effective


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well that's the cheat meal sorted.... Pizza Hut, spend £35 get 50% off on delivery 

Rude not too.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Whats on the menu?

So u got £35 worth for £17.50?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Whats on the menu?
> 
> So u got £35 worth for £17.50?


Yeahs that's it mate... Random deal but apparently it's nation wide.

We got company over (in laws) so it worked out well.

I've opted for the "meat machine"

Pepperoni, ham, steak, spicy beef,sausage and chicken.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna look into that myself.

I thought you had got £35 worth for personal consumption


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm gonna look into that myself.
> 
> I thought you had got £35 worth for personal consumption


Ha ha no mate... If I could get it down me I would be pizza normally blows me out.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Regretting it now :lol:

Kcals 3290

Protein 179g

Carbs 303g

Fat 141g

According to their nutrition PDF.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a solid days nutrition to me mate!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Regretting it now :lol:
> 
> Kcals 3290
> 
> ...


Oh deary me... lol. That's like 2 days worth of cals for me!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh deary me... lol. That's like 2 days worth of cals for me!!


 

Thanks Q, I feel guilty enough as it is lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Thanks Q, I feel guilty enough as it is lol.


Erm erm trying desperately to think of something to comfort u....

No sorry im all out!!! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Erm erm trying desperately to think of something to comfort u....
> 
> No sorry im all out!!! Lol


Your all heart, you know that right.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Your all heart, you know that right.


I don't know why but youre the first person that's ever said that to me?! No idea why?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't know why but youre the first person that's ever said that to me?! No idea why?


The mind boggles


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I go away for a week and our Jim is making all kinds of strength gains and eating his way through £35 worth of pizza, way to go.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So good news, even after a blow out yesterday I'm still only 1lb heavier than last week 

12st 10lbs (+1lb)

178lbs

80.6kgs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> So good news, even after a blow out yesterday I'm still only 1lb heavier than last week
> 
> 12st 10lbs (+1lb)
> 
> ...


Im jealous now!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Im jealous now!


Probably more luck than judgement but I'm claiming it as a victory!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So no training this morning courtesy of a little meander down to HMP Dover this morning, time permitting I should get some lifts in tonight once I get home....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> So no training this morning courtesy of a little meander down to HMP Dover this morning, time permitting I should get some lifts in tonight once I get home....


Errrr what???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr what???


Working not visiting......or staying


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

That's some pizza eating right there!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> That's some pizza eating right there!


Too right mate, gotta eat like a fat kid once in a while.... Now it's totally out my system I can have a good clean two weeks grub.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 32 (part 1 TBC)

Warm up...twice round the block with the mutt

Push ups 2x10

Dynamics

Cuff stuff

Face pulls (r-band)

6x15

Basically just kept sets going until I got all nice and toasty.

Goblins 10kg

Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

-optional extras-

SLDL

45kg 1x10

55kg 1x5

65kg 1x3

80kg 5x5

Left it there is I couldn't do the deads justice tonight due to set up so will spank the gym tomorrow morning and finish of the rest of session 32.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Too right mate, gotta eat like a fat kid once in a while.... Now it's totally out my system* I can have a good clean two weeks grub*.


Okaaaaaaaayeeeeeee...will remind you of this statement at some point I'm sure...:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Okaaaaaaaayeeeeeee...will remind you of this statement at some point I'm sure...:laugh:


You certainly can my dear.... I'm behaving myself


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Goblins 

A 2 part workout, sounds extreme!

First half looks good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Goblins
> 
> A 2 part workout, sounds extreme!
> 
> First half looks good


Only thing omitted was the deads mate... In no way shape or form is your mad cap training system rubbing off


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 32 (final chapter)

Warm up

X-trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Plate loaded leg press

60kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x5

Lower back hyper extensions

Rack pulls

80kg 1x10

100kg 3x5

Touch and go rhythm

Just to get the juices flowing

-working sets-

Deads

50kg 1x10

65kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

95kg 5x5

Done dusted and happy.

Felt short but sweet today but happy I got the session completed.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice and intense workout is that mate! i bet your back is a little tender?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hyper extensions, rack pulls and deadlifts in one session, are you mad ?????

I think you may have difficulty getting out of bed tomorrow.

Looks like a very intence session. Get in, get out and grow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucky enough lads I've been flat out throwing a scaffolding about today so it hasn't had a chance to stiffen up


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wait until you begin to rest and then 'attempt' to move!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Just wait until you begin to rest and then 'attempt' to move!


Here's hoping a monkey bath and some deep heat keeps it limber fella, squats tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Front or back squats, we all know how you love the fronties.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Front or back squats, we all know how you love the fronties.


Back squats.... Thank god!! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Jimswt...have a good day...sorry for the mucking yesterday...I really wouldn't like to get you into any sort of trouble at all....i was just playing...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Jimswt...have a good day...sorry for the mucking yesterday...I really wouldn't like to get you into any sort of trouble at all....i was just playing...


Lol bless ya it's fine you never need fret over stuff like that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 33

Warm up on the old spin bike

Dynamics

Press ups 2x10

Knuckle press 2x10

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Cuff stuff

Squats

25kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

55kg 1x3

70kg 5x5

SOHP turned into

CLEAN AND PRESS

(Had to relinquish the rack for a lad that squats)

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

Toasted the shoulders pretty well today, slight niggle in the left cuff.... Dammit.

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

45kg 5x5

Hammer chins 3xF

(8,7,5 F.R.O.M)

Decided to skip the dips courtesy of the niggle.

Friday it's unlikely I'm gonna get a planned session in so may just have a full body beasting


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you clean n press every rep or just to get it up there? Love a bit of clean n press.

Squats are getting some weight on them now I see, how long till you have to split your sessions?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't beat a good clean and press, gets the old ticker going does that!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did you clean n press every rep or just to get it up there? Love a bit of clean n press.
> 
> Squats are getting some weight on them now I see, how long till you have to split your sessions?


Just the first rep of each set pal....

Regarding the split its only gonna be once the deads get heavy so every other week I will have to dedicate a morning to deads alone.

Once I start repping 140+ I reckon


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a fan of the hang clean and press, a very good exercise but very demanding and great for conditioning for sports.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Can't beat a good clean and press, gets the old ticker going does that!!


Couldn't distinguish if it was the heart pounding or the shoulders throbbing


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like everything has been ticking away nicely in here mate. The macros on the pizza looked not that bad. Little low on protein but I'm sure you could sort the shortfall with a shake!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looks like everything has been ticking away nicely in here mate. The macros on the pizza looked not that bad. Little low on protein but I'm sure you could sort the shortfall with a shake!


Naturally :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Good to see your still at it bro and going well. Id kill for a pizza but pizza makes me swell like a ballon. Ur 80kg nw, what height?


Evening bud, thought you had been a bit quiet recently.

I'm 5.9" or there abouts so only a short @rse


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Ive been busy with work, doing extra patrols with other nations out here. Hammered legs tonight, got a pb 90kg 5x5 100kg x 3 110kg x 1
> 
> Ok since 6 weeks ago 65kg 5x5 was hard. Dnp striped me down 5kg and the prohormones have put 3kg back on, so goin well considering the **** food here and irregular sessions.
> 
> All the best bro


Excellent work mate!!

Get that journal up to date and I will wing by.

And Ffs keep your head down.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right change of pace tomorrow and Monday, I won't be getting to the gym so given rather limited access to gear I'm going in for a whole body battering...... High rep, high volume supersetted muscle fibre HELL.

All muscle groups will be hit in one helluva session just for the crack... All suggestions welcomed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would just do your normal exercises but drop the weight and go for 3 or 4 sets of 12 reps. Just pick one exercise for each muscle group and go for your life.

For super sets I like to pick apposing movements like horizontal push & pull (flat bench & Jim rows) vertical push & pull (OHP & pull ups) arm push & pull (curls & skulls) leg push & pull ( squat & SLDL).

If you fancy it try pre- exhaustion, so for example on chest do a set of flys followed immediately by a set of DB press. Gives an amazing pump and burns like hell.

Just some ideas of the top of my head.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Right change of pace tomorrow and Monday, I won't be getting to the gym so given rather limited access to gear I'm going in for a whole body battering...... High rep, high volume supersetted muscle fibre HELL.
> 
> All muscle groups will be hit in one helluva session just for the crack... All suggestions welcomed.


I did a massive push session today and a pull yesterday to compensate for 5 days off to come. Smash it up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Right change of pace tomorrow and Monday, I won't be getting to the gym so given rather limited access to gear I'm going in for a whole body battering...... High rep, high volume supersetted muscle fibre HELL.
> 
> All muscle groups will be hit in one helluva session just for the crack... All suggestions welcomed.


Gvt 

If you want a weeks worth of pain then try:

Fri.

Chest/ back/ bis

Compound chest exercise 10x10

Supersetted with

compound back exercise 10x10

Bicep curls rest pause 10 sets

Chest flyes 5x10

Shrugs 5x10

Mon.

Legs/shoulders/tris

Compound leg exercise 10x10

Supersetted with

Compound shoulder exercise 10x10

Dips rest pause 10 sets

Sldl 5x10

Lat raises 5x10

60 secs rest between sets

Or google vince Gironda 8x8 and have a look at that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Some good and rather sadistic shouts lads...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's was quite possibly the most most pain enduring hour of my life :lol:

Totall FFA session, now I got all bogged down with the various sessions, methods, ranges I simply bashed a 3 day split into one

Back & bi

Chest & tri

Legs & shoulders

BACK & BI

Pendlays

50kg 4x12

^superset

Zottman curls

17.5kg 4x19

SLDL

60kg 4x12

CHEST & TRI

DB flat press

20kg 4x12

^superset

Rippetoe tri extensions

25kg 4x10

Press ups 4x10

LEGS & SHOULDERS

back squat

50kg 4x12

^superset

DB shoulder press

20kg 1x10

17.5 kg 3x10

DB leg extension

20kg 4x12

All in all I'm pained and pumped beyond belief!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Killer of a workout! did you enjoy it? 

I'm going back to GVT when i start my next bulk!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice full body attack there Jim. When you training next? lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Killer of a workout! did you enjoy it?
> 
> I'm going back to GVT when i start my next bulk!


Lol I did at time mate... Tomorrow could be a different story


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice full body attack there Jim. When you training next? lol


Lol not till Monday... And even that depends on when we get back...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You will be aching in places you never knew existed for the next few days. Monkey baths all the way and get the wife to give you a good rub down. That was a killer workout to shock the body now just eat and grow, oh and ache too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You will be aching in places you never knew existed for the next few days. Monkey baths all the way and get the wife to give you a good rub down. That was a killer workout to shock the body now just eat and grow, oh and ache too.


Mate, hot bath and foam roller session already in the bag... Here's hoping for a little damage limitation.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet Jesus there isn't a sinew in my body that doesn't feel worked

Have a great extended weekend people


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quick update pic.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is the mrs kicking you out? Suitcase all packed on the bed! lol Have your lats got bigger mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Is the mrs kicking you out? Suitcase all packed on the bed! lol Have your lats got bigger mate?


Haha nah mate, I'm not that lucky 

Lats, and pretty much the shoulder girdle have born the brunt of the bulk so far.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Is the mrs kicking you out? Suitcase all packed on the bed! lol Have your lats got bigger mate?


I spotted that too.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you trained full body and the lats and shoulders are the worst parts this could indicate that these are the areas that don't normally receive this amount of stimulation or it could indicate a weekness in these areas. Of cause it could also indicate that these areas respond very well to the type of work done. Inconclusive really.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tbf they are just the areas that are responding more to the usual training... Chest development is lagging behind for now (as it does have a habit to) quads are growing quite well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep defo improvements in the lats n delts, I wanna see a strongman gut though :/ more calories needed...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yep defo improvements in the lats n delts, I wanna see a strongman gut though :/ more calories needed...


Doing you justice this weekend pal... Clean as a whistle but I'm busting at the seems lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Any more Easter workouts pal?

Or have you been too sore to move lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Any more Easter workouts pal?
> 
> Or have you been too sore to move lol


I ran through the same routine yesterday mate, just a lot lighter, planned session first thing tomorrow so was just going through the

Motions.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I ran through the same routine yesterday mate, just a lot lighter, planned session first thing tomorrow so was just going through the
> 
> Motions.


Are you still working at that sewerage plant ? ( through the motions ).

I couldn't help myself, sorry.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:



> Are you still working at that sewerage plant ? ( through the motions ).
> 
> I couldn't help myself, sorry.


Oh so drol :lol:

That's Friday anyway.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 34

Warm up...

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Fronties

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

60kg 1x1

That's enough of that stupidity.

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

47.5kg 5x5

Deads

70kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

100kg 5x5

Hammer chins 3xF (12,11,6)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see it's all paying off, nothing wrong with aching all over every now and again. Very good session mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo there jimmywst.....look at you in your under crackers looking all lovely then......coming along nicely hey? Check out your biceps!, proper boulders there......and lolling at you doing 60kg frontie? Did I read that right? Eeeoouufffff.....and a half...I practically fall over trying to it with 25....hehe....

Nice session there, have a good in...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good to see it's all paying off, nothing wrong with aching all over every now and again. Very good session mate


Cheers buddy.... The full body blast was good fun but I'm happier strength training tbh.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo there jimmywst.....look at you in your under crackers looking all lovely then......coming along nicely hey? Check out your biceps!, proper boulders there......and lolling at you doing 60kg frontie? Did I read that right? Eeeoouufffff.....and a half...I practically fall over trying to it with 25....hehe....
> 
> Nice session there, have a good in...


Morning flubsy.... Sadly a grundies pic had to be done  ooooh the shame lol.

As for the fronties.... The bane of my life!! They just feel so wrong so I'm glad i managed to squeeze out the 1 rep.

Welcome back to the fold, it's not been the same around here


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you not enjoy the 60kg front squats!?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Did you not enjoy the 60kg front squats!?


No I bloody didn't... Stoopid fukin exercise.

I will conquer them though! .............eventually.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So today's theme is DOMS!

everything feels like its aching, quads inside and out... Hammies are humming and glutes! How the hell have I battered them!! (Keep it clean lads... No obvious jokes needed)

Had to virtually slide down the banister at home because I couldn't risk the manly whimpering waking the wife and kids.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> So today's theme is DOMS!
> 
> everything feels like its aching, quads inside and out... Hammies are humming and glutes! How the hell have I battered them!! (Keep it clean lads... No obvious jokes needed)
> 
> Had to virtually slide down the banister at home because I couldn't risk the manly whimpering waking the wife and kids.


I'm the same today, could barely pick up the baby out of his cot this morning! Lol

60kg front squats??? Great going, buddy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm the same today, could barely pick up the baby out of his cot this morning! Lol
> 
> 60kg front squats??? Great going, buddy!


Lol it's horrific mate, and just the one rep.... And that was enough 

need to work on the grip...cross over just isn't cutting it at the moment.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol it's horrific mate, and just the one rep.... And that was enough
> 
> need to work on the grip...cross over just isn't cutting it at the moment.


Took me a long time to develop the flexability in my forearms to use the standard grip, but I find it very comfy now. I've never tried the cross grip, what prob are you having with it?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Took me a long time to develop the flexability in my forearms to use the standard grip, but I find it very comfy now. I've never tried the cross grip, what prob are you having with it?


The bar sitting across the delts with the weight on it is starting to feel pretty foreign now. A little training and the use of some straps should she me right for a while.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting ridiculous now.....

Crouched down to do some soldering and the only means of getting up was to roll onto my side in a fetal position until I could muster the encouragement to get back onto my knees :lol:

Subsequently got picked for a random on the job drugs test.... Three flights up the side of a portacabin to pee in a polystyrene cup is not how I saw my day ending.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> No I bloody didn't... Stoopid fukin exercise.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am sooo with you on that one....I hate 'em...but I know they are doing me good so just have to do 'em....well, that and the fact that Ewen and BigFella told me to do 'em...cough...sigh.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Getting ridiculous now.....
> 
> Crouched down to do some soldering and the only means of getting up was to roll onto my side in a fetal position until I could muster the encouragement to get back onto my knees :lol:
> 
> Subsequently got picked for a random on the job drugs test.... Three flights up the side of a portacabin to pee in a polystyrene cup is not how I saw my day ending.


omg! that is sooooo funny! lol!! sorry but....tis funny right?... :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh! i forgot to add, that when I first started doing fronties I did them with my arms bent backwards and I could barely move my wrists for about a week...really hurt in a big way, and so I do the crossed arms thing every time now cos it affected my other lifts it was so sore...can only assume I have really weak girlie wrists.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh! i forgot to add, that when I first started doing fronties I did them with my arms bent backwards and I could barely move my wrists for about a week...really hurt in a big way, and so I do the crossed arms thing every time now cos it affected my other lifts it was so sore...can only assume I have really weak girlie wrists.....


Evening you 

I'm going softly softly with the oly grip, truth be known I have the flexibility of a 2by4 so I don't have a choice with the baby steps.

And I'm pleased my misfortune tickled you 

Thankfully I don't take myself too seriously so I quite often make myself laugh, at this was one of those moments.

Such a sorry state of affairs really lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Getting ridiculous now.....
> 
> Crouched down to do some soldering and the only means of getting up was to roll onto my side in a fetal position until I could muster the encouragement to get back onto my knees :lol:
> 
> Subsequently got picked for a random on the job drugs test.... Three flights up the side of a portacabin to pee in a polystyrene cup is not how I saw my day ending.


All this muscle your adding has got people thinking your on the juice. That drug test was not random at all.......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> All this muscle your adding has got people thinking your on the juice. That drug test was not random at all.......


If only mate!

Sadly it's part and parcel if certain sensitive sites...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats what they want you to think....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Secret squirrel


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just seems strange you were in that place at that time. A little too convenient dont you think.

I need to stop watching Shirlock Holmes.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did they see you curled up on the ground struggling to get to your feet before they called you in for the test?

I would have called you in too, dodgy looking fella....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just seems strange you were in that place at that time. A little too convenient dont you think.
> 
> I need to stop watching Shirlock Holmes.


Such a suspicious mind!

Although it would appear to be elementary.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Did they see you curled up on the ground struggling to get to your feet before they called you in for the test?
> 
> I would have called you in too, dodgy looking fella....


Haha I honestly have no idea if the two incidents are related although I can hardly blame them if they were.... Must have resembled a tortoise in the death throws.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good news !! I'm still walking about like a demented thunderbird so off to hammer some squats and revel in a weekends rest


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Good news !! I'm still walking about like a demented thunderbird so off to hammer some squats and revel in a weekends rest


Demented firebird hey? Runs off to google.......:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With the fronties, most people think that wrist flexibility is the issue, whereas it's usually lat and tricep flexibility.

Lats are not an easy muscle to stretch

Do It


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> With the fronties, most people think that wrist flexibility is the issue, whereas it's usually lat and tricep flexibility.
> 
> Lats are not an easy muscle to stretch
> 
> Do It


I'm on it boss man!!

Hang on.... Deja vu!! 

Master class due !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll message you on the other (better) forum :ban:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's right.... Draw attention to my journal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 35

Warm up x trainer

Dynamics

Obligatory press ups

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Squats

30kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

75kg 5x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

47.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

30kg 1x3

47.5kg 5x5

Hammer chins

10,10,8 (bugger)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad you're happy with it mate, go you. you must be shaping up really nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> glad you're happy with it mate, go you. you must be shaping up really nicely


Simple things pleasing simple minds and all that 

Yeah size is starting to come on now, still tubby but that will shift given time.... Luckily I'm not chasing aesthetics lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Demented firebird hey? Runs off to google.......:laugh:


Alas I have yet to find a pic to do this justice.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'll message you on the other (better) forum :ban:





jimmywst said:


> That's right.... Draw attention to my journal


Secret squirrel


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Secret squirrel


:laugh: they seek him here, they seek him there, they seek ole brown eyes everywhere..........

I know....cool....yup...that's me alright....lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: they seek him here, they seek him there, they seek ole brown eyes everywhere..........
> 
> I know....cool....yup...that's me alright....lol


Lol wasn't that the scarlet pimpernel ??

Personally I see myself as more of a penfold just minus the glasses...... And I'm gonna leave that one with you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahh Man..... Itching to do something now but i will take advantage of another rest day and possibly a mother in law roast...

Good news that my legs have finally decided to ease up..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Could always do a bit of core, dragon flags anyone?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Could always do a bit of core, dragon flags anyone?


Dangle the carrot why don't ya!

I'm mighty tempted now.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't keep a good dog down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What exactly does roast mother in law taste like ??? Iv heard its like a mixture of hedgehog and squirrel but never tried it myself.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What exactly does roast mother in law taste like ??? Iv heard its like a mixture of hedgehog and squirrel but never tried it myself.


A tad bitter and usually hard to stomach .... Constantly repeating


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 36

Warm up

Dynamics

Press ups 3 x10

Fave pulls

18kg 1x20

23kg 1x15

35kg 1x15

Fronties (clean grip-ish)

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

(Cross grip)

50kg 5x5

Pendlays

30kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

60kg 5x5






Deads

70kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

100kg 5x5






Had a little play after

110kg 1x3

120kg 1x3

140kg 1x1

Grip went of all things ?!? Decided in the interest of keeping things sensible I called it a day... It is Monday after all 

I apologise for the vid quality I uploaded straight off my phone so I may tweak them later on the old laptop thingy.

Have a wonderful day people

Also I have to add that today's weights were a little off track- I kinda made them up but ONLY because I couldn't get into drop box to view my strengthforums spreadsheet.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff mate, you made those rows and dead's look a piece of p1ss! Really good form!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great stuff mate, you made those rows and dead's look a piece of p1ss! Really good form!


 :thumb: cheers bud.. Does the world of good having people watch and critique


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Session 36
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


heavy deads after rows and squats is brave. Well done!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> heavy deads after rows and squats is brave. Well done!!!!! :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy.... All sent to try us huh


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

On paper a good session, I look forward to watching the videos later as we have a youtube ban at work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> On paper a good session, I look forward to watching the videos later as we have a youtube ban at work.


Cheers mate.... Nothing wildly exciting just form vids of working sets.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone wanting to know how to do a Pendlay row properly, just watch Jimmy's vid

Perfect Form


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to do a Pendlay row properly, just watch Jimmy's vid 1
> 
> Perfect Form


Lol cheers mate...great to know all the form vids and info available to me are paying off! :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session again mate, all looks to be going really well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice session again mate, all looks to be going really well


Thanks mate... Have to admit I love the simplicity, especially now things are getting interesting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Anyone wanting to know how to do a Pendlay row properly, just watch Jimmy's vid
> 
> Perfect Form


Surely you mean "Jim Rows"

I agree the form is spot on.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Surely you mean "Jim Rows"
> 
> I agree the form is spot on.


 :thumb: although if Greg pendlays lawyers tap me up I'm pointing them in your direction haha.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting some cracking sessions in now and yeah those rows look perfect!

Keep it up buddy boy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Getting some cracking sessions in now and yeah those rows look perfect!
> 
> Keep it up buddy boy


Cheers mate... Cracking along nicely but looking forward to progressing into big boy weights if I can.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Very good from from what i can see on both mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Very good from from what i can see on both mate, keep up the good work!


Cheers mate... @Tassotti has highlighted an issue with the negative on the deads.. I had a problem when dropping the bar that was causing me to round the the back (trying to slow it down) but sorting that out I've developed a habit of bouncing the bar away from me to control the drop and rightly mentioned I'm in danger of catching my knees on the way down.

Will reassess and post some after Fridays session.... Hopefully work on the controlled drop


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BIG day for me tomorrow... Will hopefully be surpassing all previous working sets on two exercises 80kg squats, 50kg OHP..... No fecking pressure what so ever then 

:lol: I'm as excited as a child at Disney land..... Sad git.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> BIG day for me tomorrow... Will hopefully be surpassing all previous working sets on two exercises 80kg squats, 50kg OHP..... No fecking pressure what so ever then
> 
> :lol: I'm as excited as a child at Disney land..... Sad git.


No hopefully, you're going to walk in there and do your 5x5, have a little dance, and report back here for celebratory hugs! End of!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> No hopefully, you're going to walk in there and do your 5x5, have a little dance, and report back here for celebratory hugs! End of!!!


Lol fair play!! Positive mental attitude.... :gun_bandana:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm always catching my knees, they're usually bleeding by the end!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> I'm always catching my knees, they're usually bleeding by the end!


Mines the shins... Get battered ALOT, couple of times I've sat in the changing rooms with shins skinned like a 10yo that's come off his bike.

You just get that knowing look from the other lads.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> BIG day for me tomorrow... Will hopefully be surpassing all previous working sets on two exercises 80kg squats, 50kg OHP..... No fecking pressure what so ever then
> 
> :lol: I'm as excited as a child at Disney land..... Sad git.


yes mate, that's what we want to see :rockon:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Signs of a good workout in my book! blood sweat and tears all in one!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yes mate, that's what we want to see :rockon:


I'm actually well up for it!! It's not a massive mile stone but its still the start of a new chapter if that makes sense.

Every session from now on is taking me further towards my goals than I've been before.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Signs of a good workout in my book! blood sweat and tears all in one!


Ahmen to that!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I'm actually well up for it!! It's not a massive mile stone but its still the start of a new chapter if that makes sense.
> 
> Every session from now on is taking me further towards my goals than I've been before.


they don't have to be massive milestones, just keep taking baby steps and before you know it, you have gone way past your previous best


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> they don't have to be massive milestones, just keep taking baby steps and before you know it, you have gone way past your previous best


Definitely mate.... Couldn't agree more.

Keep chipping away and eventually even the biggest obstacles crumble and fall.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just go into the gym thinking no matter what happens I will complete all my sets and I will not fail ! Walk through the workout in your head and be ready then get yourself fired up and destroy thoes weights.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just go into the gym thinking no matter what happens I will complete all my sets and I will not fail ! Walk through the workout in your head and be ready then get yourself fired up and destroy thoes weights.


That's the ticket mate... I got some angry music primed and planning on using some quiet time to muller the lifts... Just me and my visual focus point.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The zone, that's where your heading son, a select few songs in your ears, the cold iron in your hands..... PBS in the bag


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The zone, that's where your heading son, a select few songs in your ears, the cold iron in your hands..... PBS in the bag


8hrs time mate.... Im on it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah jwst....eat your greens and soon you could be lifting...well.....errrmmm....nearly as much as me?... :whistling: :lol:

heeheee....soz...kidding...just kidding...honest guv...

:no: :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yeah jwst....eat your greens and soon you could be lifting...well.....errrmmm....nearly as much as me?... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> heeheee....soz...kidding...just kidding...honest guv...
> 
> :no: :laugh:


Green giant sweetcorn all round


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 37

Warm up x trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Press ups 3x10

Knuckle close hands 2x10

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Some more dynamics... Pacing.... Psyching up

Back squats

30kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

80kg 5x5

BOOM!! first three sets felt great, set four I worked hard and set five...... You can see for yourself






SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

Holy [email protected]!! Dug deep... Dug hard... Once again 3sets went with 2mins rest bite, sets 4 and 5 I forgot the timer and simply waiting until I was angry enough 

Set 5






I apologise now if you can hear me dry wrenching after the set... Close call.

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

Slow methodical and hard work... I was totally battered truth be known... Shaky, sweaty you name it.

Shower and shave and off to work we go....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done for pushing yourself so hard, maybe try not to lock your knees on the squats, keep constant tension


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well done for pushing yourself so hard, maybe try not to lock your knees on the squats, keep constant tension


Cheers mate... Hadn't even noticed that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i noticed because i have a tendency to do it too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i noticed because i have a tendency to do it too


You noticed mate, that's what counts... The whole reason vids get posted is to help improve so I appreciate it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulated you on the other thread but here's a 2nd, well done on the PBS!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Congratulated you on the other thread but here's a 2nd, well done on the PBS!


And once again thankyou very much, the support is appreciated.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very well done. We all knew you could do it.

I havent seen the vids yet as Im at work, I will check them out later.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> i noticed because i have a tendency to do it too


yeah..I was gonna mention that but ya know, didn't wanna burst his happy thing....heehee...

sooooo...no locking!! stoppit!...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Congratulated you on the other thread but here's a 2nd, well done on the PBS!


oh! is there another thread somewhere?.... :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yeah..I was gonna mention that but ya know, didn't wanna burst his happy thing....heehee...
> 
> sooooo...no locking!! stoppit!...


That's why they are posted my dear.

Critique, criticise and condemn....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> That's why they are posted my dear.
> 
> Critique, criticise and condemn....


right then....for a start you were............

and shortly after that your shoulders...........

and your feet? humph...never seen anything like it....

and as for.....i can't EVEN comment on THAT! 

still luv me?....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! don't answer that whatever you do...just don't...:laugh:

just 'aving a muck....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@Flubs .... You little scamp


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Very well done. We all knew you could do it.
> 
> I havent seen the vids yet as Im at work, I will check them out later.


Cheers fella.... Mental barrier done and dusted.

*be warned they ain't pretty*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like your doing well fella.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looks like your doing well fella.


Doing my best mate :thumb:

Well trying anyway


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Shocked and stunned... I appear to have gotten away with yesterday Scott free, I'm sleep deprived courtesy of work but no aches or pains to report.

Note to self: Work harder!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Shocked and stunned... I appear to have gotten away with yesterday Scott free, I'm sleep deprived courtesy of work but no aches or pains to report.
> 
> Note to self: Work harder!!


I was thinking the same about myself, no real doms from Tuesdays leg session, so gotta push harder next week. Unless.... You're not working hard enough, but I'm just a hero!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I was thinking the same about myself, no real doms from Tuesdays leg session, so gotta push harder next week. Unless.... You're not working hard enough, but I'm just a hero!


Mate I'm distraught I had every intention of hobbling about with a smug look on my face....

And you sassy git!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mate I'm distraught I had every intention of hobbling about with a smug look on my face....
> 
> And you sassy git!!


Hey, it was only a suggestion! Lol

And give it another day, it's always the second day after I've trained that I do my cowboy impression!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hey, it was only a suggestion! Lol
> 
> And give it another day, it's always the second day after I've trained that I do my cowboy impression!


I dunno matey... Feeling pretty limber today, that said fronties on the cards for tomorrow followed by rows and deads... Lets see if I can hammer something then


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

They call them.......

the frontiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of doooooooooooooooooooooooooommm.....:laugh:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

do you include the weight of the bar in your lifts?

in your video of ohp looks like 50kg on the bar to me

good effort on your lifts mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> do you include the weight of the bar in your lifts?
> 
> in your video of ohp looks like 50kg on the bar to me
> 
> good effort on your lifts mate


I do mate yeah... The tri grips look a little deceiving it was 2x10 and 2x5 loaded.

Sounds daft but I find having 2x15's loaded daunting on the OHP.

And cheers for winging by :thumb:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> I do mate yeah... The tri grips look a little deceiving it was 2x10 and 2x5 loaded.
> 
> Sounds daft but I find having 2x15's loaded daunting on the OHP.
> 
> And cheers for winging by :thumb:


that will be why then lol

i do pop in from time to time its good reading


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> that will be why then lol
> 
> i do pop in from time to time its good reading


Lol trying to keep it semi sensible this time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Loving your new avi, very artistic. I bet your counting the minutes till the fronties..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Loving your new avi, very artistic. I bet your counting the minutes till the fronties..


Strangely mate, I'm looking forward to having a play tomorrow... May throw the box into the mix.

Or I may just swear, shout and generally condemn every F-Ing rep...

Could go one way or the other


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A little from column A and a little from column B. I just wish I could train legs.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A little from column A and a little from column B. I just wish I could train legs.


How long do you think your out for realistically?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Getting a little better each day so I will give them a mid tomorrow and them go light the session after that and see what happens.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Getting a little better each day so I will give them a mid tomorrow and them go light the session after that and see what happens.


Sounds like a plan mate, be good to see you back 100% training eventually.

Just take it easy and for the love of god don't take squat session tips off of @faultline


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be slowly easing back into legs but rest assured everything else is getting trained at full intensity as usual. I fully intend to blast my upper body push tomorrow and because I won't be hitting legs I can add in two additional exercises. I'm thinking dips and seated DB shoulder press 8x8 of each, no slacking on my shift !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 38

Warm up blah blah

Dynamics

Press ups 2x15

Face pulls (different station)

Pin 4 1x15

Pin 5 1x15

Pin 6 1x15

Fronties (oly grip)

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

Now here's the coo... Grip was horrible (it will come in time) elbows low so keeping the back straight was hard work....not too hard that it was causing issues it just worked arms and wrists hard... Courtesy of the arms supporting the bar as opposed to it nestling on the delts. Sacking off the weight progression until the grip and form are better.

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

Very short rest periods (30sec max) just to get the old ticker and blood pumping. No issues here.

Deads

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

105kg 5x5






A little revised form.

Concentration was aimed at breaking at the hip on the decent.

Hammer chins

3xF (11,8,9)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good session mate, nice bit of volume. That whole grip thing on the fronties can be a nightmare, really takes some time getting used to


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good session mate, nice bit of volume. That whole grip thing on the fronties can be a nightmare, really takes some time getting used to


Your telling me!! 

I will conquer them eventually.... Not gonna let a silly thing like grip hold me back.

Feel totally battered today... Still feeling a little dazed and shaky... Very strange.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tha'ts not a good way to feel after a training session Jim....what have you eaten? check your nutrition and what about water? have you drunk enough? try a glass with a little bit of salt in it? I was told that it would put stuff in that you need, although I haven't got a fooking clue what....hope you're ok...

and on the frontie thing...i really struggle with that one too, but that's why i keep ploughing on with it....to conquer it....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Tha'ts not a good way to feel after a training session Jim....what have you eaten? check your nutrition and what about water? have you drunk enough? try a glass with a little bit of salt in it? I was told that it would put stuff in that you need, although I haven't got a fooking clue what....hope you're ok...
> 
> and on the frontie thing...i really struggle with that one too, but that's why i keep ploughing on with it....to conquer it....


I think it's just a busy week catching up... Poor sleep, heavy days at work ontop of heavy training... I've eaten and necked plenty so far.. Just feeling like [email protected]

Still onwards and upwards.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If food is up to scratch then let sleep be your friend this weekend


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> If food is up to scratch then let sleep be your friend this weekend


Lol if only mate... Decorating this weekend but I will hit it early Sunday night I reckon..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought dazed and shakey was normal after a workout, it is for me.

How you feeling now ??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I thought dazed and shakey was normal after a workout, it is for me.
> 
> How you feeling now ??


A little more human thankfully....I don't mind feeling "worked" but this was a constant state of "standing up too fast" kinda dazed.

Good bit of grub and about 2L of water later I'm peeing like red rum but on more of an even keel :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to my world, I have that feeling most days, which goes nicely with the constant buzzing in my ears. I been tested, poked and prodded but cant find any reason, just old age I think.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Welcome to my world, I have that feeling most days, which goes nicely with the constant buzzing in my ears. I been tested, poked and prodded but cant find any reason, just old age I think.


Bloody hell mate... Sounds like tinnitus or worse.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Make sure you get your vits in too pal, plenty of vit c


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Make sure you get your vits in too pal, plenty of vit c


Actually just treated myself to big old carton of orange juice mate..... Fingers crossed its not the dreaded man flu


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Session 38
> 
> Warm up blah blah
> 
> ...


Great stuff, mate. Dead's looked good to me, and you made them look easy! I did the same thing on the front squats, take it easy and work on form. I'm slowly adding weight now, and rather enjoying them!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great stuff, mate. Dead's looked good to me, and you made them look easy! I did the same thing on the front squats, take it easy and work on form. I'm slowly adding weight now, and rather enjoying them!


Honestly don't know if I will ever enjoy them lol but I want to be able to say I tried my hardest nailing them.

Regarding the deads I'm well within the comfort zone at the moment... Start of next month is where the fun starts


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only just seen the deadlift video and you made it look very easy. The only thing I would say is that you seem to straighten your legs before you drive your hips and straightn your back. I'm no expert but it just looks a bit jurkey, could be that the weight is too light.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Only just seen the deadlift video and you made it look very easy. The only thing I would say is that you seem to straighten your legs before you drive your hips and straightn your back. I'm no expert but it just looks a bit jurkey, could be that the weight is too light.


To be honest I probably should use 3rd of 4th set as a form guide cos I think by the 5th tiredness is starting to show.

Also I had to use 20kg plates which sit a good 1.5" lower than the normal 25s so I think it was a combination of fatigue causing the form to wander slightly, lifting from a deficit and probably concentrating too much on controlling the negatives better......


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well it's safe to say I'm not a decorator... Totally shafted after grafting in the new place, left un supervised and painted the wrong wall as a "feature wall" ... Punctured a hole in the chimney flu covering and and chose the opportune moment to tell the OH I didn't like the wall paper chosen (just didn't want to hang it really.... Poxy flower pattern thingy)

Another day having my balls busted then I'm back at work thank god, I could use the rest


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love decorating too :cursing:

When we moved the wife decided we needed the living room painting so off we went to get some paint. The colour SHE chose seemed a little dark to me, a point I made at the time but I was told it would be fine. Two coats of paint and 5 hous later the wife confirmed that the colour was infact too dark. The next day we returned to the paint shop to select a slights lighter colour and the whole process started again. What a wonderful way to spend a week end. I feel your pain.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good afternoon James, weight's are getting heavier which I am pleased to see mate. Looks like everything has been ticking along nicely in my absence! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Good afternoon James, weight's are getting heavier which I am pleased to see mate. Looks like everything has been ticking along nicely in my absence! lol


Bloody Sunday names 

I'm glad you approve dear boy... Couldn't have you returning and thinking we had all be having a bloody holiday now could we


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it is sunday (isn't it? checks phone to make sure) Bloody shifts! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Well it is sunday (isn't it? checks phone to make sure) Bloody shifts! lol


Mate I honestly don't know... Spent the day insulating a loft so it could well be Saturday night still....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Had that joyus job on the hottest day of the summer 2 years ago when I first moved into my gaff. Was a sweaty itchy dehydrated mess by the end of it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hottest day of the year in scotland?

Does that mean only one layer of thermals?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:rofl:

Just wait for the "southern fairies" comment to get flung back


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Just wait for the "warm southern fairies" comment to get flung back


Fixed


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fixed


Smart @rse


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Fixed


Give us a clue ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Give us a clue ???


"Warm"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now I'm even more confused... I'm I just being a bit thick ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

@faultline ........


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this some conspiracy you guys have created to confuse us simple folk. If so it's working a treat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Just wait for the "southern fairies" comment to get flung back





jimmywst said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Just wait for the "warm southern fairies" comment to get flung back
> 
> Fixed


The fixed bit is the addition of the word warm, following on from the hot day in scotland still being cold banter


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is this some conspiracy you guys have created to confuse us simple folk. If so it's working a treat.


Haha no mate...

Right.... Flats made a quip about Alan having a "hottest day of the year" in bonnie Scotland and joked that just meant wearing one pair of thermals.

..... So I just wait for the "southern fairies" retort

Flats quoted my post and "fixed" it by changing it to "warm southern fairies"


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right flats just explained that a lot better than me but there we have it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why were you insulting a loft ? What did it do to you ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Why were you insulting a loft ? What did it do to you ?


Bloody auto correct... That said there was a great deal of verbal abuse flying around so it's not far from the truth


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 39

Burnt out from the weekend still which was always on the cards...

Warm up took forever to hit maintained BPM

press ups

Dynamics

Cuff stuff

(Delaying the inevitable)

Squats

30kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

80kg 4x5

Then the last set was rest paused

80kg 1x5

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 3x5, 1x4, 1x4

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5

So failed on 2 sets of press,squats took forever, bench position was flat.... But I still thoroughly enjoys myself.

Now I've decided to re-run this session on Friday due to the fails and see where the land lies, I'm not far off maxing out on the OHP for now but will cross that bridge as and when.

glory days are over and now the real work begins.... I'm safe in the knowledge I worked my @rse off this morning


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> :lol:


Seriously?? Both journals


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Session 39
> 
> Burnt out from the weekend still which was always on the cards...
> 
> ...


good number of the OHP


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> good number of the OHP


Cheers mate, little hacked off I couldn't get all sets complete again though :cursing:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers mate, little hacked off I couldn't get all sets complete again though :cursing:


up the weight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers mate, little hacked off I couldn't get all sets complete again though :cursing:


up the weight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> up the weight


All in good time mate. I promised myself a good clean 5x5 before adding the weight...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fronts today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Fronts today?


Tomorrow mate.... And thanks for reminding me :thumb: your all heart


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Even girls can front squat Jim what's wrong with you?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I can front squat I just don't like it :whistling:

Nice form though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So what are you training today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> So what are you training today?


Bugger all.... Rest day today, fronts, rows and deads tomorrow.

Although work may have different ideas.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> All in good time mate. I promised myself a good clean 5x5 before adding the weight...


cool cool, but what if told you, you could up the weight this this week and then find the clean 5 x 5 easier the week after.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> cool cool, but what if told you, you could up the weight this this week and then find the clean 5 x 5 easier the week after.


Are we talking increased weight, decreased sets??

You have my full attention now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Are we talking increased weight, decreased sets??
> 
> You have my full attention now


just for 5 x 5 with 52.5

do 5 sets (and do 5 sets, even if the last two are 1 or 2 reps) as close to 5 reps as you can. Go in with complete belief that you will do an easy 52.5 x 5 x 5. If you hit 3 sets of 5 reps. Then the following session go for 55. Then go back to 50 the session after.

Give it go. It might just work. It doesn't work everytime in all circumstances. But it's a great plateaux busting technique. Its what got me past 80KG on the bench many moons ago (and i was stuck on it for a long time)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> just for 5 x 5 with 52.5
> 
> do 5 sets (and do 5 sets, even if the last two are 1 or 2 reps) as close to 5 reps as you can. Go in with complete belief that you will do an easy 52.5 x 5 x 5. If you hit 3 sets of 5 reps. Then the following session go for 55. Then go back to 50 the session after.
> 
> Give it go. It might just work. It doesn't work everytime in all circumstances. But it's a great plateaux busting technique. Its what got me past 80KG on the bench many moons ago (and i was stuck on it for a long time)


Sounds like a plan!! .... Sensible approach.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling strong and fcking primed this morning.... Lets see what this carcass has in it!!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Go get em, tiger!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*****WARNING man possessed STRONG language will be used in this post ******










Session 40

Warm up x trainer

Press ups 3x12

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Fronties oly grip

25kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x5

52.5kg 1x5

In the mood now...

Sacked the oly grip off.... Cross grip back in play

62.5kg 5x5

The [email protected] made me work every rep but

Fcuk you front squat!! I fcking OWN you!!

This set the tone for the rest if the session... Aggression, determination and focus

(Saw this coming the moment I woke up this morning if in honest)

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

Mullered these bad boys... Good form, chomping at the bit to dead.

Deads

55kg 1x10

75kg 1x5

95kg 1x3

110kg 5x5

By set 3 I'm starting to burn the forearms pretty bad... Set 4 they are pumped beyond belief... Fingers refused to even grip the water bottle.

Call it a day?? FCK that!!

Fingers clung on to that bar for dear life! Last rep was nothing short of balls out aggression.... Roared the bar up!!!

Free weight fell deathly silent as I threw a round of fcuks into the bar after setting down.

Duly apologised... Simmered down... Shower, shave, work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yes mate, yes

get some fcuks into them, great session, you must be really pleased with that one

:2guns:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yes mate, yes
> 
> get some fcuks into them, great session, you must be really pleased with that one
> 
> :2guns:


Absolutely buzzing mate!!

Love it!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lightweight baby!

Well done jimbo, a nice scoop of aggression to help a workout.

Here's a celebratory pic:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol! We should celebrate more often!!

Cheers bud.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Brilliant start to the day, you'll be buzzing till bedtime! Well done, buddy!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Super session Jim, you must be feeling good now. It always helps to go into the gym with the right frame of mind ready to destroy the weights.

Also @faultline where did you get that pic of my gym, I remember taking that one. Have you hacked my pc and got hold of my private collection ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Super session Jim, you must be feeling good now. It always helps to go into the gym with the right frame of mind ready to destroy the weights.
> 
> Also @faultline where did you get that pic of my gym, I remember taking that one. Have you hacked my pc and got hold of my private collection ???


Tbh mate... Got a lot on my mind lately and it helped blow out the cobwebs 

If I hadn't seen the vid I would have thought your "bench coach" was code for scantily clad squat bunnies lol.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Great workout!


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Early doors DOMS..... That is all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


>


Haha!!

Foam rollering like crazy already .......

Busting out some pics today fella


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Tbh mate... Got a lot on my mind lately and it helped blow out the cobwebs
> 
> If I hadn't seen the vid I would have thought your "bench coach" was code for scantily clad squat bunnies lol.


I use both the bunnies for squats and the crazy polish guy for bench. The bunnies specialise in front squats, do you want me to send them up to give you a private 1 to 1 session.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I use both the bunnies for squats and the crazy polish guy for bench. The bunnies specialise in front squats, do you want me to send them up to give you a private 1 to 1 session.


For the sake of my training I may well have to take you up on that  :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I admire your dedication to the sport :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I admire your dedication to the sport :whistling:


I try my best


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im not sure if the text EAT BIG is a request or nutritional advice.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 118233
> 
> 
> Im not sure if the text EAT BIG is a request or nutritional advice.


Judging by that physique it could work out to be both!!

I'm definitely in the wrong gym!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Judging by that physique it could work out to be both!!
> 
> I'm definitely in the wrong gym!!


No she's in the wrong gym.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> No she's in the wrong gym.


I like the way your thinking my friend!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I like the way your thinking my friend!


Dont chase them, let them come to you.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Dont chase them, let them come to you.


Exactly why I'm going ray mears on the home gym... We are talking hardcore, all weather, hard standing of pain !!! (Rack wont fit in the shed so in going for out door construction)

If you build it.... They will come.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well it's official... I've gained weight :lol:

The button on my work trousers took off across like an Exocet missile after sucking up a gut full to grunt a pice of kit onto a ledge.

More pressing matters (excuse the pun) big morning tomorrow... Looking to repeat a clean 5x5 SOHP 50kg... The way I'm feeling now I may throw the scheduled 52.5kg on and blitz the buggers!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do what I did and just raise the roof


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Do what I did and just raise the roof


It's not just height :lol;


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought you had a garage now Jim?

If you have to use the shed make your own rack like I did, outdoor training will be harsh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I thought you had a garage now Jim?
> 
> If you have to use the shed make your own rack like I did, outdoor training will be harsh


Garage breeze walls are rotten mate so it's coming down and gotta re build. 

Sheds full of [email protected] from the pending move so I'm hoping to utilise the good (ish) weather until I get it built.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah right so just over the summer, that'll be quite good, get a tan while you train!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strengthforums session 41

Sweet god that was brutal!!

Xtrainer warm up

Push ups

Plenty of dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 2x10

23kg 1x20

Squats

30kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

65kg 1x3

85kg 5x5

Starting to question if I'm needing a lumbar belt for the working sets.

SOHP oh boy!!

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

52.5kg  1x5, 1x5,1x3,1x4,1x2 (rushed the last rep  stuck just shy of lock out, swaying like alkie, sacked it)

Fking brutal!! Officially battered!!

I swear to god I was a split second away from passing a vital organ on a fair few of the latter reps!

Snarling,sweating,spitting mess

Bench

(Haha was a trembling wreck, shoulders shot)

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

52.5kg 5x5

Nothing left for any assistance fluff

But a rather productive 45mins


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Couple of good sessions this week you snorty grunty animal you!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Couple of good sessions this week you snorty grunty animal you!


Lol releasing the beast my friend.

Welcome back


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the plan now the failures are starting?

Is there a deload system or another program to move onto??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's the plan now the failures are starting?
> 
> Is there a deload system or another program to move onto??


3 weeks and @Tassotti has me on a routine switch up 

Blasted past the fails from Monday.. Will hit 55kg on Wednesday as per @simonthepieman 's plateau busting advice then see where we are when I hit the 50's again.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> 3 weeks and @Tassotti has me on a routine switch up
> 
> Blasted past the fails from Monday.. Will hit 55kg on Wednesday as per @simonthepieman 's plateau busting advice then see where we are when I hit the 50's again.


ain't no thang!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff, buddy. If you're anything like me, I bet you pulled some great faces on the last rep of your SOHP! Lol

Do you know what your next workout is going to look like?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Another great workout there jim! It's always great to snarl at the gym!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great stuff, buddy. If you're anything like me, I bet you pulled some great faces on the last rep of your SOHP! Lol
> 
> Do you know what your next workout is going to look like?


I look like a right rabid loon!! 

Next routines a beaut mate if I'm honest... All shall be revealed my friend.

It is actually posted over the other place but I like to add an air of mystery.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Another great workout there jim! It's always great to snarl at the gym!


Gotta show the bar who's boss!! 

Tbh if I wasn't cursing, snarling or generally throwing abuse about it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> It is actually posted over the other place but I like to add an air of mystery.


Is it the sf intermediate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Is it the sf intermediate?


Nah mate the strengthforum progression program :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Nah mate the strengthforum progression program :thumb:


Awesome program written by an awesome lifter


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome program written by an awesome lifter


I will let him know in a month :cursing:

Tbf my knees are looking forward to it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good volume to stick in 45 mins, no wonder you nearly passed something


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very short window before work mate.... It's starting to get to the stage where I'm gonna have to split the routine I think.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't split it.

Just be late for work (or get up earler you LAZY mofo)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Don't split it.
> 
> Just be late for work (or get up earler you LAZY mofo)


Haha!!

Fair enough... Just have to work harder then 

If u get up any earlier I might as well not bother fcking sleeping!!!

Hard task master Tass!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate

I get up at 3, run for 2 hours, work for 14 hours, then lift for 3 hours then bed

Do I Fcuk !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyway, few more sessions and you will be on 3x5

should help matters


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Anyway, few more sessions and you will be on 3x5
> 
> should help matters


Fair comment mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had a read of the ss progression programe. Looks very good to me and now Im in two minds what to do ????

I love the exercises it uses and the set up looks well thought out but is there room for additional execrises. Im thinking of a small amount of work for arms, maybe some skulls on the heavy squat day and some curls on the light squat day. Is there room for this ?

If so you may have a strength convert.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Just had a read of the ss progression programe. Looks very good to me and now Im in two minds what to do ????
> 
> I love the exercises it uses and the set up looks well thought out but is there room for additional execrises. Im thinking of a small amount of work for arms, maybe some skulls on the heavy squat day and some curls on the light squat day. Is there room for this ?
> 
> If so you may have a strength convert.


Well, you can, but they are probably the crappiest exercises you could choose.

Do dips for triceps and chin-ups for biceps.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Official back at 13st this morning

182lbs

82.5 kg

Good news is I'm bit squatting over my BW


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad news though, shoulder girdle and upper pec area is DOMMED to high heaven and I have ceilings to paint.... FML!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Weekly temp gym membership sorted....

Looks like I got some new toys to play with :


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Weekly temp gym membership sorted....
> 
> Looks like I got some new toys to play with :


Yoke. Make it happen


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Yoke. Make it happen


Gonna see if they are gonna let me play later


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Film us some strongman stuff Jim, if you happen to drop an atlas stone on your foot that will do for comic value


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Film us some strongman stuff Jim, if you happen to drop an atlas stone on your foot that will do for comic value


Haha Defo mate.... Just gotta sweet talk whomever is up there..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well that was total chaos!

Half the gyms been taken up with cardio gear which is fair enough but the main gym room was crammed various circa 1980s Olympia stations.. Fair play it serves its purpose...

Done the reccy paid my dues started to crack on, power rack crammed in corner, pins bolted to the outside, no chance of using the internal catchers. Found this a tad unsettling.

Fronties

25kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

62.5kg 5x5

Done, dusted got a bollocking for drinking my own water (charged £1.50 for "I'm house bottle)

Off in search of the oly bars.......

Found standing in home made verticle stands....no designated area for lifts.. Found a space between two leg presses (just wide enough) but now I'm in amongst the stations and apparently this is the norm?? Blokes walking through and stepping over the tail end of the bar mid set ........ !!!!

Grrrrrrrrrr.... Place filled very quickly with fellas all sporting gym vests ... Fuk it cracked on.

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

Deads

55kg 1x10

75kg 1x5

90kg 1x3

110 kg 5x5

Smashed these out.... Called it a day.

Not exactly a place to be enquiring about the "strong man" stuff.... All in all haven't a clue what's happened to the place.

Bang goes my night in a proper spit and sawdust lifters gym.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it a place you have been before and now it's changed?

If I was you I'd get down there during the day for the rest if the week when it's quieter, shame about the strongman stuff


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Is it a place you have been before and now it's changed?
> 
> If I was you I'd get down there during the day for the rest if the week when it's quieter, shame about the strongman stuff


Yeah mate... Been there a while ago, had a whole free weight section out back... Nice set up.. That's now a rack of DBs and a single bench press... Maybe your right, maybe just hit it at a busy time...

Just FB a lad that's connected to it apparently I can get my hands on the strong man stuff if I speak to a fella called "big mike"

May be worth a shout Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be careful going to strange places and asking for BIG MICK. I have seen this type of thing in films and it never ends well... just saying.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well that was total chaos!
> 
> Half the gyms been taken up with cardio gear which is fair enough but the main gym room was crammed various circa 1980s Olympia stations.. Fair play it serves its purpose...
> 
> ...


wow sounds like a total nightmare


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> wow sounds like a total nightmare


Got the joys of the carnage again tonight....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Got the joys of the carnage again tonight....


excellent and i've got legs tonight so carnage all round


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Deads for me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fronties, deads and rows all the way for me tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I'm just going to have to commandeer an area by the power rack and practice my "**** off! " face tonight.

Backs, press and bench.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So we venture off to the sordid den of inequity that is the local *ahem* lifting haven..... I have cunningly worked out a disguise that should let me mingle within the masses and hopefully see me being accepted as one of their own....

By that I mean I'm wearing a vest and baggy trackie bottoms.... All about the swagger (apparently)

I'm cutting short of marking my territory... After all nobody could pee that much so strategic muscling and shoulder barges shall be the theme of the evening


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Get yourself a nice leopard print mankini and strut your stuff, that should guarantee that you are left a lone and given a wide birth.

Would you want to workout with this guy ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha! There's no need for that what's so ever!!

Although not off topic.

Session 43

Squats

35kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

Now this is where the fun starts... Some lads from a Local rugby club turned (of which I knew a couple, one being an experienced trainer who I know dabbled in PL) so a bit of banter, turns out he's getting the lads into weight training and I got offered a spot on the working sets (more for the benefit of the group instruction than my own needs)

90kg 5x5

(Great having the encouragement but takes some getting used to!!)

Really ****ed on their chips when I cracked on using the power rack.

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x4

55kg 2x5 1x4 1x3 1x2

(knocking it back 5kg next week)

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

55kg 5x5

Well and truly DONE!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well and truly done very well, p!ss and chips not really my fav


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well and truly done very well, p!ss and chips not really my fav


Lol cheers mate... I should think its an acquired taste.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 44

Oh man.... The heavy weekend took its toll in the end, never really turned up mentally but doggedly ploughed on.

Warm up spin bike 10mins

Could have happily called it a day there.

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Fronties

20kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

65kg 5x5

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

Deads

60kg 1x10

75kg 1x5

95kg 1x3

115kg 5x5

Can honestly say I struggled on every single sodding rep today be it 20kg or 100kg...

Eat,rest,sleep.... Wednesday hit it hard.

Hope you all had a great weekend though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you still at that crap gym you found or was that only while you were off work ? Did you ever find BIG DAVE or what ever his name was ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Are you still at that crap gym you found or was that only while you were off work ? Did you ever find BIG DAVE or what ever his name was ?


Lol no mate my usual [email protected] hole today.... Home sweet home.

And I had no intentions of finding big mick and asking to see his strongman equipment..... That wasn't a situation I was willing to risk


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice workout there jim! Its that type of workout that separates the men from the boys, well done sir!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Nice workout there jim! Its that type of workout that separates the men from the boys, well done sir!


 :thumb: cheers mate.... A little under prepared for this morning if I'm honest.

Chuffed that all sets got completed though.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff Jim, not every session is a winner come back big badder and stronger Wednesday.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

The direction this thread was taking with the mankini and asking big Mick to let you play with his strongman equipment was starting to disturb me, which in itself is disturbing since I am already quite disturbed.

Well done knocking out a decent session when not feeling up to it mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you still did it mate, well done, those sessions show who the real men are, keep on going even when it feels like hell


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers guys.... I feel I'm coming to a head slightly with the sessions as they stand at 5x5, two weeks to go then its on to the 3x5 system which may help but overall I think a few extra calories are gonna be needed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Jim, how many cals you on ATM?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Morning Jim, how many cals you on ATM?


Still at 3200 mate... Gaining around the 1lb a week mark but its starting to stall a little, cheeky little 300 increase when I start the progression routine I think.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea, I'm tracking my macros this week to see what I need cal wise to keep gaining


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I admit I've slacked on the exact counts but you tend to get a feel for these things.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what I've been doing the past 6 weeks, not counting but eating what I generally was and I'm up to 13.6.

Just wanna find out now what I need to gain


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done for getting through that workout mate, takes real mental fortitude to get through workouts like that!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well done for getting through that workout mate, takes real mental fortitude to get through workouts like that!


Cheers bud.... Brutal but I wasn't gonna roll over


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 45

(Fasted!! **** it! How do you forget breakfast)

Warm up- usual drill

Cuffs

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Squats

Bar x many

35kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

90kg 5x5 :faint:

Last set went A2G.... Rather than breaking parallel, initial concerned I wasn't getting back up however 3 reps complete, last 2 I found myself folding  will reassess Monday

It may be a question of sticking at 90 until forms perfect...

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

50kg 5x5 :thumb:

Back down to 50's to ensure clean and complete working sets

By now feeling very... Very weary (despite napalm being used post session)

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

55kg 5x5

Starting to edge towards my lowly 60kg 1 rm PB.

I'm definitely not a natural bencher by any means.

Hammer chins

3x5

On a side note: I have a new toy









Apparently it's a TRX suspension machine

:blink: any who been offered a training session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant with the squats and SOHP mate, so how do you forget breakfast? :crying:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> brilliant with the squats and SOHP mate, so how do you forget breakfast? :crying:


Over excited about the squats I think 

Bouncing round the gaff like an over enthusiastic child before leaving didn't help.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv got a TRX in my garden but the seats are still on my swings and its got a slide attached to the side.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Session 45
> 
> (Fasted!! **** it! How do you forget breakfast)
> 
> ...


I used to use the TRX for ab work. Try 'push outs' with them as an alternative to an ab wheel


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been doing some TRX research, looks like I'm game for a play


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Driving miss daisy today!

After a cheeky 5k this morning and an eventful drive into work which involved my transit lurching and hopping for the majority of the journey courtesy of quad cramps, the lads unanimously voted I should be a passenger. ...apparently they are keen on making it home to their wives and kids in one piece.

Honestly no sense of adventure some people...

Gotta love leg DOMS


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right dietary switch up... Dropping the carbs for a high fat approach to see if its either my metabolism being a dick or if the carb levels are making me feel wallowy.

Marinating (hopefully) 3200+ a day.

So.... Breakfast

300ml semi skimmed

20g peanut butter

2scoops whey

20ml EVOO

Kcals 622

Fat 34g

Carbs 18g

Protein 62g

According to the labels of the products

... A little awkward to chug @ five in the morning


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a good start to the day!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looks like a good start to the day!


Even better way coming up.... Deads!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Even better way coming up.... Deads!!


Yup, got the same coming up in a few hours!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yup, got the same coming up in a few hours!


PB day??


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> PB day??


Hell yeah, hoping it'll make up for yesterday! 

How about you?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hell yeah, hoping it'll make up for yesterday!
> 
> How about you?


Just the norm for me mate.... Smash it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 46 

Had a lot of fun

Warm up- jog to the gym

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Fronties

25kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

67.5kg 5x5

Back squats (waiting on oly station)

67.5kg 3x10

Just drill work really... Form,form,form

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

Cheeky form check on a heavier weight

70kg 1x5






Too "bouncy" IMO.

Deads

60kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x3

120kg 5x5

Oooooooh boy!!?

Set 4 was horrible, felt horrible, looked horrible






Set 5 was entertaining

Ripped a callous off mid set which tickled a bit and even had to switch grip too!






Knackered!!!

Hammers 3x5

Wide grip 3x3 (pansy)


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff, form looked alright to me! You made it all look easy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great stuff, form looked alright to me! You made it all look easy!


Haha cheers mate.... Didn't feel easy I tell ya


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lifts are going well mate, is that a little bit of a belly I see appearing under that tshirt? lol :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Lifts are going well mate, is that a little bit of a belly I see appearing under that tshirt? lol :whistling:


Haha certainly is mate... Getting a little carb belly


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's a good session mate, strong lifts and good volume


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Haha certainly is mate... Getting a little carb belly


Carbs are evil! carbs are the devil! lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Got to love the old callusses ripping off


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Got to love the old callusses ripping off


Normally keep them in check mate but when it went it was a real "dah fcuk was that!!" Moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Carbs are evil! carbs are the devil! lol


I'm just getting to that wallowy stage again mate... Couple of weeks on high fat should settle it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> that's a good session mate, strong lifts and good volume


Cheers fella!

Safe to say i wasnt exactly feeling work today.

The joys of apprentices lol, poor bugger earnt his keep today.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy [email protected] slight mis judge on the macs

Fat 303g

Pro 287g

Carbs 206

If my maths serves me right that kcal4699

Ah well...... Bugger it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Breakfast


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Be careful, mate, you are what you eat! Lol

I do love pork scratchings though, I generally go for Mr Porkys.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Be careful, mate, you are what you eat! Lol
> 
> I do love pork scratchings though, I generally go for Mr Porkys.


Just randomly came across these bad boys this morning in the local shop...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Jwst....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Jwst....


And you sparky ...be good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So a little more on the button today

Carbs 142

Fat 203

Pro243

Kcal3367

At the moment... Mrs is out on the tiles so that means self control is my only concern.

Phahahaha like that's gonna happen.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Man vs nature today... Tree felling, bush excavating and generally breaking my back.

Systematically snapped a fork handle, part snapped a spade head and lost the split peg on my axe head....I'm buying shares in b&q


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Man vs nature today... Tree felling, bush excavating and generally breaking my back.
> 
> Systematically snapped a fork handle, part snapped a spade head and lost the split peg on my axe head....I'm buying shares in b&q


You're too damn strong, bro!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You're too damn strong, bro!


That's what i told my mrs whilst pulling "the gun"

Then she reminded me that they were old and probably well past their prime. ... The tools not me that is. Lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol at Lear your doing something mate....

Summer 1 jim 0










I wouldn't mind but top less all day until attacking some bushes and that's when a vest went on!!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Poser! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Poser! Lol


Et moi??

I'm deeply hurt!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sure you're not lol. Joking mate, I don't believe anyone would even attempt to pose with that t shirt tan ;-)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm sure you're not lol. Joking mate, I don't believe anyone would even attempt to pose with that t shirt tan ;-)


Haha...git!

It proves that I really don't take myself too seriously quite nicely I reckon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

cough....clears throat......ahem....

"I see a red back and I want to paint it blaaaack"...

urrrmmm? see what I did there? orrrrrrrrrrrrr

not? I'll get me coat.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> cough....clears throat......ahem....
> 
> "I see a red back and I want to paint it blaaaack"...
> 
> ...


I see exactly what you did there..........


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> I see exactly what you did there..........


that's it then.....

we've bonded!

we are an effective team... :blink: ....snigger....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> that's it then.....
> 
> we've bonded!
> 
> we are an effective team... :blink: ....snigger....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mac counting is getting silly now

Still one meal left

Pro 255g

Fat 229g

Carbs 105g

Totalling 3501kcal.

Bugger it sideways.

End of day macs

Pro264g

Fat233g

Carb169

Kcal3829


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How you feeling on lower carbs?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> How you feeling on lower carbs?


Still a little early to tell mate, I'm not as bloated and feeling Leaner and despite no training I'm feeling fuller on the muscles but then I'm gonna shed some water bloat.

No training again today.... Fcks sake!!

Woke up to a golf ball where an eye used to be , rest assured I tried my best but after wiping out the wheelie bins and two of the neighbours recycling boxes just back off the drive I figured one eyed driving wasn't my forte 

Gp's it is then!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dodgy prawn I think....But I'm no expert, it would be "shellfish" of me to pretent to be.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Does not sound great!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sh1t happens lads.... :thumb:

Gutted to miss the session though. I feel a battering coming Friday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How "cod-eye" be as mean to use your misfortune to make a fish bases joke. Shame in me...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How "cod-eye" be as mean to use your misfortune to make a fish bases joke. Shame in me...


I see what you did there, luckily I wasn't too blinkered to find the funny side.

However not a patch on your usual pun but as always my friend your on the eyeball.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

How you doing Jimmy hope your well man!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How is the eye ? Have you tried antihistamines as it does sound like a reaction to something.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> How you doing Jimmy hope your well man!


Cheers fella, I'm getting there.... Firmly on track to getting back to normal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How is the eye ? Have you tried antihistamines as it does sound like a reaction to something.


Piriton or whatever the stuff is called... Always on hand with the kids so I'm fully dosed and dropped... Visions coming back thankfully 

My boyish *cough* good looks haven't taken too much of a bashing


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ooh you poor boy:blink: keep yourself dosed up, hope you're better soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> ooh you poor boy:blink: keep yourself dosed up, hope you're better soon


Cheers mate, much appreciated.. Wandering about like the elephant man, kicking the coffee table routinely quite quickly wears thin


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry about your eye, hope you're better soon, mate.

Did warn you though, bukkake is a dangerous game!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sorry about your eye, hope you're better soon, mate.
> 
> Did warn you though, bukkake is a dangerous game!


Mate!! That's just wrong!!

Haha thanks pal.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Did warn you though, bukkake is a dangerous game!


I hope your not implying that our Jim would be involved in such a debartched act ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hope your not implying that our Jim would be involved in such a debartched act ?


Of course not, perish the thought. He's just frequently in the wrong place at the right time!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then you bunch of total gits!

Safe to say I still haven't nailed the macs yet.

Yesterday

Fat 130g

Carb 142g

Pro 318g

Kcal 3328


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Right then you bunch of total gits!
> 
> Safe to say I still haven't nailed the macs yet.
> 
> ...


Don't look too bad, what're you aiming for?

How's the eye, mate? Hope it's on the mend!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Don't look too bad, what're you aiming for?
> 
> How's the eye, mate? Hope it's on the mend!


I don't need the pro that high mate... 200 g fat would be better i feel.

And I'm getting there lol... Still swollen to buggery but its gone down enough so I could drive to work :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The protein intake is huge, Im not sure if there is any benifit from eating that much but as you say you were aiming a lot lower. I would say 1 to 1.5 x weight in lb would be enough for our needs. Im not sure what the body does with all the extra protein, I assume its stored as fat ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The protein intake is huge, Im not sure if there is any benifit from eating that much but as you say you were aiming a lot lower. I would say 1 to 1.5 x weight in lb would be enough for our needs. Im not sure what the body does with all the extra protein, I assume its stored as fat ?


I would say that from a layman point of view that's probably the right assumption as with anything in excess


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope your bad eye settles overnight a bit for you....and...errmmm....as I'm a very curious gal I looked up bukkake....and...errmm...eeeeuuuwwwwwwwww......that is all.

:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hope your bad eye settles overnight a bit for you....and...errmmm....as I'm a very curious gal I looked up bukkake....and...errmm...eeeeuuuwwwwwwwww......that is all.
> 
> :laugh:


Ah yes.... Well..... Erm all I can say is that I'm glad you didn't directly ask me to explain.

Blame monkey


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right where was I before being so rudely interrupted by life.......

Aha session 47

Mixed box of knobs today.

Warm up usual gumpf

Dynamics

High face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

27kg 1x15

Few more dynamics

Squats

35kg 1x10

55kg 1x5

75kg 1x3

95kg 5x5

Feeling good for the 3digits next week!! 

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

57.5kg 1x5 1x1

Too much of an ask without the push 

50kg 5x5

This is where things went a tad wonky really

Bench

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

57.5kg 4x5 1x3 3/4 :lol:

The bloody lift got stuck 2/3rd of the way up... I don't mean fail and down... Just stuck, it wasn't going any where, up or bloody down it just sodding stayed there...after a few seconds assessing the situation I realised it couldn't stay there indefinitely so.... Pummelled myself into the bench and squeezed the living crap out of every part of my body... Up and Racked it.

Unusual response, I fell about laughing.. :blink:

Gathered myself, reality struck and I didn't fancy the roll of Shame so cracked out a cheeky but rewarding 50kg 1x10.

Hammer chins superset with wide grip pulls

3x 5^3

So happy to back in the game, honestly missed it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha nice one , look forward to those squata next week, as for the bench good job pushing it up there on the last one


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hope your bad eye settles overnight a bit for you....and...errmmm....as I'm a very curious gal I looked up bukkake....and...errmm...eeeeuuuwwwwwwwww......that is all.
> 
> :laugh:


Apologies Flubs, I didn't mean to corrupt your sweet and innocent nature, I'm usually such a nice boy. I blame Jim for bringing the subject up!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Right where was I before being so rudely interrupted by life.......
> 
> Aha session 47
> 
> ...


Proper up and down workout there! Lol bet you'd have had the bench if you'd not gone so heavy with the OHP! Well done to getting past the sticking point, I've been there many times, and failed it many times, makes me glad I train on my own, I'd rather die under the bar than face the embarrassment! Lol

And well done on the squats, it's such a good feeling to be in triple figures. Roll on next week!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

eye eye what's going on in here?

Been there a few times with the stuck partway up lift, it must look comical to anyone looking on. One reason I'm glad I train at home! lol

Session looked good, figures are coming along nicely.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Proper up and down workout there! Lol bet you'd have had the bench if you'd not gone so heavy with the OHP! Well done to getting past the sticking point, I've been there many times, and failed it many times, makes me glad I train on my own, I'd rather die under the bar than face the embarrassment! Lol
> 
> And well done on the squats, it's such a good feeling to be in triple figures. Roll on next week!


Cheers dude, in reality the bench isn't a natural exercise for me... Forms shocking so working on the bail out technique lol.



AAlan said:


> eye eye what's going on in here?
> 
> Been there a few times with the stuck partway up lift, it must look comical to anyone looking on. One reason I'm glad I train at home! lol
> 
> Session looked good, figures are coming along nicely.


Cheers bud! Always rely on your comedy prowess 

It's just one of those things for me, I reckon that with some better form work I could go heavier... Time shall tell.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

3 digit squats next! :0

Well done pal, great progression going on.

With the bench thing, if you feel the bar coming to a standstill as you press, like you did, then I find if you let the bar drift backwards slightly before it comes to a dead stop you can get the press done.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> 3 digit squats next! :0
> 
> Well done pal, great progression going on.
> 
> With the bench thing, if you feel the bar coming to a standstill as you press, like you did, then I find if you let the bar drift backwards slightly before it comes to a dead stop you can get the press done.


 :thumb: nice little tip there mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard it from a powerlifter somewhere and it does work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Strange old workout there Jim. I agree with Alan that your bench was impacted by the heavy OHP, most likely your tri's gave out before your chest due to heavy involvement in the shoulder work. I've been stuck under the bar more than once and have made use of the roll of shame, never a good look and even worse then I'm only benching what most people warm up on. Like you I have never been a strong bencher but with the MF programme I am hoping to at least get up to a reasonable weight. Dare I dream of three figure bench for reps ????

What you need to do now is rest and eat then destroy the bench next time and show it exactly who's boss !!! grrrrrr


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Strange old workout there Jim. I agree with Alan that your bench was impacted by the heavy OHP, most likely your tri's gave out before your chest due to heavy involvement in the shoulder work. I've been stuck under the bar more than once and have made use of the roll of shame, never a good look and even worse then I'm only benching what most people warm up on. Like you I have never been a strong bencher but with the MF programme I am hoping to at least get up to a reasonable weight. Dare I dream of three figure bench for reps ????
> 
> What you need to do now is rest and eat then destroy the bench next time and show it exactly who's boss !!! grrrrrr


Aye plenty of effecting factors I agree fella... I think it's just going to be my bogey lift..

And your a lot closer to the fabled 3 digits. 

I really need to concentrate on form first and foremost because I can honestly say its crap BUT perseverance and determination will see me through in the end.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok a week at 3200+ high fat, low carb =

12st 10lb

Lol that's -4lb this week.

Ffs!! 3500+ next week.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

It's unreal how much of an effect carbs can have on your weight. Are you noticing any difference for the 4lbs drop in weight?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> It's unreal how much of an effect carbs can have on your weight. Are you noticing any difference for the 4lbs drop in weight?


Tbh mate I've been feeling progressively leaner if that makes sense, water weight I guess but the main benefit is not feeling so wallowy all the time..... The trials and tribulations I guess mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I can relate to the wallowy feeling, I felt so uncomfortable going to bed some nights with carb bloat when I was on higher carbs. It was shocking how much my stomach would swell up. I know they are needed but carbs are a thing I really need to watch what I'm doing with.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I can relate to the wallowy feeling, I felt so uncomfortable going to bed some nights with carb bloat when I was on higher carbs. It was shocking how much my stomach would swell up. I know they are needed but carbs are a thing I really need to watch what I'm doing with.


I'm with u on that one mate....


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm finding that wholemeal rice and believe it or not oven chips seem to give me my carb fix without bloat. I have been experimenting a lot recently with trying to find what doesn't bloat me and they seem to be doing the job. Asda own brand super noodles that are about 11p a packet seem to be sitting ok just now as well, which is good given how cheap they are!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm finding that wholemeal rice and believe it or not oven chips seem to give me my carb fix without bloat. I have been experimenting a lot recently with trying to find what doesn't bloat me and they seem to be doing the job. Asda own brand super noodles that are about 11p a packet seem to be sitting ok just now as well, which is good given how cheap they are!


Nice find... I think it is ultimately a question of food sources that suit the indervidual.

I'm just leaving mine down to the evening meal.. Minimal amounts during the day, as in no direct carb source at all... (Bread/rice/pasta)

So far, not so good lol


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that's it mate, trial and error. I have been a bit lazy with making lunches lately and just been making sarnies for lunch. Brown grainy bread I'm also finding isn't bloating me and gives a little carb fix during the day. I am trying the consistent throughout the day approach just now to try and stop highs and lows to keep energy levels consistent, I found that after a long period of no carbs I would be a bit tired feeling then after a carb up meal I would be back to normal for a bit then the bloat would start then I would start to feel sluggish and tired again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried experimenting with different carb sources or carb timings ?

I know carb cycling can be uses for fat loss when dieting so I'm sure it can be used to limit fat gains when bulking. Higher carbs on training days and lower on rest days. This way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find rice doesn't agree with me so I limit my intake. At one point I was having it twice a day but it caused digestive problems, the bed sheets would flat in the breeze if you get my drift. Wholemeal bread doesn't cause any problems but it does bloat me up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It doesn't seem to be specific sources if I'm honest and agreed timings would be an ideal place to start experimenting but work being what it is I can't odds when I get a chance to eat.

I did carb cycle last year briefly and I found it sat quite well.... But I'm a lazy sod at times 

Easier just to stick to the same meals each day then I know what I'm hitting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It sounds more likely what you said on the other thread Jim, that it's just water as there's no way you should lose actual weight on those cals.

Try sticking to what you was on for another week and see the difference then you will know?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> It sounds more likely what you said on the other thread Jim, that it's just water as there's no way you should lose actual weight on those cals.
> 
> Try sticking to what you was on for another week and see the difference then you will know?


I was tempted to maintain the current macs but I m also tempted to increase but a couple of hundred just to counter balance the loss.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only danger is you don't learn what the problem was, if you stuck to exactly the same and maintained for a week then the week after gained 2 lb then you would know you shifted water.

If you chop and change, especially after dropping carb intake, then you might get strange results again.

I'm just thinking aloud here btw don't assume I know what I'm talking about


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The only danger is you don't learn what the problem was, if you stuck to exactly the same and maintained for a week then the week after gained 2 lb then you would know you shifted water.
> 
> If you chop and change, especially after dropping carb intake, then you might get strange results again.
> 
> I'm just thinking aloud here btw don't assume I know what I'm talking about


Well your "thinking aloud" makes more sense than mine...

All I'm thinking about is carbs, carbs, carbs, carbs...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Love a good carb up me 

Had a lovely post wo meal last night, 5 KFC chicken pieces, 2 chips, 2 corn, large BBQ beans......only thing was I didnt get time to wo before hand :/

Have to smash some deads up today, going on the hunt for some more plates today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Love a good carb up me
> 
> Had a lovely post wo meal last night, 5 KFC chicken pieces, 2 chips, 2 corn, large BBQ beans......only thing was I didnt get time to wo before hand :/
> 
> Have to smash some deads up today, going on the hunt for some more plates today


Haha good work.

Where you off shopping then??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Went Argos in the end, 20kg for 30 quid


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Went Argos in the end, 20kg for 30 quid


Standard 1" diameter mate?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's nice and cheap. My rubber coated Olympic plates were ridiculous price in comparison.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah 1" dia, iron plates


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah 1" dia, iron plates


Next time gimme a shout. I just assumed you were after oly plates


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well riddle me this.......

Nigh on crippling DOMS only in the vastus medialis muscle in both legs?

Everything else seems so far unscathed :blink:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's the way it tends to get me too


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Next time gimme a shout. I just assumed you were after oly plates


I don't own any oly bars, tend to be able to pick up 1" plates here n there easier than getting oly plates, all my different sized plates don't look as pretty but get the job done!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session 48

Beautiful Monday morning

Warm up spin bike

Dynamics

Press ups

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

36kg 1x15

Fronties

25kg 1x15

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x5

67.5kg 5x5

Added reps just to ease out the last niggly DOMS

Pendlays

20kg 1x20

30kg 1x10

40kg 1x5

60kg 5x5

70kg 1x6

(Playing if I'm honest)

Deads

80kg 1x10

100kg 1x5

110kg 1x3

120kg 5x5

'twas a good day for deads... Took my time, revelled in every lift.

Standard chins 3x5

Parallel grip 3x5

Harrison chins 1x6

Spin bike 10mins followed by some statics.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good work, mate. Those front squats look like they're coming on leaps and bounds!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like your making good progress on the dead-lifts and front squats Jimmy.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done mate, rows are coming along strong as well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good work, mate. Those front squats look like they're coming on leaps and bounds!


Erm I'm sticking to the schedule lol... That's about as excited as I get about them really mate. 



strongmanmatt said:


> Looks like your making good progress on the dead-lifts and front squats Jimmy.


Cheers fella... Quite looking forward to sacking the fronties after this week TBH but I know I won't be beaten by them... Given time I will reintroduce and try again.

As for deads.... I love em.



AAlan said:


> Nicely done mate, rows are coming along strong as well.


Cheers bud! ... Rows caused a slight hip bounce again at 70kg but being aware this time helped take the worst of it out the lift.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Slight miscalculation with the working day food supplies... But it's getting better.

Carbs109g

Fats 123g

Pro 278g

Kcal2655

Need to add some fats in there for the 3k mark.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5K you woos


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 5K you woos


Gimme a month and I won't be far off!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Eyes down.... Session 49 hereby known as "bloody hell, that was close" session.

Warm up x trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Face pulls

18kg 1x15

23kg 1x15

36kg 1x15

Squats

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

100kg 4x5 1x3

On the third rep of set 5 my knee decided to lock, which it has a habit of doing but timing was impeccable today :cursing: I'm now stuck in the hole and initially panicked!!

Nothing to do but bail, shot forward, clapped hands and sent it crashing into the catchers.

Unloaded some plates, racked it.

Calmed down, lighter set to test the waters

80kg 1x5

Felt good....

100kg 1x5

Job done. (****in hairy though)

SOHP

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x3

Left it there..... I WANTED the bench today.

Bench (no spotter bugger it)

20kg 1x10

35kg 1x5

45kg 1x3

60kg 1x1

65kg 1x1 PB

70kg FAIL AGAIN!! Ffs

Thus begins the roll of shame, remembered what @Tassotti had said about not using the clips so rolled it down to the waist area and proceeded to rock about to get the plates off... Squashed a nut in the process which made the whole experience go ALOT quicker I tell ya.

Gathered the scattered plates... Composed myself

60kg 2x5 1x4 1x4 1x3

Returned to working sets of SOHP

40kg 1x3

50kg 4x5 1x4

Hammer, parallel and Harrison chins 2x5

I think it's safe to say I'm failing on the initial 1/4 of the bench as the negative felt light and controlled.... Still food for thought.

All in all I'm physically and mentally drained.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right so 100kg squat - -excellent, PB on bench - even better. At least you know you are pushing to your limits and in doing so, you will keep improving. Go to failure and force the body to adapt


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

....morning....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> right so 100kg squat - -excellent, PB on bench - even better. At least you know you are pushing to your limits and in doing so, you will keep improving. Go to failure and force the body to adapt


Very true mate... Just gutted I couldn't get those 70s up...still, always next week 

I thank you.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ....morning....


Leave it.........


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Eyes down.... Session 49 hereby known as "bloody hell, that was close" session.
> 
> Warm up x trainer 10mins
> 
> ...


Sounds like a killer session, mate. Well done on the PB!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Sounds like a killer session, mate. Well done on the PB!


Cheers mate....

Next hurdle is the mental barrier lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right I'm drawing a line under the days failure

----------------------------------------------------

Friday is the last session of the strength forums beginner programme.

Do I dare dream of a 170-180 dead PB

I fancy going out with a bang.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Feel sorry for you for the roll of shame. But respect for the PR


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Feel sorry for you for the roll of shame. But respect for the PR


Thanks mate....just a temporary blip.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sadly no training today guys & gals.... Work kept me out until 02:30 this morning just to have me out the door again now so once again life gets in the way!!

ZZZzzzzzzzz

Although I'm working my way round a session first thing tomorrow  .... By "working my way" I mean buttering up the OH but we shall see.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looked a good session the other day mate, well done getting the last set of squats knocked out after the knee locking. Wouldn't worry about the fail on bench, I think if you don't fail ever then you are not pushing yourself past the comfort zone.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bad luck on todays training mate, never mind save your energy for tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally session 50

Warm up- jog to local place

Dynamics

Various sets and reps at low weights on different shoulder and leg stations.

Fronties

25kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

55kg 1x3

70kg 5x5

Additional backs

80kg 1x10 just because

Pendlays

20kg 1x10

45kg 1x5

55kg 1x3

60kg 5x5

Additional

70kg 1x5 (felt better)

75kg 1x1 (ended up rocking into the lift so called it a day.)

Deads

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x3

160kg 1x1

170kg 1x1 PB!!!!

Got reckless and pretty cocky with how good the 170 felt

180kg form went  back rounded but on review it went wrong from the start... Fatigued, complacent but it went... Not pretty though.






Been MIA for a couple of days so will catch up with journals later this evening people.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ooh well done Jimmy, the dead lift man


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> ooh well done Jimmy, the dead lift man


Lol I love them mate... Little disappointed 180 pulled my form to ****e, I thought I would nail it  but I've added 10kg in 5months to my 1rm with only 4weeks hitting 3digits for 5x5 so I can't really complain.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then guys & gals.... I'm official finishing the beginners programme today, Monday I'm moving onto a progression system so new routine, new journal.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/226718-jims-sf-power-progression.html#post4173302

Hopefully see you over there :thumb:

Thanks for all the support, truly appreciated.


----------

